# Bericht: Scheiss da nix, dann feid da nix!



## Trekiger (27. Dezember 2017)

Mein Motto für 2017.
Lange geplant war es 2017 so weit. Ich habe mir ein Sabbatical gegönnt und bin etwas in der Gegend rumgefahren. Den Bericht gibt jetzt nachgeliefert.

Geschrieben unterwegs, illustriert daheim. Denn sonst hätte ich ja Stress auf der Tour gehabt und es sollte ja Erholung sein.


----------



## Trekiger (27. Dezember 2017)

*13.06.17, 8:30 Uhr: Hohenlinden*
Pack mas o.
Beschenke mich heuer zum noch ausstehenden 50er und mache eine mehrmonatige Arbeitspause. Inspiriert vom @stuntzi will ich die nutzen und ein paar Wochen rumstuntzen. Männer im fortgeschrittenen Alter wollen ja beweisen, daß sie noch nicht zum alten Eisen gehören. Schau mer mal ob es genial wird oder ein Fiasko.
Tracks habe ich übrigens auch ein paar von Stuntzi geklaut … danke dafür ... auch wenn später ich mal schimpfen musste.

Doch zuerst folge ich meinen eigenen Wegen. Zum Einfahren geht’s ziemlich dämlich durchs Inntal und über den Brenner zum Gardasee. Muss die Beine und den Hintern noch trainieren und mal testen was ich leisten kann.
Vom Gardasee will ich weiter ans Mittelmeer fahren. Wie und wohin entscheide ich am Lago. Anschließend sollen die MTB-Etappen folgen. Doch jetzt ist erst mal der Tourenfahrermodus angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (27. Dezember 2017)

*13.06.17, 13:00 Uhr: Angeth*
In Rosenheim fülle ich meine Wasservorräte an der Trinkwasserquelle auf. Bin untertourig unterwegs um Kraft zu sparen.

Kurz hinter der Grenze nach Österreich kommt mir doch mein Nachbar auf seinen MTB entgegen. So ein Hirni. Ist er doch, um mich zu überraschen, ein Stück mit seinem Auto gefahren und dann die 50 km bis Oberndorf. Dann hat er gemerkt, daß er Rückenwind hatte … als er umdrehte. Ich fahre weiter in die richtige Richtung.

In Angeth gibt es neuerdings ein kleines Café. Das brauche ich jetzt zum Durstlöschen.
Bisher läuft‘s gut, ich fahre dauernd bergab, denn der Windgott bläst mir in den Rücken. So gefällt es mir.




Mein neues Bike
Irgendwie habe ich meinen alten Cube Stereo nicht mehr ganz getraut, da es ja auch schon 8 Jahre alt war. Nach dem Kauf des 301er habe ich tatsächlich einige Risse am Steuerrohr entdeckt und es deshalb gleich verschrottet.




Abschiedsfoto kurz nach Hohenlinden




Nachdem ich den Ebersberger Forst durchquert habe zeichnen sich die Berge an Horizont ab




Hinter Rott biege ich auf den Innradweg ein …




… folge den Weg viele Kilometer …




… bis zum deutsch-österreichischen Grenzstein




Kufstein lasse ich links liegen …




… und fahre weiter Richtung Innsbruck


----------



## Trekiger (27. Dezember 2017)

*13.06.17, 15:30 Uhr: Schwaz*
Kann ja noch nicht aufhören an so einen angebrochenen Tag. Wollte eigentlich hier nächtigen, da ich nur mäßig fit bin, aber dank des Rückenwinds komme ich energiesparend voran … also fahre ich weiter.





Fast ein Trail


----------



## Trekiger (27. Dezember 2017)

*13.06.17, 18:15 Uhr: Igls*
Boh, bis Hall im Inntal ging es weiter gut. Dann habe ich mir eine andere Auffahrt wie 2015 nach Igls gesucht, da ich damals ein gutes Stück auf einer sehr verkehrsreichen Straße unterwegs war. Diesmal bin ich mehr von Innsbruck rauf. War auch nicht schön, viel Verkehr, den ich aber oft auf dem Gehsteig vermeiden konnte. Auch habe ich die bisherigen 160 km gemerkt, so daß ich Pausen zum Luftholen einlegen musste.
Bin dann wieder ins Sporthotel Igls angestiegen, da Booking.com Zimmer zum halben Preis angeboten hat. Da sieht man auch über Kleinigkeiten hinweg. Habe eine Suite mit zwei Schlafzimmern und einen Wohnzimmer bekommen, allerdings schon etwas „historisch“.





Kurz vor Igls der Blick runter nach Innsbruck


----------



## Trekiger (27. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Gleich mal eine Monsteretappe zum Auftakt. Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen meinen Beinen und dem Arsch geht. Finde es aber geil, daß ich das geschafft habe. Der Windgott hat mich dabei auch unterstützt.

Hohenlinden - Rott am Inn - Rosenheim - Kufstein - Angarth (Mittag) - Brixlegg - Schwaz - Hall in Tirol - Aldrans - Igls
170km, 850hm↑, 500hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Dezember 2017)

Ja, wieder einer mehr im Club der 50iger


----------



## cschaeff (27. Dezember 2017)

@Trekiger
midlife crisis?
Liteville kaufen und 170 km als Einrolletappe auf Asphalt und Schotter?
Bei dem Pensum bist du ja in drei Tagen am Gardasee 
Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich trainiere auch wieder fest, 2018 ist in Reichweite


----------



## Trekiger (27. Dezember 2017)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, wieder einer mehr im Club der 50iger


50 ist ja nicht das Ende. Noch kann ich das ohne E-Antrieb machen.



cschaeff schrieb:


> @Trekiger
> midlife crisis?
> Liteville kaufen und 170 km als Einrolletappe auf Asphalt und Schotter?


Dann hätte ich mir doch einen Porsche gekauft.


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> 50 ist ja nicht das Ende. Noch kann ich das ohne E-Antrieb machen.


Darum bleibe ich der Fraktion  TTS treu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (27. Dezember 2017)

Ach ja: Die angegebenen Höhenmeter sind oft Schätzungen von mir. Denn irgendwie kann kein Gerät oder Tool die Höhenmeter richtig ermitteln.
Z.B. die Werte vom heutigen Tag:
- gpsies: 1467 hm↑, 1.137 hm↓
- Oruxmaps: 1630 hm↑, 1323 hm↓
- Garmin Edge: 1805 hm↑, 1512 hm↓
1000 hm↑ sind es aber sicher nicht, denn von Rott bis Innsbruck bin ich nur am Inn entlang, da sind vielleicht 250hm zusammengekommen. Bis Rott vielleicht 250 hm und dann nochmal 350 hm vonn Innsbruck nach Igls.


----------



## Trekiger (27. Dezember 2017)

TTS?


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> TTS?


Verstanden?


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Dezember 2017)

@Trekiger tritt selbst


----------



## Trekiger (27. Dezember 2017)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Verstanden?


Yepp


----------



## nightwolf (27. Dezember 2017)

Vll lieber BMW = bio mechanischer Wadenmotor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*14.06.17, 9:00 Uhr: Igls*
Hatte beim Aufstehen einen kleinen Krampf im Oberschenkel, das läßt nichts Gutes erahnen.


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*14.06.17, 11:11 Uhr: Gries am Brenner*

Die Beine arbeiten und der Rucksack drückt auch nicht mehr als gestern. Es läuft also besser als erwartet.
Sitze jetzt im Sportcafé und nehme eine Stärkung für den finalen Anstieg zum Brenner zu mir.




Fahre wieder über Ellbögen, sind zwar ein paar Höhenmeter mehr, aber es ist viel weniger Verkehr




Kurz vor Patsch …




… ist noch alles okay


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*14.06.17, 13:50 Uhr: Mittewald*
Über den Brenner bin ich gut gekommen. Als ich mir in der Abfahrt eine Jacke anziehe, kommt mir ein vollbepackter Reiseradler entgegen. Wir quatschen kurz und er erzählt mir, dass er seit 6 Jahren unterwegs ist. Das erklärt auch das Beil und die Angel neben den Kochtöpfen. Da kommen mir meine geplanten 8 Wochen mickrig vor.

Bis Gossensass fahre ich den Radweg inklusive einer kleinen Abkürzung. Dann nehme ich wieder die Straße bis Sterzing. Zum Anhalten habe ich grad keine Lust. Also weiter auf den Radweg gen Brixen. Dort trübt sich meine Stimmung, denn es sind mehr Gegenanstiege als ich mich erinnern kann und auch meine Beine werden schwerer. Zusätzlich beginnt es leicht zu tröpfeln und die weiteren Aussichten am Himmel sind auch sehr dunkel. Da kommt der Gasthof zur Brücke gerade recht. Ein Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat füllt meinen Bauch und Wasser kann ich auch fassen.




Am Brenner …




… begrüßt mich Italien




Der Radweg runter vom Brenner …




… über Gossensass …




… nach Sterzing




Über Brixen streikt gerade das Wetter


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*14.06.17, 16:30 Uhr: Kollmanns*
Beim Vorbeifahren in Kollmann sehe ich das Alberto Stern … Zimmer für 35€ … passt. Dann mache ich für heute Schluss … der Hintern jubelt auch.
Ab Sterzing hat mich der Wind gepeinigt, weshalb ich langsamer unterwegs war als gedacht. Könnte zwar noch, die Beine arbeiten hervorragend, aber wenn ich hier nicht übernachte, dann muss ich noch 40km fahre. Denn jetzt kommt länger nichts bis Bozen, wo die Hotels alle teuer sind. Der nächste größere Ort ist weitere 20 km später Auer. Da gibt es mehrere erschwingliche Hotels, aber das sind nochmal 2 Stunden.




Der Radweg vor …




… und hinter Brixen


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*14.06.17, 20:00 Uhr: Kollmanns*
Nach dem Belohnungsbier auf der Terrasse gehe ich abends in die Pizzaria Friedburg


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Gut übern Brenner. Dann leider zu viel Auf und Ab.

Igls - Patsch - Ellbögen - Martei - Brenner - Sterzing - Brixen - Kollmann
98km, 1076hm↑, 1424hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2017)

Ist denn die Strecke bis zum Brenner enigermaßen schön oder nur Strecke machen  sind ja immerhin über 700hm.


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ist denn die Strecke bis zum Brenner enigermaßen schön oder nur Strecke machen  sind ja immerhin über 700hm.


Das ist nur Strecke machen. Zumindest ist bis Matrei alles mit wenig Verkehr.
Aber laut der Auskunft eines Innsbruckers (ein älteren Radlers, den ich auf dem Innradweg getroffen habe) wird bald einen Radweg von Innsbruck zum Brenner gebaut. Wie sicher diese Info ist kann ich aber nicht abschätzen.

Die ersten Tage sind übrigens nur "Strecke machen". Wollte in Juni noch nicht zu hoch hinaus, also bin ich erst in wärmere Gefilde geradelt.


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*15.06.17, 7:30 Uhr: Kollmann*
Will heute früher los, da die Etappe länger werden könnte.
Das Frühstück ist klein, aber okay. Ich bin der einzige Gast. Aber die Unterkunft ist absolut okay für das Geld.


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*15.06.17, 13:00 Uhr: Bici Grill Trento*
Boaaah. Bin um 8:30 Uhr los, da ich vormittags auf Rückenwind gehofft habe, aber dem war nicht so. Fahre jetzt seit 90km gegen den Wind. Das zermürbt einen.

Bis Bozen geht es runter, muß aber auch dabei schon zu viel treten. Dann immer dem ausgeschilderten Etschradweg entlang. In Lavis falle ich dann wieder auf die irrsinnige Streckenführung herein. Da fährt man auf dem Radweg 8km um 3km Strecke zu machen. Das nervt, wenn man langsam einen Mittagsstopp benötigt. Habe zwar immer wieder Wasser nachgetankt, aber jetzt brauche ich eine Pause.

Am Bici Grill ist der Lago schon angeschrieben … noch 40km.




In Kollmann …




… geht es bergab bis Bozen und dann weiter …




… Richtung Trient …




… bis zur nächsten Trinkwasserquelle




Bestens präpariert …




… der Adige Radweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*15.06.17, 16:00 Uhr: Nago*
Nach der Pause ist der Wind noch stärker geworden. Er bläst mir die nächsten 25 km frontal ins Gesicht. Da will jeder Meter erkämpft werden. Die getrunkene Flüssigkeit wird gleich wieder ausgeschwitzt und rinnt vom Kopf runter in die Brille.

Irgendwann biege ich ab Richtung Lago, leider auch mit Gegenwind. Doch zumindest kann ich mich an ein paar Rennradler heften und lutsche so bis zum Passo San Giovanni in Windschatten. Dann kann ich es bis Nago rollen lassen, wo ich noch einen Cappo trinke und mir die Hotellage anschaue. Es sind gerade Pfingstferien und noch dazu ein langes Wochenende. Viel gibt es nicht, aber ein paar erschwingliche sind dabei. Dann probiere ich's mal dort unten.




Lago ich komme


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*15.06.17, 17:00 Uhr: Torbole*
Das Cube Sporthotel hat noch ein Zimmer, aber die wollen 200€. Begründung: weil's das letzte ist. Frechheit, die vermeidliche Not eines Bikers ausnützen zu wollen. Da geht mir der Kragen hoch.
Ich gehe wieder und frage blauäugig in der Villa Rosa, da war ich 2015 auch schon mal. Die haben zwar immer zweifelhaftes Abendprogramm, Alleinunterhalter a la Roger Wittaker und gerade fährt auch ein Bus mit dem Publikum dafür ein, aber sonst ist das Hotel schon okay.
Zu meinem Erstaunen bekomme ich ein Einzelzimmer für akzeptable 65€. Man muss einfach fragen.




Lago di Garda


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*15.06.17, 20:45 Uhr: Torbole *
Endlich habe ich einen Platz in einer Pizzeria bekommen, die ich zu den besseren zähle. Bei denen am kleinen Platz stehen noch viele Leute an, und die wollen mich als Alleinreisender auch gar nicht.


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Harter Tag dank des Gegenwindes. War fast zu 100% auf Radwegen unterwegs.

Kollmann - Bozen - Trento - Rovereto - Torbole
132km, 355hm↑, 731hm↓


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2017)

Coole Nummer


----------



## beuze1 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ziemlich hektischer Auftakt, Radweg, Teer, Hotel. Stuntzi würde im Schlafsack rotieren


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Coole Nummer


Danke, ist aber ja nur etwas Teergebolze. Und es kommen auch Tage an denen ich nur 11 km gefahren bin.


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ziemlich hektischer Auftakt, Radweg, Teer, Hotel. Stuntzi würde im Schlafsack rotieren


Soll er doch rotieren, bin ja auch Trekiger. 
Schlafsack war für mich übrigens keine Option. Dafür bin ich zu alt. Brauche abends was weiches, sauberes zum drauflegen. Ausserdem wollte ich nicht noch mehr Gewicht dabei haben. Also die Warmduschervariante.

Apropos Tragen: Ich habe auch mit Zorrocarry experimentiert, da gerade der Beginn prädestiniert dafür wäre. Aber ich konnte mich damit überhaupt nicht anfreunden. Das Rad fühlte sich hecklastig, nervös, schwammrig ... einfach total falsch an. Und der Rucksack auf dem Rücken stört mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## beuze1 (28. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Das Rad fühlte sich hecklastig, nervös, schwammrig ... einfach total falsch an. Und der Rucksack auf dem Rücken stört mich nicht wirklich.



Da bin ich bei Dir 
bin gespannt wie es weitergeht und ob die Abenteuer kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*16.06.17, 9:00 Uhr: Torbole*
Brauche was für den Hintern, im Liteville-Shop gibt’s was. Denn die letzten Tage hatte ich schon auch Sitzprobleme.


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*16.06.17, 11:30 Uhr: Café am Strand von Cisano*
45 km sind geschafft, waren aber zäh. Immer auf der Hauptstraße, nur treten und auf die Autos aufpassen.




Raus aus Torbole …




… fahre ich …





… auf der Uferstraße …




… gen Süden


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*16.06.17, 13:45 Uhr: Café an der Abzweigung Montovana*
80km hinter und noch 30km vor mir.
Von Cisano fahre ich noch ein Stück Hauptstraße bis Peschiera del Garda. Ab da folge ich den Fluss Mincio auf einem Radweg. Bei einem Kraftwerk gibt es frisches Trinkwasser. Wenn ich jetzt nachts leuchte, dann weiß ich, daß es ein Atomkraftwerk war.




In Peschiera del Garda …




… frage ich mich ob ich irgendwo falsch abgebogen bin … Gondolieres gibt’s doch nur in Venedig




Angenehmer Radweg am Fluss Mincio


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*16.06.17, 17:00 Uhr: Mantovo*
Angekommen, aber ich suche noch über eine Stunde ein Hotel. Bin schon wieder am Weiterfahren, als doch die Vernunft siegt. Denn auf den nächsten Kilometern ist es fraglich, ob es ein Hotel gibt. Also kehre ich um finde noch ein vernünftiges Hotel. Allerdings soll ich mein Bike im Innenhof draußen abstellen. Darauf habe ich keine Lust … könnte nicht ruhig schlafen. Ein Hotel später habe ich endlich ein Dach über dem Kopf. Teuer, aber besser als in der Prärie nächtigen.




Auf dem E6 …




… durchquere ich den ersten Teil der Po-Ebene




Coole Pflasterung …




… auf dem Piazza im Mantova




Hotelsuche in Mantovo


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*16.06.17, 21:00 Uhr: Mantovo*

Gehe zum zweiten Mal aus dem klimatisierten Hotel raus. Ist noch immer sauheiss, aber ich brauche Kohlenhydrate, denn seit dem Frühstück habe ich nichts mehr gegessen. Schnell verschlinge ich eine Pizza und gehe dann schlafen.


----------



## Trekiger (28. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Am Gardasee entlang war viel zu viel Verkehr. Weiß gar nicht wie das die vielen Rennradler erdulden. Der Rest des Weges war deutlich entspannter, da auf dem E5 nur noch Radler unterwegs waren.

Torbole - Malcesine - Bardolino - Peschiera - Mantova
116km, 343hm↑, 356hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2017)

... aber ist das nicht ätzend diese km-Vernichterei  und das mit dem Fully. Für mich wär das nix.


----------



## Faszi (28. Dezember 2017)

Warum haste denn kein Rennrad gekauft, das schicke Liteville ist doch völlig fehl am Platze....


----------



## digi-foto.at (29. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> … frage ich mich ob ich irgendwo falsch abgebogen bin … Gondolieres gibt’s doch nur in Venedig



Evtl is der Gondeltyp wo falsch abgebogen ..


Bin gespannt wo das ganze_ (deine Reise)_ hinführt.. im wahrsten Sinne..

lg
Kurt


----------



## Krischdjan (29. Dezember 2017)

Dein Reisebericht liest sich fast wie eine Parodie...musste ein paar mal Schmunzeln. Hättest wenigstens n paar City Reifen draufziehen können. 
Aber Hauptsache ist, dir machts Spaß !!


----------



## komamati-san (29. Dezember 2017)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, wieder einer mehr im Club der 50iger


Die 1967er leisten einfach...


----------



## beuze1 (29. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ist das ätzend



Ein alter Mann mit Handy und EC-Karte auf der Flucht


----------



## William Foster (29. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt seid doch mal nicht so ungeduldig, er ist ja erst 4 Tage unterwegs. Immerhin war eingangs die Rede von einer mehrmonatigen Arbeitspause und _ein paar Wochen rumstuntzen_. Da kommt bestimmt noch mehr...


----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

Kilometermachen muß ich mögen, denn daheim ist es auch flach.
Berge kommen noch


----------



## Werratte (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich find's so auch schon beeindruckend. Allein bei der Vorstellung tut mir der Hintern schon weh...


----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

Muß jetzt doch noch die Warung aussprechen, die ich eigentlich gleich am Anfang posten wollte.

ACHTUNG:
Dies ist der Bericht meiner Tour, die ich so gefahren bin wie ich wollte. Mein primäres Ziel war nicht jeden Tag möglichst viele Trails zu fahren, sondern andere Gegende kennen zu lernen. Dazu waren auch viele Asphalt-Kilometer nötig. Trail kommen gibt es aber auch.

Wer Bock drauf hat: bitte mitlesen
Ansonsten bleibe ich meinen Motto treu: Scheiss da nix, dann feid da nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

*17.06.17, 9:00 Uhr: Mantova*
Wollte heute früher loskommen, da das Hotel ohne Frühstück ist. Aber sattdessen habe ich lieber länger geschlafen … bin absolut kein Frühaufsteher.


----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

*17.06.17, 14:00 Uhr: Parma*
90km mit vielen Hauptstraßen und schon am Ziel?
Im ersten Dorf nach Mantova gibt es einen kleinen Supermarkt. Ich hole mir Wasser und ein Croissant als Frühstück.

Um 10:00 Uhr stehe ich dann an der Brücke Torre d'Olgio, die mich über den Po-Zufluss Oglio bringen sollte. Aber leider ist die gesperrt und auch für mich nicht passierbar, da ein Stück fehlt. McGayver würde sich jetzt ein Boot bauen. Ich hingegen suche mir lieber auf OruxMaps den nächsten Überweg. In Richtung Westen wohl 20km Umweg, in Richtung Osten etwas 6km. Da ist die Entscheidung leicht. So rolle ich gen Osten wo ich den Po überquere. Bin jetzt aber auf der östlichen Seite des Pos. Mein Track läuft westlich des Pos durch Wälder. Ich dagegen folge lang der sonnigen Hauptstraße bevor ich nach 60km wieder meinen ursprünglichen Track treffe.
Bis Parma brutzelt mich die Sonne. Dort setze ich mich in ein Café und vertilge Tagliatelle mit viel Flüssigkeit.




Am Po entlang fahre ich zum Zufluss Oglio …




… doch der Weg darüber ist gesperrt …




… da die schwimmende Brücke wegen zu wenig Wasser zu tief liegt




Es folgen viele Kilometer über Landstraßen …




… bis nach Parma


----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

*17.06.17, 18:00 Uhr: Collecchio*
War eigentlich klar, dass ich in Parma nicht bleibe. War mir gestern schon zu heiß in Mantovo und das will ich nicht nochmal.

Kurz hinter Parma erscheinen in der Ferne plötzlich Hügel. Ja, da muss ich morgen drüber, auf über 1000hm. Da werden die Wadeln mal anders belastet als die letzten Tage.
Irgendwann komme ich durchs Collecchio. Eigentlich ganz nett und Hotels haben sie auch. Aber ich fahre noch weiter direkt zum Beginn des Anstiegs. In Fornovo di Toro erkenne ich dann meinen Fehler, denn ich finde keine Unterkunft. Der Ort ist klein und erbärmlich. Also fahre ich eben die 10km zurück nach Collecchio. Hätte doch auf mein Bauchgefühl hören sollen.




Abwechslung nach der Po-Eben … Hügel


----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Überbrückungsetappe mit zu vielen Hauptstraßen, da die Brücke nicht passierbar war. Nicht schön, aber geschafft. Eigentlich nervig, aber ich bin trotzdem gaaaaaaaanz entspannt.

Mantova - Baccanello - Parma -Collecchio - Fornovo di Taro - Collecchio
131km, 316hm↑, 227hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## beuze1 (29. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Wer Bock drauf hat: bitte mitlesen



Du weißt ja wo Du hier bist.....
*das ist das IBC-Forum*






dann mal viel Spass, ich tu was ich kann ​


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (29. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> *Fazit*
> Überbrückungsetappe mit zu vielen Hauptstraßen, da die Brücke nicht passierbar war. Nicht schön, aber geschafft. Eigentlich nervig, aber ich bin trotzdem gaaaaaaaanz entspannt. [...] 131km


Italien und unangekündigte Sperrung wichtiger Streckenteile - das hat Tradition dort.
Ansonsten: schön lange Einfahrstrecke; mache ich nach Möglichkeit auch immer so ähnlich. Untrainiert losziehen, passende Kondition ergibt sich mit Dauer der Tour.
Vermutlich hätte ich sogar noch ein paar Schlenker eingebaut, um den Anteil angenehmer Erlebnisse zu mehren.
Für Sitzfleischprobleme, so hab ich im Oktober entdeckt, sind übrigens compeed Blasenpflaster die Rettung. Man kann damit sogar trotz offener Stellen weiterfahren.


----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Ansonsten: schön lange Einfahrstrecke; mache ich nach Möglichkeit auch immer so ähnlich. Untrainiert losziehen, passende Kondition ergibt sich mit Dauer der Tour.


Wenigstens einer der mich versteht 



keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Für Sitzfleischprobleme, so hab ich im Oktober entdeckt, sind übrigens compeed Blasenpflaster die Rettung. Man kann damit sogar trotz offener Stellen weiterfahren.


Verrückt. Offene Stellen hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

*18.06.17, 8:30 Uhr: Collecchio*

Heute geht's hinauf auf fast 1000hm. Erst nach Bercato und dann schau mehr mal wie ich drauf bin.
Folge dem EV5, was das auch immer ist.


----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

*18.06.17, 14:00 Uhr: Bercato*
Bin gerade fix und alle und lass es für heute gut sein. Das Albergo da Rino hat ein Zimmer frei … meins. 55€ ohne Frühstück, da das Hotel morgen geschlossen ist.
Morgens fahre ich wieder zurück nach Fornovo di Toro. Kurz danach beginnt der Anstieg bis auf 600hm auf Nebenstraßen, dann auf der Hauptstraße. Es ist Sonntag und deshalb nichts los außer einigen Motorradfahren. Aber heute muss ich mich richtig quälen … läuft gar nicht gut.
Vor dem Pass wäre eine Trattoria, aber die letzten Höhenmeter will ich noch machen, dann geht's bergab zum nächsten Ort … denke ich. Urplötzlich kommt da nochmal ein 300hm Anstieg daher, den ich irgendwie übersehen habe. Der kostet mich die letzten Körner. Also bleibe ich eben hier.




Anfahrt …




… zum sonnigen Anstieg …




… erst auf Nebenstraßen …




… dann auf der ebenso ruhigen Hauptstraße




Auf der Abfahrt …




… genieße ich wieder die Vorteile der öffentlichen Wasserstellen …




… denn es sind doch mehr Auf und Abs als erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

*18.06.17, 15:00 Uhr: Bercato*
Habe kurz einen Cappo mit Kuchen gegessen. Das reicht heute als Mittagessen.
Es ist wenig los in dem Ort, ich bin schnell fertig mit dem Ortsrundgang. Aber ein paar alte gepflasterte Gassen haben die hier, wirken wie aus der Römerzeit.




Ave Caesar


----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

*18.06.17, 21:00 Uhr: Bercato*
Zimmer okay, mein Bike bekommt einen Platz neben dem Bett.
Zum Essen im Rino muss ich in einen komischen Innenhof, es riecht leicht modrig und es ist auch frisch. Hätte gerne eine gute italienische Speisekarte mit Pizzas und Pene, aber es gibt nur wenig Italienisches. Ich nehme Tagliatelle Ragu und verschwinde schnell wieder. Denn auch der Kellner ist komisch … erinnert mich ein bisschen an Dinner for One.

Nachher noch etwas Rotwein woanders  … für's Gemüt.
Es ist richtig frisch, fast zu kalt um noch draußen zu sitzen. Das krasse Gegenteil zu gestern als es um 22 Uhr noch sauheiß war.


----------



## Trekiger (29. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Ein Wadeltest, den ich teilweise bestanden habe. Hoffentlich werden die Beine noch fitter, sonst befürchte ich das Schlimmste für die Alpen.

Collecchio - Fornovo di Taro - Terenzo - Cassio - Berceto
47km, 1216hm↑, 522hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*19.06.17, 8:50 Uhr: Bercato*
Komme leider wieder erst später los, da ich gestern nicht gut einschlafen konnte … das Hotel ist sehr hellhörig. Dann noch ein Auto, bei dem die Alarmanlage anging. Erst als ich meine Ohrenstöpsel benutzt habe konnte ich schlafen.


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*19.06.17, 13:00 Uhr: Santo Stefano di Magra*
Die 300hm zum Pass della Cisa sind schnell geschafft, danach geht es lange bergab.
In Pontremoli angekommen bleibe ich auf der Hauptstraße um vorwärts zu kommen.
In der Ferne erscheinen stattliche Berge, schätze das sind die Appeninnen. So schroff hätte ich die nicht erwartet.

Kurz vor Santo Stefano di Magra ist dann die Luft raus … aus meinem Hinterrad. Bin ja auch schon an vielen Glasscherben vorbei gefahren, jetzt hat es mich erwischt. Ich bin optimistisch und flicke den Reifen … will den Ersatzschlauch schonen. Natürlich hält die Luft nicht. Also alles nochmal von vorne.
In der nächsten Ortschaft kaufe ich dann Wasser, Cola und ein Gebäck und setze mich für ein schnelles Mittagsessen auf eine Parkbank.




Auffahrt zum …




… Pass della Cisa auf 1041hm




Dann geht es bergab durch die grünen Hügel bergab …
-



… und später immer am Bach entlang




Am Horizont erscheinen richtige Berge




Mein erster Platten zwingt mich zum Flicken …




… das macht hungrig


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*19.06.17, 14:15 Uhr: Marina di Cerrara*
Bin jetzt schon einige Kilometer am Meer gefahren, meist auf der Hauptstraße. Jetzt brauche ich ein Ziel für heute. Deshalb setzte ich mich in eine Bar, trinke einen Cappo und schau mir den weiteren Weg an. Mich spricht auf der Karte Viareggio an, hat einen Hafen und ist damit vielleicht etwas historischer und nicht so betonbunkerhaft wie hier.




Links die Berge …




… und rechts das Meer …




… so geht es für mich lange dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*19.06.17, 18:30 Uhr: Viareggio*
Naja, klein und verschlafen ist anders. Ist wohl das Bibione für Italiener.
Ich setze mich wieder in ein Café und suche mir über Tripadvisor ein Hotel in der Nähe. Das Tirrenia hat die besten Empfehlungen … zu Recht, wie sich herausstellt. Schönes Hotel mit netten Leuten. Mein Bike kann ich im geschlossenen und überdachten Innenhofgarten abstellen.

Als Belohnung für die Ankunft am Meer gibt's ein Franziskaner Weißbier für 5€. Die spinnen die Italiener.




Irgendwie gefällt es mir hier …




… oder liegt es daran?


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*19.06.17, 21:00 Uhr: Viareggio*
Das Essen nach viel Rumlaufen in der Pizzeria da Aldo ist perfekt. Die Oma des Hauses kann zwar kein Englisch, ist aber trotzdem total nett. Dazu ist der Rotwein super und die Pizza Diavola vielleicht die beste Pizza, die ich je gegessen habe. Muss immer an einen früheren Mitstreiter bei so manchen Alpencross denken, der hat immer die Salamistücke gezählt. Bei mir sind es locker über 20 und der Rest ist auch köstlich. Er wäre neidisch, wenn er das wüsste.




Eine andere Form von „Scheiss da nix, dann feid da nix“




Extrem lecker


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Wieder alles auf Asphalt, aber jetzt bin ich am Meer. Kurz in 7 Tagen von Bayern ans Mittelmeer geradelt … ein bisschen irre.

Berceto - Passo della Cisa - Villafranca in Lunigiana -Aulla - Sarzana - Viagreggio
108km, 516hm↑, 1279hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Wolfobert (30. Dezember 2017)

Wie ich Dich beneide...


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Wie ich Dich beneide...


Neid ist unangebracht ... ist ja schon vorbei


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*20.06.17, 8:00 Uhr: Viareggio*
Das Hotel Tirrenia kann ich empfehlen, denn auch das Frühstück ist spitze.


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Dezember 2017)

Des könnte doch ins Rennradforum verschoben werden.......


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*20.06.17, 10:00 Uhr: Pisa*
Mein erster Weg führt mich nach Pisa. Und wenn ich schon daran vorbei fahre, dann muss ich mir diesen Turm doch anschauen. Und er ist wirklich verdammt schief … und berühmt. Deshalb ist es hier auch so voll. Egal, schnell ein paar Bilder knipsen und weiter. Die 25km bis Livorno sollten bis 13 Uhr machbar sein, dann ist Last-Check-In auf der Fähre.




Raus aus Viareggio …




… zum schiefen Turm von Pisa


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*20.06.17, 13:30 Uhr: Im Hafen von Livorno*
Geschafft, sitze auf der Fähre nach Korsika. War aber ein hartes Stück Arbeit.
Ich habe mich von Pisa nach Livorno für die lange Route am Meer entlang entschieden … habe ja noch Zeit und hoffe hier auf weniger Autos. Es wurden dann statt der 25km eher noch 40km … 5km Umweg ans Meer, 5km von der Stadtgrenze zum Hafen und 5km, weil ich Depp zu weit gefahren bin und wieder zurück musste. Angeschrieben ist auch nichts oder ich kann es nicht lesen. Wollte schon aufgeben und erst morgen fahren, aber dann konnte ich mich doch noch durchfragen. Okay, hätte mich auch besser informieren können, aber dachte mir die Fähre wäre problemlos zu finden.
Letztendlich ist alles gut. Ich stinke zwar wie ein Schwein, aber ich bin glücklich.




Mein Bike …




… mein Meer…




… mein Boot


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*20.06.17, 14:00 Uhr: Im Hafen von Livorno*

Es geht los, die Fähre hat abgelegt. See ist ruhig, Schiff schaut gut auf … wird schon nicht untergehen.




Im Hafen von Livorno …




… werde ich freundlich auf der Fähre begrüßt … was willst du denn hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*20.06.17, 16:00 Uhr: Irgendwo auf dem Mittelmeer*
Fühlt sich gerade wie Strandurlaub an … heiß, aber im Schatten mit einer starken Meeresbriese und etwas Geschaukel … ist das total entspannend.




Bye bye Italien


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*20.06.17, 21:00 Uhr: Bastia*
Um 18 Uhr bin ich im Bastia und quartiere mich im Hotel Centrale ein. Schiefe Treppe, abgetretene Stufen, das alte Haus könnte einige Geschichten erzählen. Aber die Zimmer sind liebevoll hergerichtet. Passt.

Abends gehe ich noch schnell eine Pizza essen. Ist aber auch schwierig, da ich kein Französisch kann und mein Englisch bzgl. Meeresfrüchte nicht gut ist. Bestelle mir deshalb nur eine Pizza Primavera … bin feige.




Ankunft in Bastia




Die schiefe Treppe im Hotel Centrale … man driftet immer nach Innen ab




Abends …




 … in Bastia


----------



## Trekiger (30. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Morgens ein paar Kilometer geradelt und nachmittags ein bisschen Schifferl fahren … fast wie Urlaub.

Viagreggio - Pisa - Livorno - Fähre nach Bastia
61km, 241hm↑, 244hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Mausoline (30. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt biste aber ganz schön runter gekommen  

 bin gespannt, wo du noch rum kommst


----------



## mauntnmad (31. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt hätt ich fast was zur Partnerschaft des Landkreises Erding mit Bastia losgelassen, aber Healin is ja scho EBE.
Danke für den Bericht, lese gerne weiter mit.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (31. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Folge dem EV5, was das auch immer ist.


https://cycling.waymarkedtrails.org/#route?id=2764534&type=relation&map=8!45.2991!2.8725
(unvollständig dargestellt; geht angeblich bis Brindisi).
War der EV5 tatsächlich ausgeschildert? Kommt mir überaus erstaunlich vor - schon gar in Italien.
Zwei dieser EV-Routen führen auch mitten durch Rom, davon war aber rein gar nix sichtbar.


----------



## Garbage81 (31. Dezember 2017)

Find solche Berichte einfach klasse auch wenn es nicht unbedingt MTB klassisch ist(was mir ohnehin egal ist). Immer schon weiter posten und guten Rutsch.


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Jetzt hätt ich fast was zur Partnerschaft des Landkreises Erding mit Bastia losgelassen, aber Healin is ja scho EBE.


Wieder was gelernt.
Ja, wir in Herlin haben Glück schon zur Kreistadt EBE zu gehören. 
Übrigens: Muss immer lachen wenn ich nach Erding fahre, denn da steht immer "Grosse Kreisstadt Erding"


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> War der EV5 tatsächlich ausgeschildert? Kommt mir überaus erstaunlich vor - schon gar in Italien.
> Zwei dieser EV-Routen führen auch mitten durch Rom, davon war aber rein gar nix sichtbar.


Kann mich an keine Schilder mehr erinnern. Habe mich bei der Planung aber an der Route orientiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*21.06. 17, 8:30 Uhr: Bastia*
Heute mache ich einen Ruhetag, die Beine und der Hintern werden es mir hoffentlich danken. Mein Zimmer ist leider schon belegt. Da ich das Hotel nicht wechseln will, nehme ich ein teureres Appartement.


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*21.06. 17, 13:00 Uhr: Kirche Sainte Lucie*
Naja, so ruhig war der Vormittag doch nicht. Erst Zimmer geräumt und Gepäck deponiert. Dann ein Rundgang durch die Stadt zur Zitadelle und Sightseeing. Und was mache ich nun mit dem angefangenen Vormittag? Auf dem weiteren Weg sehe ich eine Kirche über Bastia. 250hm, bei 30°C sicherlich schweißtreibend, aber egal.
Eine Stunde später bin ich oben, musste immer wieder Pausen einlegen. Schöne Aussicht hier. Ich setze mich in den Schatten bevor ich wieder in die Stadt hinunter gehe.




St. Mary Parish von aussen …




… und innen




Schöner Blick auf den Hafen …




Da oben müsste man doch ..




… eine schöne Aussicht haben …




… an der unerwartet kleinen Kirche




War nur ein fauler Tag


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Ein radloser ruhiger Tag.


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*22.06.17, 8:00 Uhr: Bastia*
Das mickrige Frühstück soll nochmal extra kosten, das hat mir keiner gesagt bzw. ist bei dem schlechten Englisch untergegangen. Wir einigen uns darauf, dass ich nur eins für die beiden Tage zahle.
Das Waschen der Klamotten kostet nochmal 15€. Nicht billig, aber dafür dufte ich jetzt gut.


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*22.06.17, 10:00 Uhr: Macinaggio*
Kurzer Cappostopp. Hole mir auch noch Wasser, denn jetzt geht's den Berg hoch.
Bisher war's ganz gut. Zuerst noch reger Verkehr um Bastia, der aber ziemlich schnell spärlicher wird. Die Straße führt immer ein bisschen auf und dann wieder ab. So werden es 40km bis Macinaggio.




Auf der leeren Straße …




… nach Norden …




… immer am Meer


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*22.06.17, 11:00 Uhr: Tollare*
Die Auffahrt bis Ersa geht überraschend gut, trotz der Hitze. Dann muß ich mich entscheiden. Fahre ich die Sackgasse hinunter nach Tollare an den nördlichsten Strand von Korsika? Muss die 300hm ja auch wieder herauftreten. Natürlich mache ich es, wenn ich schon mal da bin. Die Bucht ist aber eine Enttäuschung. Aber zumindest gibt's was zu Trinken.




Ein Blick zurück auf die Ostküste …




… und nach Norden auf mein nächstes Ziel




Mein geplante Abkürzung ist versperrt …




… also fahre ich weiter auf der Straße …




… an dem Strand von Tollare …




… wo ich meine Beine endlich ins Meer stecken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*22.06.17, 13:15 Uhr: Pino*
Im Pino hole ich mir wieder Wasser und ein Crossant … mein Mittagessen … und hocke mich für 15 Minuten in den Schatten.
Vorher habe ich am Col de la Serra erstmals ein Blick auf die Ostküste werfen können … hat mit sehr gefallen.




Die Auffahrt vom Strand …




… stresst mich heute gar nicht …




… so bin ich schnell auf 361hm am Col de la Serra … und freue mich auf die schöne Ostküste




Blumige …




… und grüne Küstenstraße


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*22.06.17, 15:00 Uhr: Marinca*
Noch ein Wasser- und Colastopp. Wunderschön die Straße an der Steilküste entlang, aber das dauernde Auf und Ab über teils mehrere 100hm kostet ganz schön Kraft.




Nach Pino wird die Küste steiler und die Dörfer spärlicher




Die wenigen Buchten sind auch fast leer




Das habe ich schon erledigt …




… und das liegt noch vor mir


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (31. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> *Fazit*
> Ein radloser ruhiger Tag.


Echt skandalöses Posting  für dieses Forum hier. Ich hoffe, du wirst jetzt nicht exkommuniziert oder sowas.


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*22.06.17, 18:45 Uhr: Saint-Florenz*
Wollte erst in Albo am Strand und dann in Nonza in einem Örtchen in der Steilküste übernachten. Leider habe ich nichts gefunden. Gut das die Beine noch wollen, dann fahre ich eben bis zum nächsten größeren Ort Saint-Florenz. Dort checke ich schnell im erstbesten Hotel ein, dass unter 100€ kostet, was laut Tripadvisor gar nicht so leicht ist.




Einfach …




… nur …




… schön …




… die Küstenstraße




Das kleine Nonza hat auch keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*22.06.17, 21:00 Uhr: Saint-Florent *

Abends gehe ich die 1,3km an den Hafen und esse etwas.




Standardessen … Pizza mit Wasser und Rotwein


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Wunderschöne lange Runde um den Cap Corse. Auch wieder nur auf Asphalt, da meine Abkürzung nach Tollare versperrt war.

Bastia - Marine de Sisco - Macinaggio - Ersa - Tollare - Ersa - Minervio - Ogliastro - Saint-Florent
117km, 1800hm↑, 1800hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

Garbage81 schrieb:


> Find solche Berichte einfach klasse auch wenn es nicht unbedingt MTB klassisch ist(was mir ohnehin egal ist). Immer schon weiter posten und guten Rutsch.


Danke, dir auch einen guten Rutsch


----------



## macduffy (31. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Standardessen … Pizza mit Wasser und Rotwein


Schon mal über einseitige Ernährung nachgedacht?
Guten Rutsch und guten Appetit bei der Silvesterpizza!


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*23.06.17, 9:00 Uhr: Saint-Florenz*
Und was mache ich heute? Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich zurück nach Bastia fahre und morgen Korsika verlasse oder weiter nach L'Île-Rousse, wo erst Montag eine Fähre zum Festland ausläuft. Ich fahre mal los und entscheide mich unterwegs.


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*23.06.17, 12:00 Uhr: Bar U Canterellu*
Brauche was zu trinken. Hier gibt Wasser und Cola … war nötig, da es 34C heiß ist.
Ich habe mich für die Rückfahrt nach Bastia entscheiden. Nicht auf dem kürzesten Weg, sondern erst Richtung Calvi und dann durchs Landesinnere. Fehlentscheidung, denn hier ist es noch heißer, da die frische Meeresbrise fehlt. Um 11 Uhr hat es schon 33°C. Ich suche mir den kürzesten Weg über den Lac de Padula und versuche anschließend schnellstmöglich den Pass zu erreichen, denn mein Wasser ist alle und dort sehe ich Löffel und Gabel auf OruxMaps.




Raus aus Saint-Florenz …




… erst noch Richtung Calvi …




…- dann aber auf Minimalstraßen …




… ins Landesinnere




Meinen Startpunkt heute … das Hafenstädtchen Saint-Florenz




Und da bin ich durchgefahren und wurde durchgebraten … auf dem Hügel um den Lac de Padula


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*23.06.17, 14:00 Uhr: Am Strand von Montesoro*
Die Abfahrt führt auf einem Sträßchen durch eine einsame Schlucht. Schön anzuschauen und schön bergab zu fahren.
Unten hat mich die Wirklichkeit wieder. Eine breite Straße trennt die Ortschaft vom Meer. Und ich will eigentlich noch an den Beach. Letztendlich finde ich ihn auch, sogar eine kleine Snackbar ist da. Das passt perfekt, denn ich brauche Nahrung. Ein Pinini mit Käse und Speck … eigentlich ein Magentratzer, aber lecker.
Am Strand buche ich noch ein Hotel über Booking.com. Ein paar Meter weiter. Angeblich Schnäppchen des Tages von 320 auf 80€ herunter gesetzt. Da Freitag und Bastia voll ist nehme ich das Hotel trotzdem. Ist 3km vor Bastia, aber ein Restaurant haben sie auch, dann esse ich eben dort.




Schöne leere Straße …




… mit Schlucht …




… in Richtung der Ostküste




Geht’s du weg … meine Reifen mögen keine Dornen




Unschöner Streckenabschnitt vor Bastia


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*23.06.17, 20:00 Uhr: Montesoro*
Im Hotelrestaurant esse ich „Tartare de la Boeuff“ oder so ähnlich. Rohes Fleisch mit Tabasco zubereitet am Tisch mit Pommes und Salat. Wollte was probieren, ist aber schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.




[/url
Betthupferl .. ein Bier mit Korken … musste ich einfach kaufen


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

*Fazit*
Mir ist zu heiß hier, ich will zurück auf’s Festland.

Saint-Florent - Lac de Padula - Oletta - Casaatorra - Montesoro
48km, 800hm↑, 800hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (31. Dezember 2017)

So letztes Posting für dieses Jahr.

@Alle Guten Rutsch


----------



## cschaeff (31. Dezember 2017)

@Trekiger 
Dir auch einen guten Rutsch 
Der Bericht nimmt langsam Fahrt auf und ich lese gerne mit!
War vor 20 Jahren mal einen Tag auf Korsika in Bonifacio (von Sardinien aus). Hatte 10 D-Mark als Tagesbudget. 5 Mark Umtauschgebühr bei der Bank gelassen und 5 Mark für ne Dose Cola am Hafen 

Scheint ja da immer noch recht hochpreisig zu sein...


----------



## schwed1 (31. Dezember 2017)

Schöner Bericht. An guadn Rutsch.


----------



## beuze1 (31. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Geht’s du weg … meine Reifen mögen keine Dornen



nur Teer


----------



## haertsfeldbub (1. Januar 2018)

Gratulation und danke für Deinen Bericht - bin extrem neidisch auf das, was Du gemacht hast . Geh' auch auf die 50 zu und denke schon lange über ein Sabbatical bzw. über eine mehrmonatige Auszeit nach. Man hat einfach zu wenig Urlaub zum Biken und um all die schönen Orte zu besuchen - zudem wird man durch den stressigen Job auch nicht gesünder.
Und ich finde Deine Einstellung richtig - Land und Leute lernt man nicht nur auf Trails kennen . Zudem ist ein Sabbatical auch dazu da, den Kopf freizubekommen und nicht um die meisten Hm zu schrubben. Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht...


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

@haertsfeldbub Nimmt dir die Zeit für ein Sabbatical. Arbeiten musst du noch lange genug.
@cschaeff Frankreich ist teurer als Deutschland. Laut eines Bekannten sind die Preise in den letzten Jahre deutlcih gestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*24.06.17, 9:00 Uhr: Montesoro*
Gestern Abend hat es im Internet keine Tickets mehr für die Überfährt nach Nizza gegeben, heute schon wieder. Versuche mal mein Glück an der Fähre.


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*24.06.17, 10:30 Uhr: Bastia*
Ticket holen und an Bord gehen war problemlos. Nur so eine Korsin hätte mich am letzten Kreisverkehr beinahe vom Rad geholt. Sie fährt aus dem Kreisverkehr heraus, obwohl ich neben ihr bin und geradeaus will. Durch eine Vollbremsung vermeide ich die Kollision. Mit dem Fuß touchiere ich ihren Hinterreifen. Rindvieh, noch mal Glück gehabt. Überhaupt ist Bastia und Umgebung nicht fahrradfreundlich … viele Autos und keine Radwege. Außerhalb war es kein Problem, da dort wenig Verkehr ist.




Mein Bike auf der Fähre


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*24.06.17, 17:30 Uhr: Nizza*
So schön die erste Schifffahrt war, so unschön ist die zweit. Nur ein Mini-Oberdeck im Freien, das schon voll ist. Bin die ganze Fahrt innen drin. So macht Fähre fahren keinen Spaß.
Ich checke im Hotel Verdon ein. Nur 2 Sterne … zu Recht … aber mit 59€ noch erschwinglich.




Nach 5 Stunden sehe ich das Festland wieder …




… und fahre …




… in Nizza …




… am Beach entlang


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*24.06.17, 21:00 Uhr: Nizza*
Erst besuche ich einen Radhändler und kaufe einen neuen Schlauch. Dann schlendere ich durch wunderbar orientalisch riechende kleine Gassen. Abends gibt es eine teure Pizza.
Während sich die Stadt an einem heißen Samstag für das abendliche Vergnügen füllt gehe ich ins Bett um morgen fit zu sein.




Schöne Plätze …




… und kuschlige Gassen …




… in Nizza




Abends …




… ist alles schön beleuchtet


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Nizza macht einen schönen Eindruck ist aber sehr teuer. Man sieht viele gut gekleidete Leute. Auffallend sind aber auch die viele Obdachlose. Bin ich von Deutschland her nicht gewohnt
Schau mer mal was die Provence so bietet.




Zum Thema Preis in Frankreich. Auch bezeichnend: Deutsch fehlt, dafür gibt es eine russischen Übersetzung.


----------



## fuelex (2. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Nur so eine Korsin hätte mich am letzten Kreisverkehr beinahe vom Rad geholt. Sie fährt aus dem Kreisverkehr heraus, obwohl ich neben ihr bin und geradeaus will.



Bei mehrspurigen Kreiseln haben Fahrzeuge auf den Innenspuren Vorrang, ein im äußeren Kreis fahrender muss Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (2. Januar 2018)

fuelex schrieb:


> Bei mehrspurigen Kreiseln haben Fahrzeuge auf den Innenspuren Vorrang, ein im äußeren Kreis fahrender muss Rücksicht nehmen.


Das wäre dann aber nur in F so, in D ist das nämlich nicht so, musste mich auch erst belehren lassen......Ist wie Spurwechsel, man darf erst fahren wenn Platz ist. Wobei, auf Korsika hat man als Nichteinheimischer sowieso nie Recht.

@Trekiger : Bearige Sach, i bin scho gschband wias weida gehd.


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

War ein kleiner einspuriger Kreisverkehr und ich bin ganz aussen gefahren. Bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst.


bobo2606 schrieb:


> Wobei, auf Korsika hat man als Nichteinheimischer sowieso nie Recht.


Das wollte ich gar nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*25.06.17, 9:00 Uhr: Nizza*
Plan heute: Raus aus Nizza und ab in den Norden. Ziel ist Lantosque, wenn es da ein Hotel gibt. Bis dahin ist alles weiter auf Asphalt.


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*25.06.17, 13:00 Uhr: Restaurant Du Bon Puits*
Das meiste des Geplanten habe ich schon erledigt, habe noch 5km vor mir.
Gestern waren wohl noch alle am Feiern, denn Nizza wirkt ausgestorben, als ich es verlasse. Bis Level fahre ich langweilig über eine Asphaltstraße, unterbrochen nur durch eine Flickpause am Vorderrad. Versuche es nochmal mit Flicken. Diesmal hält die Luft.
In Tourrette-Levels hole ich mir Wasser und als Frühstück zwei Croissants.
Dann wird es unerwartet spektakulär. Die Straße ist stellenweise in die Bergflanke gezimmert. Macht Spaß zu fahren, kaum Verkehr und fürs Auge ist auch was geboten.
Irgendwann bin ich im Tal und muss zurück auf die Hauptstraße. Nach einigen Kilometern komme ich an diesem Restaurant vorbei und setze mich auf die schattige Terrasse zum kleinen Mittagssnack.




Raus aus Nizza …




… nach Tourrette-Levels …




… wo ich mir einen Schleicher einfange … gut das ich gestern noch einen Ersatzschlauch gekauft habe




In Levels reist plötzlich die dichte Wolkendecke auf … habe nichts dagegen




Der Vésubie hat ein …




… schönes Tal …




… durch die stattlichen Berge gegraben




Ich bewege mich oberhalb davon …




… auf der wunderschön …




… angelegten Straße




Vor Durans schlage ich einen Haken …




… und kann auf den vorher gefahrenen Weg zurückblicken




Plateau …




… mit Aussicht




In Saint-Jean bin ich im Tal …




… und flogen der Hauptstraße




Kleines Mittagsessen


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*25.06.17, 14:45 Uhr: Roquebillière*
In Lantosque will ich noch nicht aufhören. Könnte jetzt über einen  800hm-Anstieg und dann einen Trail nach Roquebillière fahren oder schnell über die Straße. Die Auffahrt an Südhang in praller Sonne schreckt mich aber ab, also nehme ich die Straße. In Roquebilliere gibt's nochmal eine Erfrischung.




Lantosque ist genauso…




… ein Dörfchen wie Roquebillière


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*25.06.17, 16:45 Uhr: Saint-Martin-Vésubie*
Wollte immer noch nicht aufhören, also bin ich noch weiter nach Saint-Martin-Vésubie. Waren nochmal 350hm, die ich jetzt gemerkt habe.
Ich checke in der Herberge Le Bonne Auberge ein. Wieder nur zwei Sterne, meine Ansprüche sinken. Schaut von außen schön aus, ist von innen aber nur 2 Sterne wert.




Alles schön angeschrieben, die Entfernung und die aktuelle Höhe




Saint-Martin-Vésubie macht einen schöneren Eindruck


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*25.06.17, 21:00 Uhr: Saint-Martin-Vésubie*
Crazy: Durch den Ort fließt ein kleiner kanalisierter Bach. Gefällt mir, aber warum? War der früher für die Abwasser?
Beim Abendessen stören heute die Unmengen von Fliegen.
Thema Fliegen: Eigentlich habe ich auf der Tour noch keine Fliege gesehen. War's denen zu heiß? Dann, aber nur dann, unterstütze ich mal Trumph beim Thema Kyoto Protokoll.




Nettes erfrischendes Rinnsal …




… durch den Ort


----------



## Trekiger (2. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Der Weg war interessanter als ich dachte. Vor allem solche Berge hätte ich nicht erwartet. Die Landschaft hat mich positiv überrascht. Bei der Besiedelung ist das anders. Der Kontrast von Nizza zum Hinterland ist schon extrem. Dort die laute grelle moderne übervolle City und hier dagegen die dünn besiedelte Gegend mit den minimalistischen eher unterentwickelten Dörfchen. Etwas mehr Zivilisation wäre schon schön. Nach den Berichten konnte ich schon damit rechnen, aber überrascht bin ich trotzdem.

Nizza - Tourrette-Levens - Levens - Duranus - Lantosque - Roquebillière - Saint-Martin-Vésubie
61km, 1394hm↑, 462hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> *25.06.17, 21:00 Uhr: Saint-Martin-Vésubie*
> Crazy: Durch den Ort fließt ein kleiner kanalisierter Bach. Gefällt mir, aber warum? War der früher für die Abwasser?
> Beim Abendessen stören heute die Unmengen von Fliegen.
> Thema Fliegen: Eigentlich habe ich auf der Tour noch keine Fliege gesehen. War's denen zu heiß? Dann, aber nur dann, unterstütze ich mal Trumph beim Thema Kyoto Protokoll.
> ...


Im Mittelalter haben die Leute ihre nachttöpfe aus dem Fenster geleert , deswegen die Rinne damit die "Abwässer" abfließen konnten [emoji38]


----------



## mauntnmad (2. Januar 2018)

Wird bald Asphalt verlassen, die ital. Grenze touchiert, Höhe gewonnen, Staub gefressen, Radl getragen etc. etc.? Spannung steigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (2. Januar 2018)

Hab' mal die eine oder andere Frage: Hast Du Dir die Hotels, Orte, Essen, Trinken etc. pp. merken können oder damals fleissig mitgeschrieben (was ich vermute)? Mit welcher Kamera sind die Fotos entstanden? Und: nachdem Du irgendwann wieder daheim warst, warst Du doch fit wie nix, oder? Was ist von der Form heute übrig geblieben?


----------



## rfgs (3. Januar 2018)

@Trekiger 
Ich find deinen Reisebericht echt guad !
Weilst immer so schön deine Mahlzeiten ablichtest, wie hältst du das ohne Fleisch, Gemüse und Obst aus?


----------



## bMerry (3. Januar 2018)

rfgs schrieb:


> @Trekiger
> Ich find deinen Reisebericht echt guad !
> Weilst immer so schön deine Mahlzeiten ablichtest, wie hältst du das ohne Fleisch, Gemüse und Obst aus?


.... die Beläge der Pizzen wechseln sich ab = Vielfalt. (Wir kennen ja nicht die anderen Mahlzeiten des Tages)

Jedenfalls ein lockerer Trip, klasse! Schreib weiter so, macht Spaß und thnx for sharing.

Ride on, bMerry


----------



## cschaeff (3. Januar 2018)

rfgs schrieb:


> @Trekiger
> Weilst immer so schön deine Mahlzeiten ablichtest, wie hältst du das ohne Fleisch, Gemüse und Obst aus?


War da nicht was mit 20 Salamischeiben auf der Pizza und rohem Fleisch mit Tabasco


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2018)

.... und Panini mit Schinken  

Vielleicht sollte man doch einfach mal losfahren  
ein   für die schönen Bilder.


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Hab' mal die eine oder andere Frage: Hast Du Dir die Hotels, Orte, Essen, Trinken etc. pp. merken können oder damals fleissig mitgeschrieben (was ich vermute)? Mit welcher Kamera sind die Fotos entstanden? Und: nachdem Du irgendwann wieder daheim warst, warst Du doch fit wie nix, oder? Was ist von der Form heute übrig geblieben?


Hab mir alles aufgeschrieben und fotografiert.
Kamera ist Panasonic DMC-TZ41
Am Ende war ich schon fit, geblieben ist aber nach einem faulen Herbst nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

@rfgs @bMerry @cschaeff
Mein Essen war schon abwechslungsreicher als nur Pizza. Z.B. an diesem Tag




Vorspeise




Hauptspeise




Nachspeise


----------



## Werratte (3. Januar 2018)

...guad dass i grod g'essn hob!


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

*26.06.17, 9:00 Uhr: Saint-Martin-Vésubie*
Heute gibt's die ersten Trails. Schau mehr mal ob ich's noch einigermaßen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

*26.06.17, 12:00 Uhr: Saint-Sauveur-sur-Tinée*
Die Auffahrt nach La Colmiane geht ganz gut. Dort steht der erste Trail auf dem Programm. Allerdings erwische ich gleich den falschen und fahre dann weiter auf der Straße bis La Bolline. Dann folge ich Struntzis Trail. Erst ganz nett bis zur Kirche, dann ein wildes Stück durch den Wald. Darauf folgt ein ungepflegter, teils zugewachsener Wanderweg mit Dornengestrüpp an der Seite, der zwischen halbverlassenen Häusern hindurchführt. Erwarte immer einen Hund, wenn ich um die Ecke biege.
Irgendwann nehme ich den Ausstieg zur Straße und keine 100m weiter kommt mir auch schon ein wolfsähnlicher Hund entgegen, der allerdings genauso erschreckt ist wie ich. Ich entscheide mich gegen den Trail und fahre auf der Straße das Stück bis ins Tal.
Nun will ich hier eigentlich zurück auf den Track und rauf nach Ilonse und von dort den Trail runter nach Saint-Sauveur-Sur-Tinée. Aber bis ich mich versehe bin ich schon dort, da ich ab der letzten Abzweigung falsch gefahren bin. Wahrscheinlich haben mich die faszinierenden rotbraunen Felsen so abgelenkt. Egal, zurück fahre ich nicht mehr. Jetzt brauche ich ein Mittagessen … es wird ein italienischer Salat.






Mein Domizil




Saint-Martin-Vésubie …




… während der Auffahrt …




… nach La Colmiane




Nicht schön hier … nur ein paar Hotelbunker




Mein kurzer erster Trail …




… dann nehmen ich erst die Straße …




… nach La Bolline




Später vertilge ich ein Stück Trail vor …




… und nach der zugewachsenen und verfallenen Kapelle …




… bevor ich wieder auf die Straße wechsle




Bevor ich im Tal bin …




… gibt es noch schöne Tiefblicke




Die Berge am Wegesrand …




… werden immer roter


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

*26.06.17, 18:00 Uhr: Beuil*
Nach der Stärkung steht der zweite Anstieg des Tages an. 850hm nach Rubicon und wenn da nichts gibt dann nochmal 350hm mehr zum Col de la Couillole. Habe Respekt davor, da es schon wieder 35°C hat. Doch es läuft ganz gut. Später bewölkt es etwas und als ich aus einem Tunnel heraus komme regnet es leicht. Ich fahre weiter, doch der Regen wird stärker und ich halte unter einem schützenden Baum an. Ich ziehe mir die Windjacke an. Doch der Regen wird zur Sintflut und Hagelkörner mischen sich unter die Regentropfen. Der Baum hält auch nichts mehr ab. Also rolle ich letztendlich zurück zum letzten Tunnel, wo ich mich unterstellen kann.
Über die durchnässte Windjacke ziehe ich mir die Regenjacke und hoffe auf ein baldiges Ende. Doch das ist nicht abzusehen. Mir ist saukalt und ich spiele mit den Gedanken wieder ins Tal zu Rollen, als es endlich aufhellt und zu regnen aufhört.
Die ersten 200hm Uphill sind zum Warmwerden. Dann ziehe ich meine Jacke aus und ab da bin ich von einer Fliegenhorde umringt … ekelhaft. In Rubicon gibt es kein Zimmer für mich, also nochmal 350hm hinauf. Meine treuen Begleiter hofieren mich bis zum Pass, was extrem lästig ist. Ich glaube es sind jetzt 100 Fliegen. Am Pass endlich kann ich Ihnen den Stinkefinger zeigen und davon sausen.
Beuil ist gleich erreicht und ich niste mich im Hotel La Belle Étoile ein. Der Wirt ist Brite, das hört man deutlich, und erleichtert die Kommunikation erheblich. Ich wähle das Zimmer mit der Badewanne, zwar klein, aber doch gut zum Aufwärmen.




Die roten Felsen begleiten mich …




… auf dem zweiten Uphill




Noch 8 km bis Roubion




Vor dem Regen …




… und nach dem Regen … im Tunnel mittig im Bild habe ich den Regenguss abgewartet




I’m not amused




Das Bergdorf Roubion ist schön gelegen …




… und hat eine schöne Aussicht, aber keine Herberge




Reste des Hagels am Straßenrand … gut dass mich das Unwetter hier nicht erwischt hat




Das Col de La Couillolle verlasse ich schnellstmöglich …




… hinunter ins nächste Tal


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

*26.06.17, 19:30 Uhr: Beuil*
Das Abendessen ist auch gut und der Wirt spendiert mir nach einer netten Unterhaltung noch den ersten Genepie der Tour … wieder was gutes Neues … und nicht mein letzter.


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
War nicht der beste Biketag. Die zweite Auffahrt mit Unwetter und Fliegen war schon der Horror. Aber bisher hatte ich ja nur schönes Wetter.

Saint-Martin-Vésubie - Saint-Dalmas- La Bolline - Saint-Sauveur-sur-Tinée - Roubion - Beuil
53km, 1917hm↑, 1447hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## cschaeff (3. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> *26.06.17, 19:30 Uhr: Beuil*
> Das Abendessen ist auch gut und der Wirt spendiert mir nach einer netten Unterhaltung noch den ersten Genepie der Tour … wieder was gutes Neues … und nicht mein letzter.


Was ist ein Genepie?

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie kommst du sprachlich klar? Die Franzosen sind ja nicht gerade bekannt für außergewöhnliche Fremdsprachenkenntnisse


----------



## StephanHo (3. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Was ist ein Genepie?


Und die Google Kenntnisse?
http://www.igfd.org/?q=Genepie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (3. Januar 2018)

StephanHo schrieb:


> Und die Google Kenntnisse?
> http://www.igfd.org/?q=Genepie


Ich weiß doch längst, dass es sich um einen Kräuterschnaps handelt. Ich möchte, das Trekiger davon schwärmt und seinen unvergleichlichen Geschmack rühmt 
Im übrigen wird ein Erlebnisbericht nicht dadurch bereichert, dass alle bloß still mitlesen und googeln, wenn sie Fragen haben


----------



## HaegarHH (3. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ja, wir 67er haben es schon drauf  


cschaeff schrieb:


> Im übrigen wird ein Erlebnisbericht nicht dadurch bereichert, dass alle bloß still mitlesen und googeln, wenn sie Fragen haben


In diesem Sinne … here we go.

Ich hoffe, ich finde bei Gelegenheit dann endlich auch mal Zeit, einen Bericht zu MEINER 50-er Tour zu schreiben  Bis dahin lese ich gerne mit, auch wenn ich es tlw. doch schade finde, dass Du bisher so viel auf Straße unterwegs warst. Selbst mit meinen bescheidenen Fähigkeiten hatte ich zwischen St. Martin Vesubie und Nizza doch einiges nicht asphaltiertes unter den Reifen.

Btw. ich mag eigentlich Pizza, aber ich habe in meiner Tour im Bereich F-CH-I-F-…I-F so viel Pizza gegessen, wie kaum was anderes , wobei ich unterm Strich feststellen muss, dass die in F bei mir deutlich besser als in I war. Da habe ich mich dann schon auf die Abwechslung gefreut. In Nizza hatte ich wirklich Glück, recht nahe am Bhf. vom Hotel 2x um die Ecke und ein sehr nettes, kleines franz. Restaurant gefunden mit Menu <20,- Euro. Gebe aber zu, so etwas muss man tlw. schon suchen, vor lauter Touristenangeboten. 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie kommst du sprachlich klar? Die Franzosen sind ja nicht gerade bekannt für außergewöhnliche Fremdsprachenkenntnisse


Also ich hatte es mir deutlich schlimmer vorgestellt, als es war. Gut, ich habe min. Basiskenntnisse, zumindest was Speisekarte, Camping etc. angeht, aber spätestens bei Zahlen setzt es dann aus  Tlw. war es lustig bzw. schon fast ein wenig traurig, auf fast allen Wanderrouten (z. B. TMB) wurde ich regelmäßig auf Französisch angesprochen, ich dann brav mein "ich spreche kein Französisch" auf Französisch aufgesagt und dann … dann wurde es erstmal langsamer wiederholt, ich wieder, und dann wurde es s e h r  l a n g s a m und viel LAUTER wiederholt  Den Unterschied zwischen "ich spreche kein Französisch" und "ich bin schwerhörig" habe ich leider nicht vermittelt bekommen. Größenteils hat es dann aber geklappt, tlw. weil nachdem MEIN Bemühen erkannt wurde, doch deutlich mehr Englisch / Deutsch / Kauderwelsch vorhanden war, oder jemand gefunden wurde. 

Hätte man mich vorher gefragt, ob ich mich bzgl. Sprache mehr vor Italien oder Frankreich sorgen würde, hätte ich Frankreich gesagt, hätte man mich gefragt, was mir wohl besser gefallen würde, so hätte ich Italien gesagt. Unterm Strich und nach knapp 1000 km muss ich sagen, … Frankreich und gerne wieder Frankreich  und in Italien gab es sprachlich mehr Probleme 




cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch längst, dass es sich um einen Kräuterschnaps handelt. Ich möchte, das Trekiger davon schwärmt und seinen unvergleichlichen Geschmack rühmt


Also ich liebe Genepi  … mit jedem Glas umso mehr  wobei es da doch eine recht deutliche Spannbreite gibt, zwischen eher irgendwas wie Grappa bevorzugt in alten Plastikflaschen mitgebracht und dann ganz ungeniert unter den Anwesenden verteilt, tlw. eher schon sehr süß und in Richtung Likör gehend. 

Und um nun noch den Bogen Richtung @Trekiger zurück zu finden, bei mir war es im August auch noch unglaublich heiss … und ich habe für mich in Frankreich zwei Getränke komplett neu entdeckt  … Abends statt des Pastis vor dem Essen, um anzukommen und den Leuten zu zu schauen usw. bin ich dann auf den Get27 umgestiegen und tagsüber dann irgendwann die Kindervariante genommen als Minzsirup. Das tolle, da wurde i. d. R. irgendwas zwischen 1,- und 1,80 für den Sirup berechnet, kaltes Wasser (all you can drink) und Eis gab es dann gratis dazu. Der unverschämtestes Preis auf der ganzen Tour war Abends an Ferragosta in St. Martin Vesubie auf dem Platz in der Sportbar, für einen G27 für fast 6,- Euro


----------



## Promontorium (3. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Hab mir alles aufgeschrieben und fotografiert.
> Kamera ist Panasonic DMC-TZ41
> Am Ende war ich schon fit, geblieben ist aber nach einem faulen Herbst nicht mehr viel.


Schade, aber der Körper erinnert sich schnell wieder. Der nächste Sommer kommt ...bestimmt!


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch längst, dass es sich um einen Kräuterschnaps handelt. Ich möchte, das Trekiger davon schwärmt und seinen unvergleichlichen Geschmack rühmt


Schmeckt wirklich lecker. Kann man den auch in D bekommen?



cschaeff schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie kommst du sprachlich klar? Die Franzosen sind ja nicht gerade bekannt für außergewöhnliche Fremdsprachenkenntnisse


War schon ein Problem, da ich kein Französisch kann und manchmal mein Gegenüber kein Englisch. Trotzdem haben wir uns immer verständgen können, denn wenn man in ein Hotel geht, dann wissen die Leute ja was man will. Hat irgendwie immer geklappt.



HaegarHH schrieb:


> Selbst mit meinen bescheidenen Fähigkeiten hatte ich zwischen St. Martin Vesubie und Nizza doch einiges nicht asphaltiertes unter den Reifen.


Du warst bergab unterwegs, ich bergauf. Ich habe auch wenig Infos zu der Gegend ausser Stuntzis Tour gefunden. Hast du mehr?


HaegarHH schrieb:


> Frankreich und gerne wieder Frankreich  und in Italien gab es sprachlich mehr Probleme


Ist bei mir andersrum


HaegarHH schrieb:


> Get27


Den habe ich nicht kennengelernt.


HaegarHH schrieb:


> inen Bericht zu MEINER 50-er Tour zu schreiben


Na freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

*27.06.17, 9:00 Uhr: Beuil*
Das Frühstück ist auch gut. Eine Empfehlung das Hotel.
Als ich am Hinterreifen noch etwas Luft nachpumpen will, reist das Ventil ab. Also noch den Schlauch wechseln.


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

*27.06.17, 16:00 Uhr: Guillaumes*
Zuerst geht es auf der Straße rauf nach Valberg. Dort sehe ich einen Bikeshop und hole mir wieder einen Ersatzschlauch. Fahre ungern ohne einen Schlauch im Gepäck.
Dann gibt's Schotter bergauf bis der Weg zum Pfad wird. Weiter bergauf muss ich nun etwas schieben, die kurzen Stücke bergab kann ich fahren. Der letzte Anstieg ist nochmal steil, aber dann bin ich oben.

Ich erwarte nun eine flowige Abfahrt, aber weit gefehlt. Immer wieder gibt's kurze fahrbare Abschnitte, aber viel zu oft schiebe ich auch mein Rad. Die Gegend ist spektakulär. Ich fahre über burgunderfarbiges Gestein, das an manchen Stellen zu roter Sand zerbröselt ist. Nicht immer leicht zu fahren, da der Untergrund dadurch rutschig ist. Auch ein Weg ist nicht immer zu erkennen. Oft schiebe ich zurück auf die rote Linie am Garmin. Insgesamt bin ich zu oft neben den Rad als drauf. Es sind auch zu viele Gegenanstiege, die ich mein Bike raufwuchten muss. Irgendwann rutsche ich noch weg und verdrehe mir mein schon vorgeschädigten Knie. Also entscheide ich mich an einer Hütte für einen Weg statt des Trails. Hundert Meter hochschieben und dann einen Schotterweg runterbrezeln. Bald treffe ich meinen Track wieder und fahre ihn noch 1km entlang … aber in die falsche Richtung, bevor ich es merke. Also wieder zurück und die Abzweigung suchen. Ich bin nicht glücklich als ich sehe, dass es ein weiterer Trail ist. Hilft nichts. Wieder viel Gestottere, mir reicht's schon, bin genervt. Stuntzi sagte was von S1-Flowtrail. Das hier ist ganz was anderes.
Inklusive zweiter Anstiegs und viel Gegehe verabschiede ich mich endlich vom roten Fels. Wunderschön hier, aber dafür habe ich  schon lange keinen Blick mehr. Auf 1500hm wird der Weg endlich auch für mich fahrbar und ich kann die restlichen 400hm auf dem Bike verbringen.

Im Tal bin ich zurück auf der Straße, mein Mund klebt inzwischen, da die 2,5l Wasser zu wenig waren. An ersten Brunnen kühle ich mich kurz ab, bevor ich in einer Bar meinen Durst stille.




Erst auf Asphalt …




… hoch nach Valberg …




… dann weiter auf Schotter …




… begleitet von vielen Schmetterlingen …




… zu drei Felssäulen …




… am Lac de Anguillers




Der Weg wird schmaler …




… zum kleinen Aussichtsplateau …




… schon schön hier …




… oder?




Zieht sich länger als gedacht …




… aber viel Berg ist nicht mehr vor mir …




… und der Trail durch ein gelbes Blumenmeer …




… macht Spaß




Am Scheitelpunkt der Tour …




… blicke ich zurück …




… und freue mich auf den bevorstehenden Downhill




Erst wird nur die Spur rot …




… dann der ganze Berg




Ich cruise …




… durch die farbenprächtige …




… Landschaft …




… inklusive kleiner Dünen




Poserbild, daß leider durch das HDR meiner Kamera misslungen ist … siehe rechter Arm




Durch die Gegenanstiege …




… kommt kein Flow auf …




… auch bergab bin ich manchmal überfordert




Nach einem kurzem Stück auf der Straße …




… biegt mein Track wieder auf einen Trail ab, der anfangs leicht ist …




… aber nur kurz




Da drüben …




… wird es dann leichter …




… und ich kann …




… wieder mehr fahren




Endlich zurück in der Zivilisation


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

*27.06.17, 17:00 Uhr: Guillaumes*
Dann suche ich ein Hotel, aber nur eins von vier hat offen und hat auch nur Appartements.


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

*27.06.17, 21:00 Uhr: Guillaumes*
Nach dem Waschen gehe ich in den Ort, nur um festzustellen, das bis auf die Snack-Bar alles zu hat. Und die hat gar nichts zu essen und schließt auch gleich. Schnell noch zwei kleine Frustbiere und zwei fürs Appartement. Also muss ich heute Abend hungern.

Guillaumes ist ein Paradeexemplar für die Nester hier. Seit 50 km angeschrieben und absolut nichts los.

Kann mir dann wenigsten noch den Finaleinzug der deutschen U21 anschauen … Elfmeterschießen gegen England … a gmade Wiesn.
Mein Knie schmerzt, hoffentlich zickt es morgen nicht rum. Das ist jetzt mein größtes Problem.


----------



## Trekiger (3. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Faszinierende Gegend mit dem roten brösligen Felsen. Der Downhill war aber nicht nach meinem Geschmack. Oft zu schwer für mich und der rote Sand machte die Sache nicht einfacher. Mehr als einmal ist mir das Hinterrad weggerutscht. Dazu kamen noch einige nicht fahrbare Gegenabstiege. Ich mag‘s leichter. War trotzdem ein Erlebnis.

Beuil - Valberg - Baisse de Barrot - Guillaumes
38km, 1108hm↑, 1848hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Januar 2018)

Klasse Bilder in den letzten Postings. Lese hier auch gerne mit, unabhängig von der Asphaltquote. Schön geschrieben und viele Eindrücke von deiner Tour, den Städten, Dörfern und der Landschaft, in welcher du unterwegs warst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (3. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Schmeckt wirklich lecker. Kann man den auch in D bekommen?


Kann ich (noch) nicht beantworten, ich musste / habe von unterwegs Klamotten nach hause geschickt und die Gelegenheit gleich genutzt und div. Souvenirs in den Karton gepackt  von den insgesamt drei verschiedenen Flaschen Genepi gibt es noch ca. 2 



Trekiger schrieb:


> Du warst bergab unterwegs, ich bergauf. Ich habe auch wenig Infos zu der Gegend ausser Stuntzis Tour gefunden. Hast du mehr?


Also klar, Route umdrehen ist immer schwer und wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich leider(!) im Vorfeld meiner Tour zu wenig selbst geplant und zuviel MYOG-Krempel gemacht  Ich hatte mich da an Achim Zahn West-Alpen (der hat da einiges in dem Bereich drin) und die Tourbeschreibung u. a. von @lutz_  gehalten, tlw. leider mit dem weiter unten beschriebenen Problemen. 

Danach war ich dann im September noch eine Woche in Breil-sur-Roya Urlaub machen, habe u. a. vttour genutzt, mir passende Karten der Gegend besorgt und wusste die und die weitere Infos auch besser zu deuten, sprich gerade Seealpen ist hartes Terrain, für mich als "Trails" wohl (noch?) zu hart. Andererseits gibt es da unten halt auch viele Schotterstraßen, Militärpisten, ... die fahrbarer sind (und wohl für die ganzen harten Jungs hier viel zu langweilig)




Trekiger schrieb:


> Ich erwarte nun eine flowige Abfahrt, aber weit gefehlt._ [SNIP] _Wieder viel Gestottere, mir reicht's schon, bin genervt. Stuntzi sagte was von S1-Flowtrail. Das hier ist ganz was anderes. _ [SNIP]  _Wunderschön hier, aber dafür habe ich  schon lange keinen Blick mehr. Auf 1500hm wird der Weg endlich auch für mich fahrbar und ich kann die restlichen 400hm auf dem Bike verbringen. _ [SNIP] _… auch bergab bin ich manchmal überfordert


Auch wenn das jetzt doof klingt  … aber ich freue mich, dass ich nicht alleine damit bin  Ich hatte ja noch das komplette Bikepacking-Set am Rad dabei und habe zuerst an viel zu vielen Stellen dann auch runter geschoben, oder tlw. eher versucht, das Rad irgendwie bei mir zu halten und nicht tief unter mir im Bach suchen zu müssen  Probleme neben dem ganzen Gepäck war, dass ich mich einfach auf "Auf Schotterstraßen über die Westalpen" eingestellt hatte, mich durch div. Kurse im Harz  dafür gut vorbereitet gehalten hatte und dann die alpine Wirklichkeit (mir durchaus vom Wandern bekannt!) eine ganz andere war.  Mir ist bewusst, dass stuntzi, scylla, … um Klassen besser fahren als ich, leider wusste ich nicht, wie weit mich die Tracks, denen ich zuerst blind vertraut habe, in deren "Terrain" bringen würden. 


So und nun freue ich mich jetzt erstmal, bei Dir weiter mit zu lesen


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt doof klingt  … aber ich freue mich, dass ich nicht alleine damit bin


Schon klar ... geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid



HaegarHH schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja noch das komplette Bikepacking-Set am Rad dabei


Ganz klar. Mit Zelt in dieser Gegend ist definitiv besser, da man immer irgendwo übernachten kann und nicht aauf Unterkünfte angewiesen ist.


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*28.06.17, 9:00 Uhr: Guillaumes*
Zuerst hole ich mir im Supermarkt noch mein Frühstück … Wasser und ein Croissant und eine Apfeltasche.




Meine Abfahrt verzögert sich … ich muß die Schafe noch vorbei lassen


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*28.06.17, 10:15 Uhr: Saint-Martin-d’Entraunes*
Ich starte die Fahrt auf der leicht ansteigenden Straße und belaste mein Knie etwas … scheint zu gehen. Zieht etwas in der Wade, aber das kann ich ignorieren.
Ein zweites Frühstück gibt es nach 10 km mit Kaffee und Kuchen, der aber so schlecht ist, dass ich ihn nach einem Bissen stehen lasse.




Die ersten Kilometer


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*28.06.17, 14:00 Uhr: Auberge des Aiguilles, 1615hm*
Nach der Hälfte des Anstiegs kommt das Gasthaus gerade recht. Meine Performance und das Wetter sind gerade zweifelhaft. Ein kleines Päuschen kann da nicht schaden.
Der Wirt warnt mich vor dem Unwetter, das über den Berg zieht. Ich soll 1 bis 2 Stunden warten. Mach ich, und wenn es ganz blöde läuft, dann übernachte ich hier eben.
Später bestelle ich mir noch was zu essen, denn es hagelt gerade, kann also noch dauern. Nochmal später frage ich nach einem Zimmer, da es immer wieder regnet. Leider kann ich nicht bleiben, da heute das Wasser für Reparaturen abgedreht wird. Also muss ich heute noch über MEINEN Pass … Col des CHAMPS.
Will gar nicht aufhören zu regnen, Drecks-Wetter.




Noch ist das Wetter schön …




… auf dem Weg zum Auberge des Aiguilles …




… wo sich das aber ändert


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*28.06.17, 17:00 Uhr: Villars-Colmars*
Kurz vor 3 Uhr reißt es auf … ich versuche mein Glück. Die ersten 300hm bleibe ich trocken, dann fängt es zu regnen und zu hageln an. Ich ziehe unter einem Baum meine Regenjacke an und habe Glück, dass kurz später eine Hütte am Wegesrand steht … ich stelle mich unter und warte den kurzen Guss ab.
Doch auf dem restlichen Uphill erwischt es mich doch noch. Oben am Col ist es grausig, es regnet und der Wind pfeift mir kalt ins Gesicht. Hilft nichts ich muss runter, aber Spaß ist was anderes. Dann kommt mir auch noch ein französisches Auto entgegen die mich bejubeln … eigentlich sollten sie mich einpacken und ins Tal fahren.
Ich lasse es langsam angehen, damit ich nicht zu stark auskühle und außerdem sehe ich nicht allzu viel.
Ich fühle noch alle Extremitäten als ich in Colmars ankomme. Doch das einzige Hotel ist voll. Einen Ort weiter in Villars-Colmars finde ich das Le Martagon. Ich werde noch gefragt, ob ich das Zimmer vorher sehen will. Absolut Nein, so schlimm kann es gar nicht sein, daß ich es nicht nehme. Und das Zimmer passt.




Ich nütze eine Regenpause und fahre los doch schon bald holt mich das Unwetter ein




Schaut ja gar nicht so schlimm aus … da komme ich her …




… ich muß da hinein


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*28.06.17, 19:30 Uhr: Villars-Colmars*
Schön dass das Hotel auch ein Restaurant hat, dann brauche ich heute nicht mehr raus gehen. Noch dazu ist es hervorragend. Ich esse ein sehr leckeres Pfeffersteak und das Trinken passt auch. Sehr gute Wahl das Le Martagon … wobei ich gar keine Wahl hatte, da es hier das einzige Hotel ist.




Schnackofatz


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Alles gut, Knie hält. Dass es mich mal abregnen wird auf der Tour musste ich ja fast annehmen. Und dann als Ende dieses bescheidenen Tags dann ein Hotel im Nirgendwo, daß voll überzeugt. Es gibt immer wieder Überraschungen.

Guillaumes - Saint-Martin-d’Entraunes - Auberge des Aiguilles - Col des Champs - Colmars - Villars-Colmars
43km, 1435hm↑, 1028hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*29.06.17, 10:30 Uhr: Villars-Colmars*
Will heute nicht viel machen, denn die Wetteraussichten sind trübe. Da lasse ich es mal ruhig angehen.
Hätte noch Tracks für mehr Provence, aber bisher hat mich das hier nicht überzeugt. Und diese halbausgestorbenen Minidörfer nerven. Also fahre ich nur nach Alllos und hoffe auf besseres Wetter und das dort etwas mehr Tourismus ist.
Frühstück ist auch gut, das Hotel ist eine Empfehlung.




Schaut nicht nach viel aus, war aber jeden Cent wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*29.06.17, 13:00 Uhr: Allos*
In Allos bin ich schnell. Ich suche mir ein Hotel. Hätte gerne ein Zimmer mit Balkon, aber daraus wird nichts. Checke im Hotel Pascal ein.
Dann schau ich mir meine pfeifenden Hinterradbremsen an und stelle nicht überrascht fest, daß ich bereits auf Eisen gebremst habe. Ich baue die alten aus und versuche die neuen rein zu bekommen, was ich nicht schaffe. Gottseidank hilft mir der lokale Sportshop. Er bekommt die Bremsbacken so weit auseinander, die ich die neuen hinein passen. Merci.




Gut das mein Bike neuer ist




Heute nur ein kurzer Weg …




… nach Allos


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*29.06.17, 19:30 Uhr: Allos*
Heute habe ich Halbpension. Da die Chefin kein Englisch kann habe ich keine Ahnung was ich bekomme … spannend.
Das Essen passt zum Zimmer … alles sehr durchschnittlich.


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Fast ein Ruhetag

Villars-Colmars - Colmars - Allos
12km, 306hm↑, 104hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Deleted 87379 (4. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> *29.06.17, 10:30 Uhr: Villars-Colmars*
> ... Und diese halbausgestorbenen Minidörfer nerven. Also fahre ich nur nach Alllos und hoffe auf besseres Wetter und das dort etwas mehr Tourismus ist...



das kann ich verstehen, dass einsame Dörfer langweilig sind, wenn man das pure Leben gewohnt ist


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*30.06.17, 8:30 Uhr: Allos*
In den nächsten zwei Tagen soll es nicht wirklich besser werden, trockener aber nicht wärmer. Also mache ich jetzt wieder mal Strecke. Erst mal über den Col de Allos und hinab nach Barcelonnette. Dann schau mer mal wie es dort ist.
Wollte ja eigentlich im Rifugio übernachten und den Flowtrail nach Allos fahren. Aber bei dem Wetter fehlt mir die Lust dazu und nach zwei Tagen Regen werden die Pfade auch matschig sein. Das lass ich lieber sein.


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*30.06.17, 11:15 Uhr: Rifugio Allos*
Habe die 800hm inklusive Foto- und Umziehpausen in gut 2h geschafft. Okay für mich. Zum Aufwärmen gibt's einen Cappo im Rifugio.




Bin hier eindeutig im Schafland …




… inklusive deren Hinterlassenschaften




In Allos …




… beginnt die Auffahrt …




… auf der kurvenreichen …




… Straße …




… zum Col de Allos




Der Weg ist vorgegeben …




… doch davor gibt‘s einen Cappo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*30.06.17, 12:40 Uhr: Barcelonnette*
Im Rifugio Allos ziehe ich mir noch alles möglich an … Überschuhe, Beinlinge, Wind- und Regenjacke, ein Buff für Kopf und ein anderes für den Hals und lange Handschuhe. Als ich rausgehe hat es 15°C … doch zu viel angezogen? Doch auf der Abfahrt waren es dann stellenweise nur 5°C … ich habe geschlottert ohne Ende.
Zusätzlich haben meine neuen Hinterradbremsklötze gepfiffen, was mich nicht sonderlich beruhigt hat. Haben aber gut gehalten. Nach der Abfahrt brauche ich erst eine Aufwärmpause in einem Café.




Gut eingepackt …




… stürze ich mich …




… in die Abffahrt




… auf der schmalen Straße


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*30.06.17, 15:00 Uhr: Saint-Paul-sur-Ubaye*
Hätte mir vorstellen können in Saint-Paul-sur-Ubaye zu nächtigen, aber das ist wieder so ein gottverlassenes Nest. Schnell noch Wasser und Cola für den letzten Anstieg. Habe außer dem mickrigen Frühstück noch nichts gegessen, also werfe ich mir noch ein Powerbar-Gel ein.




Die Tour de France fährt hier nach mir durch.
Die Etappe habe ich mir dann im Fernsehen angeschaut und der Reporter meinte, daß die Gegend um Barcelonnette unterentwickelt ist. Und im Gebiet weiter südlich ist noch weniger los.




Schönes …




… weites Tal




Bei mir waren es schon ein paar Kilometer mehr




Bald wird das Tal wieder schmaler


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*30.06.17, 17:30 Uhr: Les Claux*
Die 700hm waren nochmal hart. Im oberen Teil dann auch mit zweistelligen Prozentzahlen. Dazu war es 10°C kalt, wenn eine Wolke aufgezogen ist, und gleich 20°C, wenn die Sonne durchgekommen ist. Und das immer abwechselnd. Doch mit ein paar Päuschen habe ich den Anstieg dann doch gemeistert, obwohl ich dauernd an einen Krampf denken musste, wenn ich nicht gerade einen schlechten 90er-Jahre-Song auf dem Lippen hatte … komisch was der Kopf so macht, wenn man auf Durchzug schaltet.
Ein paar Fotos am Col de Vars und eine kurze Abfahrt weiter bin ich in Les Claux. Die meisten Hotels haben zu. Das Hotel Ecureuil nicht, schau ganz nett aus. Ein Zimmer ist frei, dann bleibe ich hier.
Die Mini-Badewanne wird gleich zum Aufwärmen mit heißem Wasser eingelassen. Und schon bin ich wieder wie fast neu.




Gerade voraus ist das Col




Die Gegend ist schon schön …




… aber von Schafen habe ich jetzt genug




Geschafft …




… bin am Col de Vars




Noch ein paar Meter bergab, dann suche ich mir im nächsten Skidorf ein Zimmer


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*30.06.17, 21:00 Uhr: Les Claux*
Abendessen passt auch. Das Hotel kann ich auch empfehlen.




Das gute lokale Abendessen schmeckt nach Flammkuchen …




… und ein gutes französisches Bier gibt’s als Betthupferl


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Wollte heute nur vorwärts kommen. Das ist mir gelungen. Waren zwar wieder nur Straßenkilometer, aber die Gegend gefällt mir schon.

Allos - Col des Allos - Barcelonnette - Jausiers - Saint-Paul-sur-Ubaye - Col de Vars - Les Claux
70km, 1940hm↑, 1740hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

Dizzzy schrieb:


> das kann ich verstehen, dass einsame Dörfer langweilig sind, wenn man das pure Leben gewohnt ist


Ich brauche keine Trubel, nur etwas Zivilisation.


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (4. Januar 2018)

Bei den vielen Schafherden hast du keine Bekanntschaft mit den Hütehunden gemacht? Übrigens schöner Bericht, ich lese gespannt mit...


----------



## Trekiger (4. Januar 2018)

Eva_Renchtal schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Schafherden hast du keine Bekanntschaft mit den Hütehunden gemacht?


Ich habe nur das Gebell der Hunde gehört aber keine gesehen.


----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*01.07.17, 9:30 Uhr: Les Caux*
Heute lasse ich es ruhiger angehen und hoffe, damit auf ein paar Grad mehr auf der Abfahrt. Ursprünglich wollte ich über den Col de la Vallee-Etroite, aber 2500hm ist mir bei der Wetterlage zu hoch. Habe gestern umgeplant und fahre dafür lieber zwei Straßenpässe.


----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*01.07.17, 12:45 Uhr: Briançon*
Nach dem Frühstück verlasse ich das Hotel in voller Montur und stürze mich ins Tal. Muss auch noch ein paar Meter bergauf treten und danach ist mir warm. Bis ins Tal nerven mich nur meine pfeifenden Bremsen … muss ich mir mal in einem Bikeshop anschauen lassen.
Unten auf 900hm folge ich 10km der Hauptstraße, bevor ich auf eine Nebenstraße ausweiche. Das Tal wird durch einen stattlichen Canyon getrennt. Erst kurz vor Briançon wechsle ich wieder auf die Hauptstraße und biege bald ins Industriegebiet ab, wo ein Bus auf der Wiese steht. Bisschen irre ist aber oft gut. Also gibt es heute Kalorien in Form von Hamburger und Cola am Le Restau'Bus.




Los geht’s …




… ein kurzes Stück bergauf …




… dann stürze ich …




… mich ins Tal…




… und folge zuerst der Hauptstraße …




… bevor ich auf die wenig befahrene Flussseite wechsle




Lustige Rohrleitung über den Canyon




Ein paar Meter sind schon geschafft …




… auf dem Weg nach Briançon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*01.07.17, 15:30 Uhr: Montgenèvre*
Die Auffahrt ist geschafft. Unten hat es mich noch leicht angeregnet, aber dann ist es doch trocken geblieben.
Am Pass gibt es Kaffee und Cola, dann geht's nach Italien.




Am Fort von Briançon vorbei …




… fahre ich gen Italien … gerade voraus sieht man den nächsten Anstieg




Ein letzter Blick zurück …




… dann bin ich in Montgenèvre … ein hässlicher Skifahrerort


----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*01.07.17, 16:30 Uhr: Cesana Torinese*
Im Café am Pass ziehe ich wieder warme Kleidung an und fahre bergab. Nach der Italienischen Grenze lasse ich die Abfahrt in Cesana Torinese ausklingen. Wollte noch nach Susa, aber das hier ist auch so ein kleines Dörfchen, durch die ich auch in Frankreich bin. Aber hier sind Leute auf der Straße, es gibt Cafés, Geschäfte und Hotels, die nicht alle zu haben. Da bleibe ich doch mal einfach hier.
Hört man vielleicht etwas Franzosen-Frust raus?




Zurück in Italien …




… da bleibe ich gleich im ersten Örtchen Cesana Torinese hängen


----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*01.07.17, 20:00 Uhr: Cesana Torinese*
Wollte ja eigentlich eine Pizza, aber die Pizzeria ist voll. Bin im Steak House Pig gelandet, da gibt's sogar bayrisches Bier. Sehe ich auch seit vielen Tagen zum ersten mal wieder. Da kann ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Bella Italia!!!!!!

Les Claux - Guillestre- Briançon - Montgenèvre - Cesana Torinese
76km, 1333hm↑, 1830hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*02.07.17, 9:15 Uhr: Cesana Torinese*
Plan heute: Runter nach Susa und dann hoch zum Lac du Mont Cenis.


----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*02.07.17, 15:30 Uhr: Caselle Torinese*
Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt ... bin ganz woanders gelandet als ich heute früh dachte.

Wieder gut eingepackt geht es hinunter nach Oulx. Dort entledige ich mich der wärmenden Kleidung und setzt die Bergabfahrt fort.
Auf Orux habe ich eine Abkürzung zum Lac du Mont Cenis entdeckt, die mir 150hm spart. Probiere ich und misslingt. Die Canabineries lassen mich nicht durch. Warum verstehe ich nicht. Muss jetzt 100hm rauf treten, bevor ich weiter ins Tal nach Susa fahren kann.
Ich wähle wie geplant den Weg hoch zum Lac auf der Nebenstraße. Doch kaum aus Susa raus bläst mir der Wind frontal ins Gesicht. Jeder erkämpfte Meter kostet doppelt Kraft. Auch hängen dicke dunkle Wolken über der geplanten Überfahrt. Also entscheide ich mich nach 2km doch um. Ich fahre lieber über Turin um die Berge herum.
Komischerweise habe ich auf dem Weg raus aus den Bergen auch Gegenwind, wenn auch nur einen leichten. Die 40km bis Turin schaffe ich aber trotzdem ganz gut. In und um Turin wird es dann ekelhaft. Viel Verkehr, große Straßen … ich will hier wieder weg. Kurz überlege ich auch ob ich in die Bahn einsteige und einen Zwischenstopp zuhause einlege … mein Bike bräuchte etwas Pflege, mein Körper würde es mir auch danken und alles mal richtig waschen wäre auch schön. Aber 12h Zugfahrt sind mir zu viel … ich fahre weiter.
In einem Einkaufzentrum bei Caselle Torinese mache ich noch ein spätes kleines Mittagessen, dann geht's weiter.




Nach 800h Abfahrt auf Asphalt …




… bin ich in Susa …




… und entscheide mich schlussendlich für den Weg …




… ins Flachland …




… raus aus den Bergen …




… nach Turin


----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*02.07.17, 18:00: Pont Canavese*
Dachte mir in Cuorgne würde es ein Hotel geben, aber das hat geschlossen. Laut Google Maps gibt es 6km weiter zwei Hotels. Wenn die auch wieder zu sind, dann habe ich die Schnauze voll und fahre zurück nach Turin und nehme den Nachtzug heim.
Doch ich finde das zweifelhafte Hotel Bergagna. Okay, dann bleibe ich mal hier.




Nach langer Fahrt …




… kommen die Berge wieder näher


----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*02.07.17, 21:00: Pont Canavese*
Noch schnell in die Bar, was getrunken und noch Bier und Chips für das ConFed-Cup Endspiel der Deutschen gegen Chile mitgenommen. Natürlich geht das auf meinem Mini-Fernseher nicht rein.


----------



## Trekiger (5. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Wollte ja eigentlich von Susa wieder zurück nach Frankreich und da ein paar Asphaltpässe fahren. Wäre nichts Spektakuläres dabei gewesen. Aber schon auf den letzten Touren habe ich gelernt, daß die geplante Strecke nur ein roter Faden ist, den ich beliebig ändern kann und auch werde. So habe ich auch heute die Planung kurzfristig über den Haufen geworfen und bin statt zurück in die Berge um die Berge rum gefahren.

Cesana Torinese - Oulx - Susa - Turin - Caselle Torinese - Cuorgnè - Pont Canavese
143km, 1115hm↑, 2057hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2018)

Also bei den Teerschneidern im Rennradforum würde sich der Bericht gut machen.


----------



## bobo2606 (5. Januar 2018)

Ich kann zwar nicht verstehen, warum man an den Bike-TopSpots (Barcelonette, Queras, Briancon, Val Susa, Assieta-Kamm) so vorbeirauschen kann, aber du wirst schon wissen warum.


----------



## Fubbes (5. Januar 2018)

Ich dachte auch, in den Bergen wird es endlich eine Mountainbike-Tour. Wusste gar nicht, dass man da so viel Asphalt fahren kann.

Andererseits, Assietta-Kamm kenne ich. Die Straße von Susa nach Turin noch nicht. Also wieder was Neues gesehen auf den Bildern


----------



## Trekiger (6. Januar 2018)

Bin ein Schönwetterfahrer und um Barcelonette und Briancon wars mir einfach zu kalt. Auch wenns auf den Fotos nicht so aussieht, aber am Berg warens teilweise nur 5°C und das auf 2000 Metern.


----------



## Trekiger (6. Januar 2018)

*03.07.17, 9:30 Uhr: Pont Canavese*
Das Frühstück ist genauso schlecht wie der Rest. Nur harte komische Semmeln, ein altes Croissant, abgepackte Marmelade und ein kleines Nutella. Bin ja kein Nutella-Esser, aber heute mag ich mal eins … bei der Auswahl.


----------



## Trekiger (6. Januar 2018)

*03.07.17, 13:30 Uhr: Ceresole Reale*
Wollte heute nur an den Lago di Ceresole und das habe ich geschafft, ist mir aber schwer gefallen. Zuerst geht es mit angenehmer Steigung los. Dann kommen urplötzlich einige steile Kehren … beim mir läuft der Schweiß in Strömen. Es folgt ein vermeidlich kurzer Tunnel, der sich dann aber als fast unendlich herausstellt. Mein geplanter Track umfährt den Tunnel, aber wie ich feststelle, ist die Umfahrung sowieso gesperrt. Ich hingegen quäle mich im Tunnel bergauf. Es ist nur sehr wenig Verkehr, aber trotzdem habe ich kein gutes Gefühl. Ich bin froh als ich endlich wieder Tageslicht sehe. Oben stelle ich fest, dass der Tunnel 3,5km lang ist … und das bergauf. Muss ich nicht öfters machen.
An einem Brunnen erfrischen sich gerade zwei italienische Rennradler. Ich geselle mich dazu, muss mir auch noch ein Hotel suchen, denn weiter will ich heute nicht. Genau gegenüber steht das Hotel Sport. Gute Kritiken, Stuntzi war auch schon hier, dann frage ich mal. Preis und Zimmer okay, bleibe hier.




Weiter …




… ins Tal hinein




Endlich zu Ende …




… ist der 3,5km lange Tunnel …




… in Ceresole Reale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (6. Januar 2018)

*03.07.17, 20:00 Uhr: Ceresole Reale*
Ein Bar ist im Erdgeschoss vom Hotel. Auf der Terrasse nehme ich gleich einen selbstgemixten Spezi … Heimweh???  … aus Cola und Fanta zu mir. Dann noch ein Wasser und ein Sandwich.
Anschließend eine vorzügliche Pizza Diavola mit Rotwein im Ristorante Tre Levanne. Und zum Abschluss noch einen Grappa … Herz was willst du mehr.




Nach dem vorzüglichen Abendessen …




… genieße ich den Sonnenuntergang am schönen Stausee Laga de Ceresole


----------



## Trekiger (6. Januar 2018)

*04.07.17, 9:00 Uhr: Ceresole Reale*
Heute gibt es den Rest der Auffahrt zum Colle del Nivolet.
Bin pünktlich um 8:00 Uhr beim Frühstück und um 9:00 Uhr abfahrbereit.




Das Hotel Sport … eine Empfehlung


----------



## Trekiger (6. Januar 2018)

*04.07.17, 12:15 Uhr: Laghi del Nivolet*
Die Auffahrt ist erledigt. Bis 2400 hm ist es gut gegangen, dann musste ich plötzlich kämpfen. Insgesamt ein wunderschöner Uphill mit vielen Möglichkeiten für Fotos.
Jetzt sitze ich vor dem Rifugio Savoia und genieße ein Panini und eine Cola.




Irgendwo da hinten ist mein Übergang ins nächste Tal




Typische Dachziegel hier …




… mit schönen Häusern drunter




Weiter rein ins Tal …




… führt die Straße über viele Kehre …




… wunderschön …




… hinauf ..




… zur Staumauer des Lago Serrù




Weiter zum …




… Lago Agnel




Mein Drahtesel …




… begleitet mich durch diese Landschaft …




… auch wenn es man mir nicht ansieht …




… traumhaft hier




Noch ein paar Meter bergauf …




… und ein letzter Blick zurück …




… dann geht es über das Colle del Nivolet …




… runter zum Laghi del Nivolet




Schöner Berg


----------



## Trekiger (6. Januar 2018)

*04.07.17, 15:15 Uhr: Le Breuil*
Länger hätte der Abstieg nicht sein dürfen, bin gerade Ko und haue mir einen selbstgemixten Spezi rein.
Der erste Teil des auf OpenAndroMaps grünen Trail ist schön zu fahren. Zum Ende hin wird er aber immer verbockter, dreckiger und geht auch immer wieder felsaufwärts.
Dann stehe ich an einem Steilhang und sehe unten schon das Rifugio, 350hm tiefer, aber auch den steilen Fußweg. Ab jetzt ist Schieben und Tragen angesagt. Das ganze dauert etwa 1h und ist extrem anstrengend. Ein Italiener belehrt mich noch, daß der Weg auf der anderen Seite des Berges, er meint meine Auffahrt, viel besser für Fahrräder geeignet wäre. Ja, weiß ich schon, aber ich will in dieses Tal runter.
Irgendwann bin ich an der Hütte und fahre sogar die letzten 20 Meter.




Vom Laghi del Nivolet …




… geht der Weg …




… bei schönsten Wetter …




… für ich …




… hinab




Kurze Gemeinheiten unterbrechen …




… längere Flowstücke




Noch eine Slick-Rock-Passage …




… dann ist das fahren vorbei ... da unten sehe ich schon das Albergo




Viele Stufen …




… muss ich bergab schieben …




… zum Albergo Gran Paradiso


----------



## Trekiger (6. Januar 2018)

*04.07.17, 18:30 Uhr: Aosta*
Nach der Erfrischung geht es unspektakulär 1200hm auf Asphalt bergab. Unten suche ich mir auf Nebenstraßen den Weg nach Aosta.
Bin gerade erledigt und erkunde mich am Bahnhof und am Busterminal nach einer Rückfahrt nach München. Dauert unendlich lang. Muss also weiter fahren.
In Aosta schaue ich mich nach preiswerten Unterkünften um. Die beiden anvisierten finde ich aber einfach nicht. Dann nehme ich das teurere HB Aosta Hotel, das sogar angeschrieben ist. Und der Preis ist auch viel billiger als bei booking.com.




Runter ins Tal …




… nach Aosta


----------



## Trekiger (6. Januar 2018)

*04.07.17, 21:00 Uhr: Aosta*
Schnell fertig gemacht und noch eine Pizza in der Fußgängerzone gegessen. Diesmal eine Gorgonzola e Speck.
Pizza okay, aber Bedienung zu unfreundlich und zu viele Fliegen, und nicht nur bei mir.
Wollte dann noch ein Bier, aber alle Bars haben schon zu. Dann eben noch eins vor dem Hotel und 2 Génépi.




Leckerer Génépi


----------



## Trekiger (6. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Hammergegend rund um die Seen beim Colle del Nivolet. Erster Teil der Abfahrt schön, dann 350hm Schieben/Tragen für mich. Stuntzi hat einen anderen Weg gewählt, den ich aber nicht einschätzen konnte. Deshalb habe ich den kurzen Weg genommen.

Ceresole Reale - Lago Serrù - Lago Agnel - Rifugio Savoia - Rifugio Savoia - Valsavarenche – Villeneuve - Aosta
68km, 1336hm↑, 2369hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## cschaeff (6. Januar 2018)

Irgendwie hat man den Eindruck, dass du nicht so richtig Spaß hattest? Bist jetzt 20 Tage unterwegs und denkst mehrfach ans Abbrechen. Ich bin noch nie so lange am Stück jeden Tag weitergeradelt, da kommt bestimmt mal das ein oder andere Motivationsloch auf. Das viele Asphaltgerolle mit dem Fully würde mich sicher auch mürbe machen, zumal du ja durchaus lohnende MTB-Reviere in der Nähe hast.

Aber ich hoffe, du startest jetzt durch und nutzt die tollen Möglichkeiten um Aosta


----------



## mauntnmad (7. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Bin ein Schönwetterfahrer und um Barcelonette und Briancon wars mir einfach zu kalt. Auch wenns auf den Fotos nicht so aussieht, aber am Berg warens teilweise nur 5°C und das auf 2000 Metern.


Ich lese gern weiter mit, auch oder gerade weil es mich bisher mehr an unseren Rennradtrip 2014 erinnert als an die Bikeunternehmungen. Haben in Briancon und Barcelonette je ne gute halbe Woche Station gemacht und auch ein paar TdF-Pässe der Umgebung mitgenommen. Mitte Juli hatten wir eine etwas unbeständige Woche erwischt und auf dem Foto hat es noch knappe 2 Grad gehabt.


----------



## mauntnmad (7. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie kommst du sprachlich klar? Die Franzosen sind ja nicht gerade bekannt für außergewöhnliche Fremdsprachenkenntnisse


Aber es ist immer wieder sehr radlfreundlich ausgeschildert, teilweise sogar auf bayrisch :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (7. Januar 2018)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> mehr an unseren Rennradtrip 2014 erinnert



Sag ich doch, Dackelschneider-Forum. Da hätte der auf Bildern immer grimmig dreinschauende  Trekinger sicher größeren Erfolg.


----------



## William Foster (7. Januar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Da hätte ... Trekinger sicher größeren Erfolg.


Aber nicht mit dem Fahrrad.


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat man den Eindruck, dass du nicht so richtig Spaß hattest? Bist jetzt 20 Tage unterwegs und denkst mehrfach ans Abbrechen. Ich bin noch nie so lange am Stück jeden Tag weitergeradelt, da kommt bestimmt mal das ein oder andere Motivationsloch auf. Das viele Asphaltgerolle mit dem Fully würde mich sicher auch mürbe machen, zumal du ja durchaus lohnende MTB-Reviere in der Nähe hast.
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, du startest jetzt durch und nutzt die tollen Möglichkeiten um Aosta



Doch ich hatte Spaß. Das Problem war, daß meine Beine gerade nicht mehr wollten. Irgenwie regenerien die nicht mehr.
Deshalb habe ich hier abgekürzt und bin um Aosta nichtes gefahren. Hatte noch eine Sache, die ich machen wollte.


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*05.07.17, 10:30 Uhr: Aosta*
Gestern habe ich mich entschieden, dass ich mir den nächsten geplanten Teil schenke und stattdessen mit dem Bus über den San Bernard-Pass rolle. Der Bus soll angeblich um 10 Uhr abfahren.
Deshalb lasse ich es heute ruhiger angehen. Irgendwie schaffe ich es mich um eine Stunde zu verrechnet, denn ich bin erst um 10:15 Uhr statt wie geplant um 9:15 Uhr am Busterminal. Andere Zeitzone, Umstellung Sommer-Winterzeit, schwarzes Loch? Oder doch nur Dummheit. Der nächste Bus geht um 14 Uhr. Dann muss ich eben noch etwas rumtrödeln.


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*05.07.17, 14:15 Uhr: Aosta*
Bin in den Bus gekommen. Anfangs hat der Fahrer gleich mal abgewiegelt, dass mein Bike keinen Platz hat. Unter freundlicher Mithilfe eines alten Italieners, der sich vorher schon für mein Bike interessiert hat und mir auch seine vergilbten Bilder, wie er damals am San Benadetto Pass war, gezeigt hat, kriege ich mein Bike doch noch in den Unterraum der Busses. Muss zwar Vorder- und Hinterrad ausbauen, aber dann passt es rein.


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*05.07.17, 15:30 Uhr: San Bernard Pass*
So einfach war eine Auffährt noch nie. Bisschen aus dem Fenster gucken und schon bin ich oben. Jetzt noch das Bike zusammenbauen und dann hinunter.




Im Bus …




… verkürze ich die Auffahrt zum Pass




Ich baue mein Bike …




… am Lago del Gran San Bernardo zusammen …




… und fahre hinüber …




… auf die Schweizer Seite


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*05.07.17, 19:00 Uhr: Sion*
Bis Orsieres ist die Abfahrt super. Nicht treten, kaum Bremsen, immer im Highspeed bergab. Dann wird es flacher und ich muß bis Martiney wegen des Gegenwindes viel zu viel treten. Im Tal habe ich den Wind im Rücken … ist viel schöner. Die 30km sind dann schnell erledigt.
Den ersten Vorgeschmack auf die Schweiz hatte ich dann gleich bei dem kurzen Stopp in Sion für die Hotelsuche. Eine Cola und ein Wasser kostet 8,50€.




Wieder einfach …




… bergab …




… auf Asphalt




Die nächsten Städte sind schon angeschrieben




Im Tal noch durch einige kleine Ortschaften …




… mit Namen von alten Rockbands


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Lange bleibe ich hier nicht, die Preise sind einfach zu hoch. Pizza, Wasser, ein Glas Wein und als Abschluss noch ein Bier für 40€ … so schön kann die Schweiz gar nicht sein.

Grand-Saint-Bernard - Liddes - Martigny - Riddes - Sion
73km, 338hm↑, 2321hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*06.07.17, 9:00 Uhr: Sion*
Auf das Frühstück im Hotel verzichte ich. Ich kaufe noch schnell Wasser, Cola und ein Croissant im Supermarkt unter dem Hotel, dann geht's los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*06.07.17, 13:00 Uhr: Mörel*
Die Arbeit ist getan. Bin heute Vormittag bis zur Talstation der Riederalp auf dem gekennzeichneten Radweg gefahren. Zwischendurch läuft der "Radweg" auf der Hauptstraße und die Laster rauschen nur so an mir vorbei.
Am schattigen Dorfplatz in Lalden habe ich mich am Wasser und an den deutschen Bezeichnungen erfreut. War vorher schon total glücklich als ich "Anwohner und landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge gestattet" gelesen habe. Nach 20 Tagen ohne Deutsch bin ich froh mich wieder in meiner Muttersprache verständigen zu können.




So sollte ein Radweg aussehen …




… und so nicht




Die ersten deutschen Worte seit langer Zeit  … nie hat mich ein so profanes Schild so glücklich gemacht




Wenn wir schon bei Schilder sind … nette Ortschaften hier




Und nochmal … „Bsüech iisch“ …ich mag den Schweizer Dialekt


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*06.07.17, 14:30 Uhr: Bettmeralp*
Als Unterkunft habe ich mich für das Hotel Alpfrieden entschieden, da sie ein erschwingliches Zimmer mit Balkon mit Talblick für mich haben. Da genieße ich doch noch die Sonne auf meinem Balkon mit Traumaussicht.




Wieder erschwindle ich mir die Höhenmeter




Oben grüßt mich das Matterhorn aus der Fern… glaube ich zumindest




Auf der Bettmeralp …




… beziehe ich mein Zimmer mit Süd-Balkon …




… und unglaublichen Ausblick


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*06.07.17, 20:00: Bettmeralp*
Abends begebe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Abendessen. Beim Rausgehen schmeicheln die Klänge eines Alphorns gemischt mit dem Läuten der Kuhglocken meinen Gehörgang. Dazu das Panorama … boooah, fast zu kitschig um wahr zu sein, aber dafür bin ich unterwegs.
Da schmerzt mich der Preis für das  Schweinemedaillon und zwei Schneider Weißbier nur noch wenig.




Lecker




Abendstimmung


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Meine Beine wollen gerade nicht. Das bisschen Talgeschrubbe hat mir heute schon gereicht.

Sion - Sierre - Visp - Brig - Mörel - Riederalp - Bettmeralp
71km, 775hm↑, 430hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## roliK (8. Januar 2018)

Also auch wenn wohl einiges Durchhaltevermögen zu so einem Trip gehört - das muss man erst mal schaffen, daß man die gesamten Westalpen von Nord nach Süd durchquert und dabei keinen einzigen ordentlichen Trail mitnimmt? Am Anfang schreibst du noch, daß das ganze von Stuntzi inspiriert ist - davon kann ich hier aber beim besten Willen gar nix erkennen. Verschenkte Kilometer, das alles.


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Also auch wenn wohl einiges Durchhaltevermögen zu so einem Trip gehört - das muss man erst mal schaffen, daß man die gesamten Westalpen von Nord nach Süd durchquert und dabei keinen einzigen ordentlichen Trail mitnimmt? Am Anfang schreibst du noch, daß das ganze von Stuntzi inspiriert ist - davon kann ich hier aber beim besten Willen gar nix erkennen. Verschenkte Kilometer, das alles.


Hat ja auch nicht so geklappt wie ich wollte
Ein paar wenige Trail waren dabei
Inspiriert von Stuntzi: Sonst wäre ich noicht drauf gekommen in der Provance zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*07.07.17, 9:00 Uhr: Bettmeralp*
Die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Ab übermorgen wird das Wetter schlecht. Also fahre ich morgen heim. Die Waden und Knie jubeln, denn die einen haben keine Kraft mehr und die anderen zwicken.
Heute fahre ich noch zum Aletschgletscher und runter nach Brig. Ist der nächstgrößere Bahnhof hier.


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*07.07.17, 15:00 Uhr: Brig*
Wow, mega in vielerlei  Hinsicht.
Die ersten Kilometer bis zum Tunnel fahre ich auf Schotterstraßen bergauf und bergab. Dann wird es ernst. Auf den nächsten 8km sitze ich selten auf dem Rad. Ein paar Alibishots mache ich, aber meist ist mir der Weg zu schwer. Oft muss ich mein Bike auch dem steilen Bergpfad hinauf oder hinunter wuchten. Aber die Aussicht entlohnt für die Mühen.
Irgendwann ist die Riederalp angeschrieben und ich folge den Wegweiser. Leicht wird der Weg auch nicht, zu ausgewaschen ist er. Dann werde ich auch noch von einem schnelleren E-Biker überholt, der Richtung Bettmeralp abbiegt. Ich folge noch kurz meinen Weg, entscheide mich dann aber um und folge dem E-Biker. Noch ein bisschen Gerumpel und Geschiebe dann bin ich an der Bettmeralp und glücklich es geschafft zu haben.
Für den Weg ins Tal nehme ich die Asphaltstraße … brauche heute keine Steine mehr.
In Mörel biete ich auf die Hauptstraße ein und fahre nach Brig, wo ich das Hotel Victoria direkt am Bahnhof nehme.




Von der Brettmeralp aus …




… fahre ich …




… bei bester Aussicht …




… zur Fiescheralp … schade, noch zu früh für einen Cappo …





… also weiter auf dem Feldweg




Nach ein paar Kehren bergauf treten …




… da kommt das Bänkchen …




… zum Relaxen gerade recht




Der lange…




… kalte Tälligrattunnel …




… bringt mit auf die nordwestliche Seite unterhalb des Eggishorn




Nach ein paar Meter fahren …




… erscheint auch schon der Aletschgletscher …




… das Ziel meiner heutigen Tour




Die ersten Meter bergauf sind gleich heftig …




… dann sind zumindest Stufen vorhanden




Mir …




… gefällt es trotzdem




Am Abgrund entlang …




… fahre ich wieder etwas …




… dann wird es mir aber bergauf zu schwer




Noch ein Alibishot …




… vor gewaltiger Kulisse




Fahren …




… tragen …




… und fahren wechseln sich ab




Der Weg will nicht enden …




… die Steine auch nicht …




… doch einige Stellen …




… machen mir …




… auch Spaß




Ein letztes Geröllfeld muß ich queren …




… dann verlasse ich den Aletschgletscher … war schon beeindruckend




Auf der anderen Seite fahre ich auf Asphalt hinunter ins Goms-Tal


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Ein würdiger Abschluß des ersten Teils, auch wenn der Trail am Aletschgletscher zu heftig für mich war. Kann man machen, aber leiden muß man schon mögen.

Bettmeralp -Aletschgletscher - Bettmeralp -Mörel - Brig
42km, 972hm↑, 2254hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*08.07.17, 10:30 Uhr: Brig*
Jetzt stehen 6 Stunden Zugfahrt vor mir. In Zürich muss ich umsteigen und habe dafür nur 11 Minuten Zeit. Hoffentlich haben wir keine Verspätung sonst muss ich umplanen.




Mein Fahrkarte heim




Der Zug ist da


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*08.07.17, 18:00 Uhr: München*
Der Zug ist fahrplanmäßig in Zürich und ich wechsle schnell vom Gleis 34 auf Gleis 12. Kein Problem, da es nur zwei Rolltreppen und ein paar Meter sind.
Bis zum Bodensee ist der Zug pünktlich. Dann übernimmt die deutsche Bahn und es gibt sofort Verspätung. Bis München sind es 30 Minuten!


----------



## Trekiger (8. Januar 2018)

*08.07.17, 18:45 Uhr: Hohenlinden*
Mein Nachbar holt mich am Bahnhof ab und ich bin froh, daß ich die 45km nicht mit dem Rad fahren muß.
Wieda dahoam. … scho a schee.

ENDE RUNDE 1


----------



## laleso (8. Januar 2018)

Schöner Bericht. Ich habe gerne mitgelesen und mich täglich über Deine (einsame) Tour gefreut - vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder.

Sehe gerade, dass das hier das Ende von Runde 1 ist, es geht also weiter?


----------



## Mausoline (8. Januar 2018)

Trotz deiner Km-Vernichtung auf Teer hats du uns wunderschöne Eindrücke mit deinen Fotos beschert  Danke

.... und bin gespannt auf Runde 2


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Januar 2018)

Hmm ... schöne Bilder, aber so richtig schlau werde ich aus deiner Tour nicht.

Ich mache das genau andersrum: die lästigen Teerabschnitte mit erlaubten Hilfsmitteln (Bus, Bahn, Seilbahn) überwinden um möglichst viele Trails zu fahren, auch wenn ich keine Wundertechnikerin bin. Aber vielleicht fährst du auch sonst gerne Strecke auf Teer und Schotter?


----------



## mauntnmad (9. Januar 2018)

Schöne Bilder, ehrlich geschrieben, was Bekanntes und einiges Unbekanntes für mich dabei. Mir hat es gefallen und die Teer- oder Trail-Entscheidung ist ganz allein Deine. Danke fürs Teilen. Zum Aletsch: wir sind mit Start in Binn und ohne Seilbahn spät am Gletscher angekommen und mussten (?) bei einsetzendem Schneefall und Wind wieder alles zurück durch den Tunnel. Schön, dass Du so gutes Wetter hattest und den Trail zurück mitnehmen konntest. Jetzt hoffe ich auch auf Runde 2....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (9. Januar 2018)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> die Teer- oder Trail-Entscheidung ist ganz allein Deine.


Sehe ich genauso. Darum verstehe ich die Motzerei einiger Leser hier nicht. Wird ja niemand gezwungen, das hier zu lesen. Ich stelle mir auch immer vor, wie schön es wäre, flowig über die Trails zu düsen. In der Realität sieht es dann oft anders aus, weil ich ein viel zu schlechter Abfahrer bin. Da kann ich schon verstehen, dass man die einfachere Variante wählt.


----------



## rhnordpool (9. Januar 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> In der Realität sieht es dann oft anders aus, weil ich ein viel zu schlechter Abfahrer bin. Da kann ich schon verstehen, dass man die einfachere Variante wählt.


Außerdem spielt sicher auch ne Rolle, ob man allein oder in Gruppe unterwegs ist. Schätze, daß mancher "Motzer" sich auch überlegen wird, ob er volles Risiko eingehen würde, wenn er allein auf hochalpinen Trails unterwegs ist. 
Ganz abgesehen davon, daß man, wenn man älter wird, auch nicht mehr jedes Risiko eingehen will. Merk ich bei mir als Ü60 Biker inzwischen, und der TE kämpft ja offenbar auch schon mit ner magischen Grenze .
Meine Hochachtung auch für die körperliche Leistung. 3 Wochen am Stück mit ner Menge Höhenmeter. Das möchte ich auch nicht nur auf Trails (berghoch) machen.
Mir haben Bericht und Fotos auch gut gefallen. Gern mehr davon.


----------



## brmlm (9. Januar 2018)

Möchte mich da gerne anschliessen!
Einer der Wenigen Tourenberichte die ich komplett mit verfolgt habe!
Vielen dank fürs "mitnehmen", tolle Fotos und schön geschrieben


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

Danke für die positive Feedbacks. War schon am zweifeln ob ich noch weitermachen soll.


----------



## haertsfeldbub (9. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Danke für die positive Feedbacks. War schon am zweifeln ob ich noch weitermachen soll.


Weitermachen


----------



## mauntnmad (9. Januar 2018)

dito


----------



## StephanHo (9. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Danke für die positive Feedbacks. War schon am zweifeln ob ich noch weitermachen soll.



Du wirst dich doch nicht von der Kritik beeinflussen lassen.
Es hat ja nichts mit dir zu tun "wenn jemand den Ton nicht trifft"
Das sagt ja höchstens etwas über diese Person aus......
Es war dein Ding und du hast es mit uns geteilt- ich danke dir dafür.
Ich kann mir für mich auch nicht vorstellen das ich die meisten Trails umfahren würde und mit einem 301er auf Asphalttour gehen würde, aber das gilt für mich und eben nicht für dich.
Andererseits verstehe ich dich schon weil ich selbst Ü50 bin- da muss man nicht mehr alles machen und setzt die Prioritäten anders.


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, daß man, wenn man älter wird, auch nicht mehr jedes Risiko eingehen will.


Stimmt


StephanHo schrieb:


> Andererseits verstehe ich dich schon weil ich selbst Ü50 bin- da muss man nicht mehr alles machen und setzt die Prioritäten anders.


Genaus ist es. Und ausserdem kosten Trail einfach mehr Kraft.


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*Dahoam*
Nach einer Woche fahre ich wieder eine kleine Test-Runde, doch meine Beine sind noch schwer. Also gibt’s noch eine Woche Pause. Nach zwei Wochen bin ich wieder fit und voller Tatendran, aber es steht ein Tief mit Schlechtwetter an. Das sitze ich noch aus. So werden es drei Wochen Pause in der ich die nächste Runde plane. Sollen so etwas 10 Tage werden. In der 2. Augustwoche will ich wieder daheim sein, denn dann ist Hauptreisezeit in Italien und die Berge noch voller als sonst.

Dazwischen gibt’s neue Schuhe, da die Sohle meiner alten Treter gebrochen ist. Vor der Tour wollte ich schon neue kaufen, aber ich habe keine passenden gefunden. Also bin ich mit den alten gestartet, die mich schon mehrere Jahre begleitet haben … und gebeten, daß sie halten. Aber am Aletsch habe sie endgültig ihren Geist aufgegeben.
Neue zu finden war nicht so einfach. Ich will nur ganz einfache, möglichste nur mit 3 Klettbändern und kein Schnickschnack.
Ich war in etwa 10 Bikeläden bevor ich neuen gefunden habe … mit zwei Klettbändern und einen Ratschenverschluss




Neu und alt

Mein Bike hatte auch ein Service nötig. Gegen die quietschenden Bremsen gibt’s es eine neue Bremsscheibe und organische Bremsklötze. Zusätzlich macht mein Freilauf Probleme. Das kleine Ritzel dreht durch, wenn ich mit viel Kraft reintrete. Das liegt am Leichtbau von Syntace. Der Freilaufkörper ist einfach zu mickrig konstruiert, nur aus Kunststoff. Ich habe schon den zweiten innerhalb eines halben Jahres zerstört. Und war wohl nicht alleine, denn nun gibt es eine stahlverstärkte Version.

Eine neue Kamera habe ich mir auch geleistet, da die alte immer mehr rumgezickt hat. Nach eingehender Recherche habe ich mir eine Sony DSC-RX100 III gekauft, da sie das beste Bild in der Klasse haben soll. Dafür ist sie etwas schwerer und größer und hat kein GPS mehr. Dafür (hoffentlich) besseres Bild, schnelleres Ausschalten und ein schwenkbares Display, das beim Positionieren bei einem Selbstauslöserfoto hilfreich sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*29.07.17, 9:30 Uhr: Spitzingssee*
Der zweite Teil meiner Sabbatical-Runde beginnt. Nördlich des Alpenhauptkamms regnet es noch, hier ist es schon sonnig. Also starte ich wieder in Deutschland, allerdings nicht ganz von zuhause aus, sondern vom Spitzingsee. Meine Nachbarn gehen eine Runde wandern und nehmen mich mit, so dass ich mir die bekannten heimischen Kilometer spare.




Ich muß wieder los


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*29.07.17, 15:00 Uhr: Rinn*
Bis auf kurze Trink-, Foto- und Reparaturpausen bin ich durchgefahren. Aber jetzt brauche ich etwas in dem Bauch. Wird zwar nur ein Muffin und ein Spezi in einem Supermarktcafé, aber da ich nur noch bis Patsch fahren will reicht das.
Vom Spitzingssee fahre ich runter nach Vallep, es ist noch kühl. Auf dem folgenden Uphill wird mir dann aber warm. Nach der Abfahrt vorbei an der Erzherzog-Johann-Klause folge ich der Brandenberger Ache durch die schöne Schlucht. Vor Kramsach muss ich noch einen Anstieg erklimmen, dann bin ich auch schon auf dem Innradweg.
Die langweilige Strecke ist meinem Liteville zuwider, also bockt es mit einer springenden Kette … mein Bike muss eine Frau sein. Das Ärgernis behebe ich und habe nachher schwarze Hände und nichts zum Abwischen. Eine vorbeiradelnde Mutter hilft mir mit zwei Tempos aus. Danke.

Die nächsten Dörfer lasse ich links liegen und wage mich an eine neue Variante der Auffährt in Richtung Ellbögen … über Volmers - Tulfes - Rinn - Lans - Patsch … mit ein paar mehr Höhenmeter, aber weniger Verkehr. Der Versuch gelingt, dies ist die beste Variante, wenn man hier hoch will.




Hinab nach Vallep …




… und hinauf …




… nach Österreich …




… durch die Felsen …




… hinab gen EHJ-Klause




Leicht bergab …




… bei besten Wetter …




… entlang der Brandenberger Ache




Noch ein kleiner Hügel …




… dann quere ich die Autobahn …




… und fahre wieder den Innradweg




Bei der Karlskirche, die ich bisher nur von der Autobahn her kannte, …




… starte ich die Auffahrt …




… auf die ruhige Hochebene


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*29.07.17, 16:00 Uhr: Patsch*
Der finale Anstieg nach Patsch kostet mich noch einige Körner. Ich bin froh, als ich in Hotel Bärenwirth … wie Booking.com voraus gesagt hat … ein Zimmer kriege. Komme gleich mit den Wirtsleuten und einen Radler ins Gespräch. Der Rennradler war mit einer Gruppe unterwegs und muss noch über den Brenner. Da er aber Krämpfe hatte, hat er ein Taxi geordert, kostet 90€. Da fahre ich morgen lieber selber.




Angekommen in Patsch …




… gibt es besten Blick ins Stubaital … hier von der Hotelterrase


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*29.07.17, 19:00 Uhr: Patsch*
Das Hotel ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber die Wirtsleute sind nett und das Essen gut.




Lecker


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Daheim war es schön, aber es ist wieder schön unterwegs zu sein.
Die Fahrt vom Spitzingssee nach Kramsach ist eine schöne und trotzdem einigermaßen kraftsparende Variante ins Inntal zu gelangen.

Spitzingsee -Valepp -Pinegg - Kramsach - Schwaz - Wattens - Tulfes - Lans - Patsch
93km, 1281hm↑, 1370hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*Technik-Intermezzo*
Ein kurzer Blick auf meinen Lenker




Mein Cockpit … sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, aber meine.

Ergon Griffe mit Hörnchen an einen Carbon-Lenker … sorry, Style-Police, aber die brauche ich zwingend.
Oi-Klingel, optisch ein Eyecatcher, aber funktionell könnte es lauter sein.
Mein Samsung Galaxy S5 ist mit Quad Lock am Lenker fixiert. Bombenfest, hat alle Trails und Stürze überstanden. Darauf läuft OruxMaps mit OpenAndroMaps. Perfekt.
Warum ich dann noch ein Garmin Edge 520 habe? Damit ich während der Fahrt die wichtigsten Daten immer im Blick habe. Denn das Display meines S5 ist ja normalerweise aus. Nur zum Weg checken mache ich es an. Aber das Garmin würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen, da es bei Geschwindigkeit und Steigung extrem schlecht ist. Wenn ich gleichmäßig mit 20 km/h in der Ebene fahre, dann zeigt es innerhalb von 5 Sekunden alles zwischen 21,5 und 18,5 an. Und die Steigungsanzeige steht bergauf auch oft 0% an, wenn ich langsam unterwegs bin. So ein Glump!!! Eine Kaufwarnung. Wer kann mir was anderes in der Größe empfehlen?

Erahnen kann man noch die Lezyne Tasche für das Oberrohr. Da ist meine Kamera drin … immer griffbereit. Nicht perfekt die Tasche. Größe perfekt, hätte aber gerne statt dem Klettverschluß etwas was sicherer verschließt. Denn zweimal ist mir die Kamera unterwegs herausgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*30.07.17, 9:00 Uhr: Patsch*
Das Wetter ist noch nicht so prächtig, schaut irgendwie nach Regen aus. Aber ich muss nur über den Brenner, dann scheint sicher die Sonne.


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*30.07.17, 10:45: Gries am Brenner*
Bisher läuft's gut, den Knödel in der Kniekehle konnte ich auch raus fahren. In der Sportsbar nehme ich noch einen Erfrischung, dann kann der finale Anstieg folgen.




Auf der ruhigen Strecke über Ellbögen …




… fahre ich bis Matrei …




… nehme dort noch ein paar kleine Umwege mit …




… bevor ich auf der Bundestraße bis Gries fahre und dort in der Sportsbar einen Cappo zu mir nehme


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*30.07.17, 12:45 Uhr: Sterzing*
Auf den letzten Metern hat es mich noch angeregnet. Am Brenner war aber wieder alles gut. Bin insgesamt gut rauf gekommen.
Unspektakulär fahre ich auf dem Radweg runter nach Gossensass und auf der Bundesstraße nach Sterzing. Jetzt gönne ich mir eine Kleinigkeit, dann geht es weiter nach Brixen.




Wieder am Brenner




Auf dem Radweg …




… bin ich nicht der langsamste




Über Gossensass …




… fahre ich nach Sterzing … es gibt Tagliatelle mit Pfifferlingen


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*30.07.17, 16:00 Uhr: Klausen*
Auf dem Radweg treffe ich eine E-Biker-Truppe, die mir bergauf immer davon fährt und die ich bergab wieder einhole. Ich quatsche kurz mit dem Guide, der seinen Sumsum-Zusatz natürlich abgeschaltet hat.
Durch Brixen verliere ich wieder die Radwegschilder aus den Augen und fahre nach Orux quer durch die Stadt. Dann geht's am Radweg bis Klausen, wo das Hotel Bischof Hof noch ein Zimmer frei hat.




Lange auf Asphalt …




… und ein kurzes Stück auf Schotter …




… dann bin ich in Brixen und bald später in Klausen


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*30.07.17, 21:00 Uhr: Klausen*
Bevor ich das Zimmer beziehe muss ich noch meinen Elektrolythaushalt ausgleichen. Dann Duschen und Radlklamotten waschen, die auf dem Sonnenbalkon sicher auch trocken werden. Nach einem kurzen Nickerchen gehe ich in den Ort und esse noch etwas.




Kaum im Hotel öffnet der Himmel seine Pforten


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Wieder einfach über den Brenner. Nicht schön aber nötig.

Patsch - Ellbögen - Martei - Brenner - Sterzing - Brixen - Klausen
93km, 1017hm↑, 1507hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*31.07.17, 9:00 Uhr: Klausen*
Nachdem es gestern Abend noch ein heftiges Unwetter mit Hagel gab, ist der Himmel jetzt wieder wolkenlos.
Plan für heute: Irgendwie in Richtung Fassatal.


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*31.07.17, 11:45 Uhr: Schneiderwiesen*
Zuerst runter auf dem Radweg bis kurz vor Bozen. Nun muss ich mich entscheiden, ob ich über die Straße nach Tiers oder wie schon 2015 über Kohlern fahre. Ich wähle die Seilbahn, da ich so schnell der Hitze im Tal entkomme. Von den Höhenmetern unterscheiden sich die Strecken gar nicht so viel, obwohl ich mir jetzt erstmal 800hm mit der Seilbahn erschwindle. Dafür geht es oben immer wieder bergauf und bergab.
Um 10:45 Uhr bin ich an der Seilbahn und um 11:00 Uhr oben. Noch 250hm bis zum Gasthaus Schneiderwiesen, wo ich eine traditionelle Cappo-Pause einlege.




Wieder auf dem Radweg …




… bis zur Talstation …




… der Kohlernbahn




Die Aussicht ist schon besser




Noch 3 km durch den Wald …




… bis zu den Schneiderwiesen


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*31.07.17, 13:15 Uhr: Deutschnofen*
Nach dem Stopp muss ich noch 250hm bergauf, dann geht es bergab. Ich probiere einen Trail, der aber nicht komplett fahrbar ist … und dreckig ist er zudem auch. Den zweiten Trail lasse ich sein, da auch noch ein Zutritt-Verboten-Schild schräg davor steht. Ich ich höre auch die Motorsäge, scheinbar Waldarbeiten.
Im steten Auf und Ab geht es auf Forstwegen bis zum Wolfl-Hof. Könnte jetzt Mittag machen, der Hof schaut auch nett aus, aber leider ist alles voll. Also fahre ich weiter nach Deutschnofen und stärke mich am Marktplatz mit einer Gerstelsuppe.




Ein paar Kehren noch …




… dann bin ich oben …




… aber ich mag nicht noch mehr schieben …




… ich nehme die Straße …




… auch weil ein Verbotsschild meinen Weg versperrt




Die Bäume verschwinden …




… kurz vor Deutschnofen …




… ich brauche eine Gerstensuppe


----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*31.07.17, 16:00 Uhr: Obereggen*
Nach  Obereggen nehme ich die Asphaltstraße, was sich als Fehler herausstellt, da ich mir zusätzliche 150hm einhandle, die ich auf der stark befahrenen Staatsstraße wieder nach oben treten muss. In Rauth zweige ich dann auf den steilen Uphill nach Obereggen ab … ich wünsche mir ein paar Serpentinen und mehr schattenspendende Bäume herbei.
Dann reicht's für heute. In Hotel Piccolo finde ich eine Bleibe. Es haben gute Bewertungen und das zu Recht … nettes Personal und gutes Essen.




Meine falsche Planung führt mich erst runter …




… und schweißtreibend …




…rauf auf Teer nach Obereggen …




… wo es eine Belohnung gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (9. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Die Fahrt nach Obereggen ist kein Highlight. Muss ich eben machen, da ich in die Dolomiten will.

Klausen - Bozen - Kohlerer Seilbahn - Schneiderwiesen - Deutschnofen - Obereggen
55km, 1307hm↑, 1049hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## TitusLE (9. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Wer kann mir was anderes in der Größe empfehlen?


Die Probleme mit Steigung und schwankender Geschwindigkeit kenne ich. Darum habe ich jetzt an meinem Edge 1000 den Geschwindigkeitssensor. Damit sind diese Probleme deutlich reduziert.

Als Kamera habe ich bei solchen Touren eine Ixus dabei, die ich in einer Tasche des Hüftgurts meines Transalpine habe Das funktioniert auch wunderbar. Die Bildqualität dürfte wahrscheinlich an die der Sony heranreichen, reicht mir für solche Schnappschüsse aber aus.


----------



## haertsfeldbub (9. Januar 2018)

StephanHo schrieb:


> Andererseits verstehe ich dich schon weil ich selbst Ü50 bin- da muss man nicht mehr alles machen und setzt die Prioritäten anders.


kann ich als fast 50er nur zustimmen! Probiere heute auch nicht mehr alle Trails aus, in die ich mich früher gestürzt hätte. Zudem muss man sich nix mehr beweisen.


----------



## StephanHo (9. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Warum ich dann noch ein Garmin Edge 520 habe? Damit ich während der Fahrt die wichtigsten Daten immer im Blick habe. Denn das Display meines S5 ist ja normalerweise aus. Nur zum Weg checken mache ich es an. Aber das Garmin würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen, da es bei Geschwindigkeit und Steigung extrem schlecht ist. Wenn ich gleichmäßig mit 20 km/h in der Ebene fahre, dann zeigt es innerhalb von 5 Sekunden alles zwischen 21,5 und 18,5 an. Und die Steigungsanzeige steht bergauf auch oft 0% an, wenn ich langsam unterwegs bin. So ein Glump!!! Eine Kaufwarnung. Wer kann mir was anderes in der Größe empfehlen?



Wenn Du Interesse an einem wenig gebrauchten Edge1000 hast dann PN.
Ich habe einen rumliegen den ich nicht verwende.......


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Januar 2018)

StephanHo schrieb:


> Wenn Du Interesse an einem wenig gebrauchten Edge1000 hast dann PN.
> Ich habe einen rumliegen den ich nicht verwende.......


Ein Sigma rox 10 oder 11 wäre auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

Der Gamin Edge 1000 ist mir zu groß und schwer. Hatte ja vorher einen alten Edge 705 und der hat auf den Trails ganz schön gewackelt.
Grüße, Gewicht und Funktionsumfang des Edge 520 passen, sollten aber eben auch gut funktionieren.



TitusLE schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit Steigung und schwankender Geschwindigkeit kenne ich. Darum habe ich jetzt an meinem Edge 1000 den Geschwindigkeitssensor. Damit sind diese Probleme deutlich reduziert.


Auf den Geschwindigkeitssensor will ich eben verzichten.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sigma rox 10 oder 11


Muss ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*01.08.17, 9:00 Uhr: Obereggen*
Plan heute: Richtung Sella Ronda und diese dann im Gegenuhrzeigersinn starten. Schau mer mal wo ich lande.
Ich will diesmal auf dem oberen Weg zum Karerpass. Der Juniorchef des Hotels hat mir den besseren Weg beschrieben, aber so ganz zur Karte passt er nicht. Straße runter bis zur ersten Kehre, dann hoch zum Herrenwald, aber nicht den 21A, und dann zum Hinterleger. Ein paar kleine Schiebestücke sollen es sein, aber oben dann eine schöne Ausblick zur Wand. Ich fahre mal los und checke dann dort die Lage.


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*01.08.17, 11:30 Uhr: Pera di Fasa*
Bin doch wieder auf dem unteren Weg zum Karersee gefahren. Denn als ich angehalten habe um den Weg zu prüfen ist mein Bike umgefallen, genau mit dem Lenker in meine Wade. Ergebnis war ein kleiner Cut und eine dicke Beule, die sicher zu einem schönen blauen Fleck wird. Da lasse ich das Experiment lieber sein und fahre auf bekannten Pfaden.
Am Karersee bin ich schnell … er kommt mir kleiner als 2015 vor. Dann schnell ein paar Höhenmeter auf Asphalt und einigen Waldwegen und schon bin ich am Karerpass. Hier nehme ich die Asphaltstrasse ins Fassatal, dann spare ich mir unten einige Höhenmeter.
In Pera di Fassa gibt es den spätmorgendlichen Cappo an der üblichen Sack Bar.




Als ich die Lage checke …




… fällt mir mein Bike in die Wade mit unschönen Ergebnis




Ich bleibe auf dem einfachen Weg …




… zum Karersee




Ein paar Meter muß ich auf der Straße radeln …




… dann weiche ich wieder auf den Forstweg aus …




… bis kurz vor dem Karerpass




Dann geht …




… es bergab …




… ins Fassatal …




… und wieder auf den Radweg


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*01.08.17, 13:30 Uhr: Baita Fodom*
Bis Canazei fahre ich auf dem leicht ansteigenden Radweg. Dort hole ich mir die Fahrkarte für Seilbahn zum Pardoijoch. Eigentlich dachte ich die Seilbahn geht direkt zum Joch, dem ist aber nicht so. Auf Anraten des Kassieres fahre ich ganz hoch und dann rüber zum Rifugio Baita Fredarola. Jetzt kann ich zum Pardoijoch fahren oder die neu angelegte MTB-Route in Richtung Arraba nehmen. Natürlich wähle ich die Bikepiste. Sattel runter und los.
Der Trail endet an der Baita Fodom … es ist Zeit für eine Stärkung. Essen und Trinken sind okay, aber sauteuer … nächstes mal speise ich lieber mit schlechterer Aussicht.




Mit der Seilbahn …




… düse ich hinauf …




… Panorama … passt




Am Rifugio Fredarola ist der Blick zurück ist schon gut …




… und nach vorne noch besser




Nach ein paar Meter …




… werden die Wanderer ausgesperrt …




… auf den neu angelegten bikeparkähnlichen Pisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*01.08.17, 16:00 Uhr: Corvara*
Die restliche Abfahrt bestreite ich auf der Schotter-Holper-Piste. Nicht schwierig aber auch nicht der Hit.
In Arraba reizt mich kurz ein Umweg … der Falzarego-Pass ist nicht weit entfernt, da könnte man einigen Unsinn machen. Aber die Vernunft siegt, ich fahre hoch zum Campolongo-Pass und runter nach Corvara. Die Hotels sind alle teuer hier … ich gehe ins 4-Sterne-Hotel Marmolada … geht schon mal.




Noch ein kleiner Trail …




… und etwas Geholpere …




… dann beginnt in Arraba …




… die kurze Auffahrt …




… zum nächsten Pass




Die letzte Abfahrt …




… vernichte ich wieder auf Asphalt


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*01.08.17, 20:00 Uhr: Corvara*
Das Essen im Hotel ist gut, auch wenn es für einen Biker zu kleine Portionen sind. Gut dass ich mittags schon Spagetti hatte.




Ein Schneider-Weißbier … fast wie in meiner Wahl-Arbeits-Heimat




Eine Variation  von „Scheiss da nix, dann feid da nix“


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Sella Ronda im Uhrzeigersinn bin ich 2015 gefahren. Diesmal andersrum, da gibt es unbekannte Pisten. Und die Berge kann man sicher auch ein zweites Mal anschauen. Leider ist das hier kein Geheimtipp und dementsprechend ist es auch teuer hier.

Obereggen - Karersee - Karerpass - Pera di Fasa - Canazai - Seilbahn Col dei Rossi - Rifugio Fodom - Arabba - Passo Campolongo - Corvara
54km, 930hm↑, 1868hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*02.08.17, 9.:00 Uhr: Corvara*
Plan heute: Erst zum Grödnerjoch, dann über Trails runter nach Wolkenstein und wieder hoch Richrung Sellajoch. Dort sind ein paar "Hütten", hoffentlich haben die ein Bett für mich


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Januar 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> die Motzerei


Ich motze nicht, ich wollte die Motivation des TEs nur als auch schon etwas ältere Solistin verstehen. Ich glaub', ich hab's bei der Etappe Kohlern-Obereggen, die ich als eine nette Trailtour mal gemacht hab', endlich kapiert. 

Also, weiterhin viel Spass und jeder, wie er mag!


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*02.08.17, 13:45  Uhr: Rifugio Salei in der Nähe des Sellajoch*
Von Corvara fahre ich erst ein Stück auf der Schottepiste hoch, dann nehme ich die Asphaltstraße bis zum Grödnerjoch. Einige Autos, viele Rennradler und viele E-Biker sind aufwärts unterwegs. Andere MTBler sehe ich nicht.
Am Grödnerjoch gibt's ein paar Fotos, dann nichts wie runter. Heute nehme ich die ausgewiesene MTB-Route, die oben Spaß macht, weiter unten aber zu einer breiten steilen Schotterpiste wird.
Kurz vor Wolkenstein treffe ich wieder auf die Asphaltstraße und fahre bergauf. Bis zur Abzweigung zum Grödnerjoch überholen mich noch Autos, aber dann habe ich freie Fahrt, denn am Mittwoch ist die Straße von hier bis zum Rifugio Passo Sella für Autos gesperrt. Warum? Keine Ahnung, aber es ist eine Wohltat und das nutzen scheinbar viele Radler aus. Der Anstieg zieht sich trotzdem, da meine Beine nicht mehr frisch sind.
Am geplanten Ende, dem Rifugio Saldo, ist nichts mehr frei. Also schiebe ich auch noch die steile Rampe zur Friedrich-August-Hütte hoch und frage nach einem Zimmer. Nur noch Lager oder ein Zimmer mit Etagendusche. Das Zimmer ist dann aber nur ein kleiner Verschlag mit Bett und Dachluke in einem umgebauten Schuppen, abgetrennt von nächsten Raum durch eine dünne Bretterwand … also Lager luxuriös. Ich verneine und fahre wieder zum Rifugio Saldo für ein kleines Mittagessen.




Auf Asphalt …




… raus aus dem Tal …




… über die kurvenreiche Straße …




… hoch zum Joch




Oben schaue ich ins nächste Tal … auch der Langkofel gibt sich die Ehre




Runter vom Grödnerjoch …




… erst auf einem …




… schönen einfachen Trail …




… dann wird’s ruppig auf dem losen groben Schotter … die Steilheit sieht man auf dem Bild mal wieder nicht




Für Autos gesperrt … wie wenn ich es geplant hätte …




… also fahre ich …




… nur von ein paar anderen Bikern begleitet hoch zum Sellajoch




Kurz vor dern Friedrich-August-Hütte … der Stier wird ausgebaut




Blick gen Portjoch … da war ich gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*02.08.17, 16:30 Uhr: St. Christina*
Zum Übernachten muss ich jetzt hinunter ins Grödnertal. Dafür wähle ich den Schotterweg durch die steinerne Stadt. Die Felsbrocken finde ich jetzt nicht so außergewöhnlich, mehr fasziniert mich die Trennung von Wanderern und Mountainbiker. Bei jeder Steigung ist ein Absperrband gespannt und beschildert, wer wo hin muss. Krass, sowas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Aber es werden immer mehr MTBler, auch noch gepuscht durch die E-Biker, und damit gibt es wohl auch immer mehr Konflikte.
Ich genieße kurz in friedlicher Koexistenz mit den Wanderern die Aussicht und mache mich auf den weiteren Weg zum Rifugio Emilio Comici. Die Hütte liegt schön, das erklärt auch die Menschenmenge. Weiter fahre ich auf dem für Biker ausgeschilderten Weg nach St. Christina … meist auf typischen Dolomitenschotterwegen, gewürzt mit ein paar Trailstücken. Ein bisschen Suchen und Probieren ist auch immer dabei. Zum Ende würde mich mein Track einen steilen zerfurchten Wanderweg hinunterführen. Ich teste das erste Stück, was mir nicht gefällt, und schiebe es wieder hoch. Mit Orux finde ich einen schönen Wanderweg, der mich bald an einer Asphaltstraße ins Tal ausspuckt.
In St. Christina sehe ich einen kleinen Imbiss, ideal für die Unterkunftssuche. Alles teuer hier. Ich frage auf blau einfach mal beim nächsten Hotel Carmen. Ein Zimmer ist frei, wenn auch nicht billig, aber egal, ich habe keinen Bock mehr weiter zu suchen.




Am Weg durch die Steinerne Stadt wird strickt zwischen Wanderer und Radler getrennt … crazy




Den Sellastock im Blick…




… fahre ich weiter …




… vorbei an glücklichen Kühen …




… zum vollem Emilio Comici




Bergab wechseln sich …




… Schotterpiste und …




… einfache Trails ab




Kurz vor dem Tal …




… suche ich mir einen Ausweg auf die Asphaltstraße


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Wunderschöne Gegend, aber fast zu voll. Hatte aber keinerlei Probleme mit irgendwelchen Wanderern.

Corvara - Grödnerjoch - Selva di Val Gardena - Rifugio Friedrich August Hütte - Rifugio Salei - Rifugio Emilio Comici - St. Christina
34km, 1382hm↑, 1522hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*03.08.17, 9:00 Uhr: St. Christina*
Plan heute: Nach St. Ulrich und mit der Seilbahn rauf und rüber zum Brogles-Sattel. Dann runter und wieder rauf zur Schlütterhütte.


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*03.08.17, 11:00 Uhr: Borgles Hütte*
Nach St. Ulrich fahre ich auf der Hauptstraße und dann hoch auf 2100hm mit der Standseilbahn Raschötz. Kurz auf, ab und wieder auf, dann bin ich auf einer panoramareichen Schotterstraße. Gut fahrbar, aber ich brauche wegen der Fotopausen länger als die Wanderer, die ich öfters überhole. Kurz vor der Brogles-Hütte kommen noch einige Steinplatten bergab, die ich scheinbar zu schnell nehme. Denn als ich an der Hütte nach einem Foto weiterfahren will, habe ich einen Platten. Dann habe ich auch Zeit für einen Cappo, während ich flicke.




Die Standseilbahn verkürzt den Anstieg




Ein kurzes Steilstück …




… dann habe ich das erstmalig den Blick auf den Langkofen




Bald schwinden die Bäume …




… auf dem letzten Metern bergauf




Biketechnisch einfach …




… überzeugt der Weg …




… auf andere Weise




Am Ende fahre ich über Steinplatten …




… hinunter zur neuen Borgles-Hütte


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*03.08.17, 12:30 Uhr: Zans*
Die 400hm Trails runter von der Hütte sind im Mittelteil etwas schwerer. Dann noch 200hm auf Schotterstraße vernichtet, die ich anschließend gleich wieder bergauf fahren muß bis zum Parkplatz Zans. Jetzt brauche ich was zum Trinken.




Der Weg …




… ist für mein Bike …




… und mich zwingend vorgegeben




Erst ein Stück Trail …




… und dann ein Schotterweg bergab




Ein Hydrant mitten im Wald nach Zams … welchen Sinn hat der?


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*03.08.17, 14:30 Uhr: Schlütterhütte*
Nach der kurzen Pause vertraue ich meinem Track nicht, sondern den Wegweisern … ein Fehler. Denn ich nehme den falschen Weg zur Gampenalm. An der Kaserill-Alm geht nichts mehr mit Fahren. Am Ende schiebe ich über eine steile Wiese bergauf … mir platzt fast die Pumpe.
An der Alm will ich trotzdem nicht rasten, die ausgeschilderten 40 Minuten zur Schlütterhütte mache ich jetzt auch noch. Schiebend geht es weitere auf der steilen Schotterpiste bis nach der letzten Kehre endlich die Hütte auftaucht.
Mein erster Weg ist zum Wirt, der mir einen Platz in einem Dreibettzimmer gibt. In Nachhinein erfahre ich, dass eine Reservierung abgesagt hat … Glück gehabt. Sonst wäre ich weiter zum Würzjoch und hätte da mein Glück versucht.




Unten noch ein breiter Schotterweg …




… dann querfeldein zur Gampenalm




Weiter bergauf …




… wird es wieder schön …




An der Schlütterhütte …




… brauche ich Kohlenhydrate


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*03.08.17, 17:00 Uhr: Schlütterhütte*
Ich wandere noch kurz auf den Zendleser Kofel und erfreue mich an dem Ausblick. An der Hütte bestelle ich ein Wasser und 1/4 Rotwein und bin ebenso erfreut über die Preise. Auf der Hütte ist es billiger als im Grödnertal. Da bleibe ich doch gern hier oben.




Am Kreuzkofeljoch zweigen einige Pfade ab …




… ich nehme den zum Zendleser Kofel




360° Panorama




Und noch ein Blick auf meine Auffahrt und zur Schlütterhütte


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*03.08.17, 21:00 Uhr: Schlütterhütte*
Zum Abendessen setze ich mich noch genau zu den zwei Wanderern, die auch noch in mein Zimmer eingezogen sind. Auch zwei ältere Bayern … es wird ein geselliger feuchtfröhlicher Abend.


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Traumhafter Tag mit vielen mega Panoramen. Dolomiten leisten eben.
Auch waren deutlich weniger Touris unterwegs, da nur wenige Stellen mit dem Auto erreichbar waren.

St. Christina - St. Ulrich - Standseilbahn Raschötz - Brogleshütte - Jausenstation Zans - Kaserill Alm - Gampenalm - Schlütterhütte
24km, 1165hm↑, 970hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich motze nicht!


Ist ja fast schon wieder Motzerei  Passt scho
Was heisst eigentlich TE? Thread Ersteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. Januar 2018)

Das erinnert mich an meinen Ausflug in die Dolomiten von 2016. Wobei ich in die andere Richtung unterwegs war.


----------



## cschaeff (10. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Ein Hydrant mitten im Wald nach Zams … welchen Sinn hat der?



Die Feuerwehr freut sich, wenn bei Waldbrand für ausreichend Löschwasser gesorgt ist...


----------



## Mausoline (11. Januar 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an meinen Ausflug in die Dolomiten von 2016. Wobei ich in die andere Richtung unterwegs war.



Ja, gell, des war scheee


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

*04.08.17, 8:00 Uhr: Schlütterhütte*
Auf der AV-Hütte beginnt der Tag früh. Um 7:00 Uhr gibt's Frühstück, so dass ich um 8:00 Uhr schon starte.
Plan heute: Um dem Peitlerkofel ans Würzjoch, dann rauf zur Maurerberghütte weiter zu den Rodenecker Almen. Vielleicht kann ich irgendwo oben übernachten. Ansonsten fahre ich runter nach Brixen, auch wenn ich das bei den Temperaturen gar nicht will.


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

*04.08.17, 11:30 Uhr: Munt de Fornella*
Wow, wie genial war das denn.
Von der Hütte schiebe ich zum Kreuzkofeljoch und nochmal ein kleines Stück weiter, dann sehe ich meinen nächsten Abschnitt und jubiliere. Denn der Pfad zieht sich nun traumhaft am Bergrücken entlang. Und genauso gut wie er aussieht lässt er sich auch fahren.
An der Abzweigung zur Peitlerscharte endet der Stollenschmaus. Natürlich nehme ich nicht den Weg durch die Scharte … S4 ist nichts für mich. Ein paar Stufen bergab schieben ich bevor den Rest zur Hauptweg herunter fahren kann. Nun folge ich der Schotterstraße etwa 2km über wunderschöne Bergwiesen, dann zweigt ein Pfad bergauf ab, der mich zum Gömajoch bringt.
Nach dem kurzen Downhill komme ich an einer Schotterstraße heraus, der mit zur Ütja de Goma bringt. Ich wähle mich schon in Sicherheit, aber es folgt noch ein unfahrbarer Wanderweg bis zur Munt de Fornella … Zeit für einen Cappo.




Ciao Schlütterhütte, war schön bei dir




Am Kreuzkofeljoch begrüß mich  die Sonne




Noch etwas bergauf …




… dann sehe ich über der Kuppe …




… juhuuuuuuuuuuu …




… ein Traum …




… breitet sich vor mir aus




Für den guten Kilometer …




… brauche ich einige Zeit




Der Höhenweg endet an der Peitlerscharte … ich muß mich entscheidet …




… runter durch den steilen Günther Messner Steig …




… oder den einfachen Weg um den Peitlerkofel … den ich natürlich nehme




Nach ein paar Stufen bin ich am Schotterweg …




… der am kleinen Teich mit ein paar sonderbaren Bewohnern vorbeiführt
Letztes Jahr wurde ein Jungtier hier ausgewildert, es sollte Mitglied der Gruppe werden. Leider konnte ich es heuer nicht sichten. Ist es Opfer eines Raubtiers geworden? Hat es einen besseren Teich gefunden? Wer weiß? Sachdienliche Hinweise können hier gepostet werden.




Weiter …




… über liebliche Almwiesen …




… rum um den Peitlerkofel




Könnte es schlechter Treffen …




… auf dem menschenleeren …




… Schotterweg




Dann biege ich ab auf einen gepflegten …




… schönen …




… aussichtsreichen …




… Schotterweg …




… zum Gömajoch …




… der von Tieren …




… bewacht wird … gefährlich? Gummientenjäger?




Noch ein Blick zurück …




… dann fahre ich …




… den Trail …




… durch die die Nordflanke des Peitlerkofel




Einfache Pfade …




… wechseln sich mit Schiebepassagen …




… bis zum Munt de Fornella ab


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

*04.08.17, 12:30 Uhr: Maurerberghütte*
Ein kurzes Stück Schotterstrasse, dann bin ich am übervölkerten Würzjoch … nur schnell weg. Ich sausen die 100hm bergab und biege dann in den Uphill zur Maurerberghütte ab. Schnell bin ich oben und frage auf blöde ob noch ein Zimmer frei ist. Und tatsächlich es ist was frei, dann mache ich heute einen kurzen Tag … auch gut.




Zu viele Autos …




… ich muß weg … über den Wald spitzt schon die Maurerberghütte raus




Es folgt die einfache Auffahrt …




… zur Maurerberghütte … Aussicht passt …




… Essen auch


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

*04.08.17, 15:00 Uhr: Maurerberghütte*
Was machen mit den angebrochenen Nachmittag. Da gehe ich doch kurz noch auf dem Maurerberg, sind nochmal 200hm. Oben hat man eine schöne Rundumsicht, die man sich mit den Kühen teilt.




Schön hier …




… das erkennt auch der Meister …




… und seine Mädels, die den Brotzeitplatz besetzten




Den Hügel in der Mitte gehe ich morgen an …




… und von dort komme ich heute




Beweisfoto, ich war hier




Was soll das Plakat mitten am Berg? Ich habe nachgefragt. Soll ein Kunstwerk sein. Die Einheimischen verstehen es genauso wenig wie ich.


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

*04.08.17, 20:00 Uhr: Maurerberghütte*
Heute gibt es leckere Spaghetti aglio olio peperoncino. Ein perfekter Ausklang eines wunderschönen Tages.




Der perfekte Abschluß des Tages


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Die Umrundung des Peitlerkofels hatte ich schon länger auf der ToDo-Liste. Sie war so schön wie erhofft. Traumhafte Gegend, Bilderbuchwetter, leckere Trails. An der Maurerberghütte war ich so mit Glückhormonen geflutet, daß ich schon mittags Feierabend machen musste.

Schlütterhütte - Kreuzkofeljoch - Peitlerscharte - Gömajoch - Munt de Fornella - Würzjoch - Maurerberghütte
15km, 529hm↑, 702hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (12. Januar 2018)

Mein lieber Mann, hast du ein Sahnewetter. Ich weiß, du hattest auch ein, zwei Tage Regenwetter. Aber soll ich dir mal richtiges Sch-Wetter zeigen?









Das war das "Highlight" unserer Tour. An den anderen 4 von 6 Tagen hatten wir nur Regen 
Egal. Freut mich, dass deine Tour so erfolgreich war


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

Hatte ja auch Zeit auf schönes Wetter zu warten. Die Woche vorher war "Land unter" in Italien.


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

*05.08.17, 8:45 Uhr: Maurerberghütte*
Meine geplante Abreise zieht sich hin, da ich noch einen Platten flicken muss. Mein Bike hat sich in der Garage scheinbar was eingefangen.
Plan heute: Über viele Trail reiten bis zu den Rodenecker Almen. Danach muss ich mich entscheiden, runter nach Brixen und dann noch eine Schleife fahren oder nach Mühlbach und gen Heimat abbiegen.


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

*05.08.17, 12:30 Uhr: Rastnerhütte*
Das Wetter war heute zweifelhaft. Die erste Stunde hat es immer wieder nach Regen ausgeschaut. Aber je länger der Vormittag dauerte, desto mehr kam die Sonne durch.
Von der Maurerberghütte bis zum Lüsner Joch folge ich den fahrbaren Trail, der mich nur manchmal bergauf für ein paar Meter zum Schieben zwingt. Dann folgt der Uphill zum Col da Lech, bei dem ich größtenteils das Bike an die Hand nehme. Nun kommen einige Flow-Trail-Kilometer bis zum Jakobsstöckl im stetigen Auf und Ab. Nach einigen steilen Schotterkehren bin ich an Grünfelder Alm. Hier fahre ich wie sonst immer durch die Almen auf den Schotterweg in Richtung Koch Alm. Aber heute will ich ja den Weg oben rüber testen. Als fahre ich zurück und nehme den Hauptweg, wie mir auch vorher die Bäuerin schon gesagt hat. Ab der Campiller-Alm wird der Weg sehr wiesig. Ein kurzes Stück bergab kann ich fahren, bergauf muss ich aber schieben. Der Spuk ist am Ellener Kreuz aber schnell vorbei.
Nach ein paar Metern zur Burgstallalm geht es auf der Schotterstrasse bergab und am Ende nochmal bergauf. Bald fahre ich an der neugebauten Starkenfeldhütte vorbei und kehre in der viel gemütlicheren Rastnerhütte ein.
Frage an die Dolomitenkenner: Wäre es sinnvoll, wenn man schon am Ellener Kreuz ist, über da Astjoch zu fahren?




Morgens an der Maurerberghütte ..




… sind die Wolken noch fotogen




Die nächsten Kilometer …




… sind zwar mal dreckig …




… machen aber viel Spaß …




… auch wenn ich bergauf nicht immer leicht ist …




… bergab ist wieder alles super




Am Lüsner Joch wird’s kurz steiler …




… bis zum …




… Col da Lech




Der Trail ist perfekt, das Wetter nicht …




… da gibt es interessante Fotos




Ich fahre wieder …




… am Glitter See vorbei … der war auch schon voller




Immer aufpassen …




… auf dem easy Trail




Das Bergab …




… und Bergauf




… mit vielen Fotos …




… kostet Zeil




Nach der Wiesner-Alm …




… fahre ich auf der Schotterpiste …




… zum Jakobsstöckl




Da komm ich her




Da Stück Irrfahrt an der Grünfelder Alm ist stark verkuht




Nach der Campiller-Alm wird wiesig …




… und steinig …




… und bergauf muß ich schieben




Doch schnell bin ich …




… am Ellener Kreuz …




… und sehe schon die Abfahrt …




… doch zuerst muß ich noch zur Burgstallalm




Auf Schotter…




… rüber …




… zur neuen Starkenfeldhütte … ist wohl abgebrannt …




… und zu den Hüttenmakaroni an der Rastnerhütte


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

*05.08.17, 17:30 Uhr: Stilfes*
Den Wanderweg lasse ich aus, da heute am Samstag zu viele Wanderer unterwegs sind. Der plattgewalzte Weg macht irgendwie auch Spaß. Zuviel scheinbar, denn an einer Bodenwelle haut es mir meinen Fotoapparat aus meiner Oberrohrtasche. Aber außer Kratzer ist nichts passiert.
Am Zumis Parkplatz entscheide ich mich die Rückreise anzutreten und fahre auf Asphalt nach Mühlbach ab. Auf dem Radweg geht's weiter nach Franzenfeste, wo mein Hinterrad nochmal die Luft verliert. Wieder ein kleines Loch, das ich flicke.
Bald bin ich in Sterzing und kriege kein Zimmer, da der Ort komplett ausgebucht ist. Es ist eben August und da ist Südtirol für Spontanreiser wie mich nicht zu empfehlen, da Hauptreisezeit ist. Also fahre ich morgen heim.
Durch die Vermittlung eines Hoteliers bekomme ich noch ein Zimmer 5km von Sterzing entfernt gen Brixen. Egal, Hauptsache ein Bett.




Nach dem Mittagessen …




… folge ich dem Schotterweg …




… bergab




Am Parkplatz Zumis …




… nehmen ich die Straße hinab …




… nach Mühlbach … einen schönen Trail habe ich auf OSM nicht gefunden




Es folgen viele Kilometer Radweg




Ratebild: Wer erkennt den Irrsinn


----------



## Trekiger (12. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Von der Mauerberghütte zum Parkplatz Zumis bin ich ja schon öfters gefahren. Macht mir aber einfach Spaß.

Maurerberghütte - Lüsener Joch - Col dal Lech - Glittersee - Wieseralm - Jakobsstöckl - Campiller Alm - Ellener Kreuz - Burgstallalm - Rastnerhütte - Parkplatz Zumis - Mühlbach - Aicha -Franzenfeste - Sterzing - Stilfes
72km, 1133hm↑, 2296hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (12. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Wäre es sinnvoll, wenn man schon am Ellener Kreuz ist, über da Astjoch zu fahren?


Da bin ich schon drüber, in der Gegenrichtung zu deiner Tour. Das Astjoch habe ich als 'nicht lohnenswert' abgespeichert. Da war aber auch das Wetter sehr wankelmütig. Die Campill-Gegend hat mir besonders gut gefallen.


----------



## mauntnmad (13. Januar 2018)

Das Foto mit der einen Kuh in #284 finde ich genial (die weiteren (Bilder,nicht Kühe) gefallen natürlich auch)


----------



## bMerry (13. Januar 2018)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Das Foto mit der einen Kuh in #284 finde ich genial (die weiteren (Bilder,nicht Kühe) gefallen natürlich auch)


..... die (Kuh) ist vom Tourismusverband 

@Trekiger schöne Bilder und inzwischen völlig anderer Charakter der Tour - macht Spaß mitzulesen, Danke fürs Teilen!

Ride on
bMerry


----------



## cschaeff (13. Januar 2018)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon drüber, in der Gegenrichtung zu deiner Tour. Das Astjoch habe ich als 'nicht lohnenswert' abgespeichert. Da war aber auch das Wetter sehr wankelmütig. Die Campill-Gegend hat mir besonders gut gefallen.


Von der Starkenfeldhütte sind wir den 67er auf das Astjoch. Die letzten 100 HM bis zum Gipelkreuz Schieben/Tragen. Das wäre in der Abfahrt vermutlich S2/S3. Aussicht war sehr schön von da oben (bei gutem Wetter). Und Gipfelkreuz hat man ja nicht so oft mit dem bike...


----------



## Trekiger (13. Januar 2018)

*06.08.17, 8:30 Uhr: Stilfes*
Der Plan für heute war über Pfitscherjoch ins Zillertal zu fahren, doch das Wetter spielt nicht mit. Hier ist es schon nicht warm und nördlich des Alpenhauptkamms soll es regnen. Also fahre ich einfach wieder über den Brenner und schau mal wie weit ich komme.


----------



## Trekiger (13. Januar 2018)

*06.08.17, 13:00 Uhr: Patsch*
Bis zum Brenner fahre ich auf dem Radweg; diesmal sogar das Stück zwischen Sterzing und Gossensass. Je weiter ich hinauf komme desto kühler und stärker pfeift mich der Wind von vorne entgegen. Auch die Wolken werden immer dicker.
Am Brenner packe ich mich für die Abfahrt ein. Bis Matrei ist es trocken, doch dann erwischen mich die ersten Tropfen. Ich wähle wieder den Weg über Ellbögen. Auf der Fahrt bis Patsch werde ich gut durchgewaschen, aber dank der kleinen Gegenstiegen bleibt mir zumindest warm. Aber eine Stunde Regenfahrt reicht mir heute. Also checke ich wieder im Bärenwirth ein. Wäre zwar noch gerne bis ins Inntal gefahren, damit es morgen keine Mammutetappe wird, aber dafür bin ich zu durchweicht. Dann muss ich morgen eben die 170km fahren. Das Wetter soll wieder passen und die Beine werden es schon leisten.




Auf dem Weg nach Sterzing …




… schau ich ins Pfitschtal rein … lass ich heute besser bleiben




Das Stück Radweg nach Sterzing …




… finde ich irgendwie unglücklich




Nach Gossensass weiter auf dem Radweg …




… zum Brenner




Hoffentlich darf ich über die Grenze … so vermummt wie ich bin




Nach Matrei erwischt mich der Regen endgültig


----------



## Trekiger (13. Januar 2018)

*06.08.17, 20:00 Uhr: Patsch *
Es hat sich eingeregnet, hoffentlich stimmt der Wetterbericht und morgen wirds trocken.



Nichts zu sehen vom Stubaital heute … kein Vergleich mit dem Ausblick von vor 9 Tagen


----------



## Trekiger (13. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Unterwegs auf bekannten Pfaden nur diesmal in umgekehrter Richtung.

Stilfes - Sterzing - Gossensass - Brenner - Matrei - Ellbögen - Patsch
53km, 944hm↑, 903hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (13. Januar 2018)

*07.08.17, 9:00 Uhr: Patsch*
Jetzt geht’s heim. Wird wieder ein langer Tag am Innradweg.


----------



## Trekiger (13. Januar 2018)

*07.08.17, 13:00 Uhr: Angath*
Ich starte mit der Abfahrt ins Inntal für die ich die kürzeste Strecke über Lans, Adrans und Ampass wähle. Bergab okay, bergauf nicht zu empfehlen, da zu viel Verkehr herrscht. Dann folge ich den ausgeschilderten Innradweg bis Angath und fülle meinen Kalorienspeicher.




Bei der Abfahrt ziert sich das Wetter noch …




… die Nordkette versteckt sich in den Wolken …




… aber zumindest ist es trocken




Ab dem Zillertal …




… reist es auf …




…und wird wie versprochen sonnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (13. Januar 2018)

*07.08.17, 17:01 Uhr: Hohenlinden*
Auf dem Innradweg fahre ich noch viel Kilometer … eintönig, meine Gedanken schweifen ab, fast meditativ … und irgendwie manifestiert sich ein Gedanke in meinem Kopf … schaffe ich es bis 17:00 Uhr zuhause zu sein? Ein Ziel für die Heimfahrt. Ich gebe Gas.
Bei Attel verlasse ich den Inn und brauche eine kleine Pause nach dem kurzen Anstieg … ich merke jetzt meine Beine. Auf den finalen 25 Kilometern gebe ich alles, aber 200 Meter vor meiner Haustüre springt der Uhrzeiger auf 17:01 Uhr … Ziel verfehlt … aber es gibt schlimmeres.




Viele Kurbelumdrehungen später …




… quere ich in Kufstein den Inn …




… und schon werden die Berge zahmer




Bei den letzten fotogenen Hügel …




… verlasse ich Österreich




Stunden später …




… sehe ich den Kirchturm von Hohenlinden …ich bin daheim


----------



## Trekiger (13. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Ja klar könnte ich auch mit der Bahn fahren, aber alles mit eigener Wadelpower zu bewältigen hat auch schon was.

Patsch - Lans - Ampass - Schwaz - Brixlegg - Angarth - Kufstein - Rosenheim - Attel - Hohenlinden
169km, 463hm↑, 897hm↓
Track auf gpsies




ENDE RUNDE 2


----------



## Trekiger (13. Januar 2018)

Danke, Astjoch ist als 'nicht lohnenswert' abgespeichert
Kuh in #284: Finde ich auch perfekt
@bMerry Sagte immer das es noch Trail geben wird. Und in Runde 3 gibt auch noch welche.


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Januar 2018)

So macht der Winter hier in Deutschland´s Toscana Spaß: Gestern ne Runde biken gehen und abends den Bericht hier lesen, die Bilder anschauen, Bekanntes wiedererkennen und von der neuen Saison und neuen Zielen träumen. Und heute nochmal das Gleiche. Könnte glatt zur Routine werden. Ich freu mich auf Runde 3 und daß bei uns das Wetter hält.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> ...
> Nach ein paar Stufen bin ich am Schotterweg …
> 
> 
> ...



Unser Entchen    nicht mehr da. Es war so schwer einen guten Platz zu finden und die Besitzerin versprach auf es aufzupassen  Hoffentlich ist ihm nix passiert und es hat sich nur versteckt  
aber lieb von dir @Trekiger dass du nachgeschaut hast  

und wir haben bereits für ein anderes Entchen einen schönen Platz gefunden


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2018)

Bist du mit deiner neuen Kamera zufrieden?

Ich finde deine Fotos klasse  nicht nur  weil sie in so einer genialen Gegend gemacht wurden.
Aber 170km, da wär ich auf jeden Fall mit dem Zug gefahren. Ich bin einmal vom Brenner nach Innsbruck auf der Staatsstraße bei sch... Gegenwind, weil einer meinte, die Zugstrecke kann man sparen, da ist man gleich in Innsbruck. Wir haben den Anschluß grade noch erwischt.
Freu mich auf Teil 3


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Januar 2018)

Mag sein, dass ich jetzt auch in die Kategorie "Motzer" eingeordnet werde. Trotzdem sehe ich es so, dass mir der zweite Teil deines Berichtes um Längen besser gefällt als der Erste. Asphalt und Berge, das passt für mich persönlich irgendwie nicht so dolle zusammen. Da sind die feinen Trails vor der Dolomitenkulisse schon viel schöner anzuschauen . Bin weiter dabei und freue mich schon auf den dritten Teil .
lg basti321


----------



## bMerry (13. Januar 2018)

Genial, mir gefällt es, wie Du die Strecken kombinierst. Ich ab dem ersten Tag gerne gelesen. Ist doch prima so, schließlich ist ein Rad ein Rad und Dein Weg eben da wo Du langgehst. Das Gesamte ist ansprechend und gerade in der Summe eine beeindruckende Tour. Deine spontane Wegführung ist unterhaltsam, mäandern nach Herzenslust. Danke!
Ich füll mal schnell die Nachos nach - für das, was kommen mag 

Ride on
bMerry


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

@Mausoline Bestimmt hat das Entlein einen esseren Teich gefunden. Ja, bin mit der neuen Kamera sehr zufrieden. Ich habe nichts gegen lange Teerabschnitte ... wie man hier auch lesen kann.
@basti321 Der 2. Teil hat definitiv mehr MTB-Anteil.
@bMerry @rhnordpool merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*22.08.17, 9:45 Uhr: Wanderparkplatz in der Nähe des Achenpass*
Nach zwei Wochen daheim packt mich wieder die Radellust … ich fahre noch eine Tour. Wollte wieder von zuhause aus starten,  aber meine Nachbarn gehen wandern am Tegernsee und da kann ich mitfahren. Ohne schlechten Gewissen erschwindle ich mir 50km und fahre statt über Garmisch eben über den Achensee.


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*22.08.17, 14:30 Uhr: Zirl*
Jetzt brauche ich nach gut 90km endlich eine Pause. Da kommt das Café in dem Supermarkt direkt am Weg gerade recht. Und ich bin nicht der einzige Radler dem es so ergeht. Denn der Innradweg bewegt sich hinter Innsbruck meist zwischen Autobahn und Inn und nicht durch Ortschaften.
Nach der Anfahrt mit dem Auto ist es vom Wanderparkplatz bis zum Achenpass nur noch ein Klacks. Ab hier nehme ich heute die ausgeschilderte Bikeroute zum Achensee … zwei Anstiegs und zwei Abfahrten auf Schotter, dann bin ich in  Achenkirch. Dazwischen, nach genau 9,42km flicke ich meinen ersten Platten. Ich hoffe auch meinen letzten … habe wieder einen neuen Rocket Ron aufgezogen und zweifle jetzt schon etwas an dessen Pannensicherheit.
Am Achensee vorbei fahre ich nach Maurach und  dann den direkten Weg nach Jenbach. Ist schon steil. Kein Wunder, saß mir beim Uphill 2015 fast die Wadeln geplatzt sind.
Im Tal biege ich auf den Innradweg ab und verlasse ihn nicht mehr. In Innsbruck ist es mir zu voll für einen Stopp, also fahre ich weiter bis Zirl.




Am Achenpass nehme ich den ausgeschilderten Radweg …




… durch den Wald …




… zum Achensee …




… und weiter …




… am Ufer entlang …




… nach Maurach




Am Innradweg fahre ich diesmal …




… durch Innsbruck …




… wo ich in die Statistik der Stadt eingehe




Eingepfercht zwischen Autobahn und Inns fahre ich weiter


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*22.08.17, 18:30 Uhr: Imst*
Heute fahre ich rein nach Wegweiser, da ich mich erst in der Früh entschieden habe wieder dem Inn entlang zu fahren. Nach Telfs wird mir das zum Verhängnis. Da geht der ausgewiesene Weg Richtung Landeck um einen kleinen Berg herum. Den verweigere ich und fahre lieber den Radweg südlich des Inns. Doch dazu muß ich wieder 1,5km meinen Weg zurück.
Die letzten 10km werden dann anstrengender. Ich wechsle öfters die Innseite und es geht dauernd bergauf und wieder bergab … macht es interessanter aber auch anstrengender. Nach 140km finde ich im Eggerbräu in Imst ein Bett. Passt.




Nach viele Asphalt-Kilometern …




… wird der Weg interessanter …




… a Brückele …




… über‘s Bächele …




… fast so kitschig …




… wie im deutschem Schlager


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Zum Einrollen wieder viele Kilometer und wenig Höhenmeter. Muß eben erst mal zum Startpunkt radeln.

Wildbad Kreuth - Achensee - Jenbach - Schwaz - Innsbruck - Stams - Imst
141km, 931hm↑, 998hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*23.08.17, 9:00 Uhr: Imst*
Plan heute: Möglichst kraftsparend nach Ischgl


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*23.08.17, 12:15 Uhr: Sparmarkt in See*
Bis Landeck fahre ich ohne viele Höhenmeter auf der ausgeschilderten Route. Dann geht es hoch bis Tobadill. Hier zweige ich von der Standardroute ab und fahre ins Tal bis kurz vor dem Schloss Wiesberg. Dann noch ein kleiner Hügel und schon bin ich auf der Hauptstraße und bald im Ort See. Ein richtiges Café sehe ich nicht, also entscheide ich mich für das Café am kleinen Supermarkt im Ort. Schlechte Wahl, da der Cappo so gar nicht schmeckt.




Nach dem Flachstück bis Landeck …




… folgt ein kurzer Anstieg …




… mit Ausblick …




… nach Tobadill




Die Abfahrt endet …




… am einem Tunnel, den ich aber nur ganz kurz fahren muß, …




… bevor ich auf der Landstraße Höhenmeter fresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*23.08.17, 14:00 Uhr: Ischgl*
Die nächsten Kilometer fahre ich weiter auf der Straße. Vor dem Tunnel biege ich auf die Bikeroute ab. Sind ein paar Höhenmeter mehr, aber dafür sind sogar kurze Trails dabei.
Im Ischgl schau ich beim Bikeshop vorbei und hole mir einen neuen Ersatzschlauch. So bin ich morgen top ausgestattet.




Ein paar …




… kurze Trailstücke …




… vor Ischgl


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*23.08.17, 20:00 Uhr: Ischgl*
Heute wollte ich keine Halbpension, mir war nach Pizza. Bin im Kuhstall gelandet. Pizza ist gut, aber als 0,25 Hauswein drehen sie mir den teuersten für 10€ an. Frechheit.




Mein schönes Zimmer im Hotel Goldener Adler


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Heute nur eine kurze Etappe. Morgen wird es schwieriger.

Imst - Landeck - Tobadill - See - Ischgl
53km, 1119hm↑, 540hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*24.08.17, 9:00 Uhr: Ischgl*
Das Frühstück ist wie erwartet auch gut. Das Hotel ist sein Geld wert.
Gestern hat mir der Verkäufer in der Werkstatt noch abgeraten „oben rüber“ zum Fimberpass zu fahren, da es hochalpine und sehr hart sei. Abends habe ich noch einige Berichte durchgelesen und die sagen was anderes. Also probiere ich es, hab ja den ganzen Tag Zeit.
Außerdem kann ich die Gondel umsonst fahren. Das muss ich doch ausnützen.


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*24.08.17, 14:00 Uhr: Fimberpass*
Das meiste habe ich schon geschafft, war wunderschön, aber auch anstrengend.
Ich steige aus der Gondel auf 2740hm und muss nun hoch zur Greitspitze auf 2871hn. Die letzten Meter muss ich schieben da es sicher 30% sind. Aber aus der Gruppe, die mit mir rauf ist, fährt das einer … Respekt.
Dann geht es hinunter und wieder hinauf zum Salaaser Kopf. Einen Trail dorthin umfahre ich auf dem Schotterweg, aber den Kopf nehme ich mit und werde mit einem schönen Trail belohnt.
Es folgen der kurze Anstieg bis kurz vor dem Palinkopf und dann die Schotterabfahrt bis zum Zeblasjoch auf 2440hm. Den kurzen Trail dorthin verpass ich.
Jetzt kommt die anstrengende Wanderung zur Fuorcla da Val Gronda auf 2752hm. Am Joch empfängt mich das Schweiz-Schild und dahinter sehe ich einen Trail nach meinem Geschmack … flowig ohne Gemeinheiten. So bleibt er auch, nur ganz zum Ende hin wird er etwas schwieriger, da er ausgewaschene, dreckiger und steiler wird. Die meiste Zeit habe ich aber ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.
Auf 2385hm treffe ich auf den Pfad zum Fimberpass und folge ihm schiebend bergauf. Nochmals schweißtreibend, aber nur von kurzer Dauer. Am Fimberpass auf 2608hm mache ich eine kurze Pause und esse die mitgebrachte Mini-Prinzenrolle… besser als nichts.




Mit der Seilbahn …




… fahre ich hoch …




… zum Flimjoch




Die Auffahrt zur Greitspitze ist steil …




… aber sein Bike schultern ist schon übertrieben




Die Aussicht nach Norden ist schön …




… nach Süden trotz Skigebiet auch




Im Winter würde ich …




… hier runterwedeln




Von rechts komme ich her …




… und fahre über den schönen Trail …




… in Richtung Salaaser Kopf




Irgendwann muß ich mich losreissen …




…und weiterfahren …




… bis ich kurz vor dem Palinkopf das Skigebiet verlasse …




… und zum Zebrasjoch abfahre




Der Anstieg startet nass …




… steinig …




… und ist bald unfahrbar …




… also schieben ich …




… die nächsten 300hm hoch …




… war anstrengend …




… ist aber jetzt vorbei …




… und die Belohnung wartet auf mich




Ich düse los …




… lasse es einfach rollen …




… und erfreue mich an der genialen Landschaft …




… und den Superduper-Spitzen-Flow-Trail




Bis auf die beiden bin ich ganz alleine unterwegs …




… keiner stört mich auf dem S0,5 Flowtrail




Als die Heidelberger-Hütte in den Blick kommt …




… nähere ich mich den Ende …




… nur noch ein kleiner Schlenker bergab …




… dann treffe ich auf den Weg zum Fimbajoch




Die wissen es auch wo es schön ist




Bergauf …




… schiebe ich …




… und treffe eine Gruppe an dem Steilstück, die ihr Bike lieber schultern




Als ich eins der Mädels überhole, sagt eine zu mir „schönes Trikot“ … ist mir auch noch nie passiert. Aber das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Jungs und Mädels … Frauen schauen auf die Kleidung und Männer auf das Bike.




Oben am Fimberapass …




… schaue ich zurück auf die Auffahrt. Rechts kann man auch noch einen Biker der Gruppe beim Posen sehen … würde ich nie machen


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*24.08.17, 15:00 Uhr: Griosch*
Der Downhill kostet die letzten Körner. Oben kommt ein kurzes S3-Stück, dann kann ich alles fahren. Unten kommen einige verdreckte Stellen, die ich zu umgehen versuche. Mein Bike ist auf jeden Fall sauberer als 2009, als ich das erste Mal hier war.
Auf etwa 2000hm ist der Trail zu Ende und ich fahre den holprigen Schotterweg weiter bis Griosch, wo Ich an einer Hütte eine kleine Erfrischung zu mir nehme … mit schweizerischen Preisen.




Die letzte Abfahrt des Tages liegt vor mir …




… oben kommt ein kurzes schwierigeres Stück …




… dann kann …




… ich alles fahren …




… auch wenn ich mehr …




… arbeiten muß …




… als beim vorherigen Flowtrail




Am Bach …




… wird es kurz unwegsam …




… bis zur Brücke


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*24.08.17, 16:30 Uhr: Scuol*
Leider nerven die Wespen beim Relaxen in Groisch, so dass ich schnell weiter fahre. Den Trail lass ich aus, ich fahre über den Weg nach Vna und Ramosch und schlussendlich nach Scuol. Im Hotel Traube war ich schon 2009. War sehr gut, ich checke wieder hier ein auch wenn der Preis deutlich höher ist als damals.




Noch ein kurzes Stück auf Schotter …




… und etwas Asphalt …




… dann ist der wunderschöne Tag zu Ende


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*24.08.17, 20:30 Uhr: Scuol*
Super Abendessen mit Wasser, Wein, Bier und Holundergrappa. Der angemessene Ausklang für einen Traumtag … einer meiner besten Biketage.


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Wow, was war das genial da oben über Greitspitze, Salaaser Kopf und Fuorcla da Val Gronda zu fahren. Viel, viel geiler als im Tal die Piste hoch zutreten. Gut dass ich die Empfehlung des Ischgler Bikeangestellten ignoriert habe. Der Trail von der Fuorcla da Val Gronda ist für mich die Definition eines Flow-Trails. Leicht bergab auf einen schmalen, aber gut fahrbaren Trail ohne Gemeinheiten bei traumhaftem Wetter in genialer Umgebung. Vielleicht das Beste was ich bisher gefahren bin.
Der Fimberpass, den ich schon mal gefahren bin, ist dagegen fast etwas verblasst.

Ischgl - Fimjochbahn - Greitspitze - Salaaser Kopf - Zeblasjoch - Fuorcla da Val Gronda - Fimberpass - Griosch - Vna - Scuol
43km, 1100hm↑, 2300hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Speedskater (14. Januar 2018)

Wir sind letztes Jahr von Martina mit dem Bus nach Samnaun, mit der Seilbahn zur Alp Trider Sattel gefahren. Von dort sind wir den 712er (Zeblastrail) bis zum Zeblasjoch und bis Groisch den bekannten Weg geradelt. Wir haben uns dann noch die Hängebrücken und Trails bis Ramosch gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (14. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> *Fazit*
> Wow, was war das genial da oben über Greitspitze, Salaaser Kopf und Fuorcla da Val Gronda zu fahren. Viel, viel geiler als im Tal die Piste hoch zutreten. Gut dass ich die Empfehlung des Ischgler Bikeangestellten ignoriert habe. Der Trail von der Fuorcla da Val Gronda ist für mich die Definition eines Flow-Trails. Leicht bergab auf einen schmalen, aber gut fahrbaren Trail ohne Gemeinheiten bei traumhaftem Wetter in genialer Umgebung. Vielleicht das Beste was ich bisher gefahren bin.


So langsam kommst Du ja auf den Geschmack, was die trails angeht 
Und das erste Foto (am Fimberpass), auf dem Du lachst 
Und platt fährst Du meist auch nur auf Asphalt


----------



## haertsfeldbub (15. Januar 2018)

...ich ahne schon wie es weiter geht und freu mich schon auf die Bilder .


----------



## laleso (15. Januar 2018)

haertsfeldbub schrieb:


> ...ich ahne schon wie es weiter geht und freu mich schon auf die Bilder .


...und ich konnte mir auch nicht verkneifen, in seinem gpsies-Streckenordner zu spionieren


----------



## Trekiger (15. Januar 2018)

laleso schrieb:


> ...und ich konnte mir auch nicht verkneifen, in seinem gpsies-Streckenordner zu spionieren


selber schuld


----------



## Trekiger (15. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> So langsam kommst Du ja auf den Geschmack, was die trails angeht
> Und das erste Foto (am Fimberpass), auf dem Du lachst
> Und platt fährst Du meist auch nur auf Asphalt


Solche Trails mag ich immer schon. 
Bin 50 Jahre alt, habe ich da noch was zu lachen 
Stimmt, Platten fahre ich immer auf Teer


----------



## Trekiger (15. Januar 2018)

*25.08.17, 9:00 Uhr: Scuol*
Plan heute: Durch die Uina-Schlucht und dann schau mehr mal wo ich lande.


----------



## Trekiger (15. Januar 2018)

*25.08.17, 14:00 Uhr: Sesvenna-Hütte*
In Scuol quere ich auf die südliche Innseite und folge den Radweg bis Sur En. Nun geht es bergauf.
Unten kommen mir dann gleich zwei Taxis entgegen … kann man sich hier auch schon hochshutteln lassen? Halte inzwischen alles für möglich.
Weiter geht es auf der Schotterstraße bergauf. Auf 1500hm gibt es eine Wasserstelle, die ich nutze. Bald nach der bewirtschafteten Hütte wird der Weg zum Pfad. An einem kleinen Steg über einen Bach gibt es ein tierisches Problem. Drüber sind ein paar Kühe herunter gegangen um die dortigen Pflanzen zu fressen. Nun versperren sie aber den schmalen Weg. Ein paar Wanderer wollen runter, ich und zwei andere MTBler rauf. Ich komme erst nicht zwischen Kuh und Wand hindurch … mein Lenker ist zu breit. Aufs Anschieben reagiert die Kuh nicht. So muss ich kurz warten bis sich Madame bequemt doch weiter herunter zu gehen.
Langsam beginnt der in die senkrechte Wand gehauene Weg. Schön und beeindruckend, aber auch anstrengend, da der Boden alles andere als eben ist. Und er zieht sich auch dahin.
Doch irgendwann endet alles. Ich sehe einen Pfad und mache mich bereit, um das Stück bis zur Hütte zu fahren. Der Weg führt aber bergauf, ist holprig und hinter jeder Anhöhe kommt nochmal eine. Dazu erschweren Wasserstellen und Kuhfladen meine Fahrt. Bald bin ich vom Aufsteigen und Absteigen genervt und schiebe einfach weiter, auch wenn ich kurz fahren könnte. Bis zum Passo di Slinga fahre ich wenig, aber dann fließt endlich der Bach in meine Fahrtrichtung und ich führe mein Pferd seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung zu, das mich sogleich hurtig zur Sesvenna-Hütte trägt … hat sich scheinbar nach etwas Freilauf gesehnt.
Es ist Einkehrzeit, ich brauche Kohlenhydrate. Die Hütte macht einen guten Eindruck also frage ich nach einem Zimmer. Aber leider ist alles voll. Also esse ich nur und fahre dann weiter.




Byebye Scuol …




… ich folge dem Schild … ähm nur welchen …




… talauswärts …




… am Inn entlang, den ich auch von zuhause kenne … nur ist das bekannte Stück ist 300 km entfernt




In Sur En …




… beginnt der Anstieg …




… immer am Bach entlang




Im Tal war noch vor kurzem ein heftiges Unwetter, daß einige Wege zerstört hat, …




… unten ist der Weg schon wieder hergerichtet …




… weiter oben sind sie gerade dabei




Der Weg wird zum Pfad …




… und ich sehe die Hinterlassenschaften der Almbewohnerinnen …




… die an der nächsten Engstelle …




… mir den Weg versperren




Ich stosse mein Mountainbike  …




… ab nun bergauf




Schöner …




… in den Fels geschlagener …




… Weg …




… den mein Bike …




… und ich …




… am Abgrund entlang …




… gehen




Dann endet der Canyon …




… und der Weg …




… wird besser …




… und wieder fahrbar




Schaut einfach aus …




… ist aber auch oft nicht schön zu fahren




Auf 2300 hm geht es endlich bergab …




… und bald …




…bin ich an der Sesvenna-Hütte


----------



## Trekiger (15. Januar 2018)

*25.08.17, 15:30 Uhr: Schlinig*
Von der Hütte geht es bald steil bergab auf der Schotterstraße. Dann wird es flacher. Mein Telefon hat wieder ein Netz, also prüfe ich die Hotels im Tal. Nicht viel frei, am Reschensee ist wohl auch noch ein MTB-Event.
Also halte ich halte meine Augen offen und sehe tatsächlich in der nächsten Ortschaft mehrere Hotel. Im ersten Hotel Anigglhof ist was frei. Preis passt und noch dazu ein superschönes Zimmer. Was will ich mehr.
Da gibt's als Belohnung in strahlender Sonne doch gleich mal ein Weihenstephaner Weißbier auf der Terrasse.




Unterhalb der Vier-Mann-Säule …




… fließt der Wasserfall bergab …




… Richtung Schlinig




Wieder ein schönes Hotel


----------



## Trekiger (15. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Über den Passo di Costainas bin ich schon mal, also wollte ich diesmal die Uina-Schlucht von meiner ToDo-Liste abhaken. Die Schlucht ist schon beeindruckend, aber eigentlich ein Schmarrn mit dem Bike. Viel Schieben und dann hast du auf der Abfahrt nur eine Schotterpiste. Kann man machen, muß man aber nicht.

Scuol - Sur En - Uina Schlucht - Passo di Slinga - Sesvenna-Hütte - Schlinig
27km, 1373hm↑, 927hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87379 (16. Januar 2018)

Ich bin's mal vor x Jahren als Tagestour andersrum gefahren. Nach der Schiebestrecke fand ich den Weg (z.T. auch Trail) genial. 
Hochschieben würde ich da auch nicht. Dann schon lieber nach S-charl und zum Costainas. Was wesentlich angenehmer ist und die Ausschicht auch.


----------



## TitusLE (16. Januar 2018)

Uina habe ich auch schon mal gemacht und sehe es eigentlich wie @Trekiger. Sollte man mal gemacht haben, ist beeindruckend, aber in dieser Richtung eigentlich Unsinn, weil man auch nach der Schiebestrecke wenig fahren kann. Ich überlege daher, im Sommer mal andersherum durch zu fahren. Das Ganze mit Costainas und Val Mora kombiniert ist doch eine lohnenswerte Strecke.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Januar 2018)

Für's Uina geht auch diese Rundtour: Von Sclamischot zum Reschensee und dann vom Haidersee über Oberdörfer Alm rüber zur Sesvenna (30 Min. Schieben) und runter durch die Schlucht. Geht locker an einem Tag.

Ja, ich lese hier auch noch mit, obwohl ich diese Art des Moutainbikens überhaupt nicht verstehen kann. Muss ich aber auch nicht


----------



## beuze1 (16. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Und das erste Foto (am Fimberpass), auf dem Du lachst



Wasssss, er hat gelacht?
Bestimmt hat der ja so "alte" Mann wieder ne tolle Teerstraße entdeckt


----------



## McNulty (16. Januar 2018)

Uina Schmarrn mit dem Bike? Schönes Beispiel wie vielfältig Biken ist. Wochenlang die besten Berge auf Asphalt vermeiden und dann ist schon 30 min Schieben in den Bergen ein Schmarrn.
Ist ehrliche Selbstreflektion - die Geschmäcker sind echt verschieden...
...aber mir tut ein wenig das Leichtville leid - keine artgerechte Haltung - ich benachrichtige den Bikeschutzbund


----------



## mauntnmad (17. Januar 2018)

Leben und Leben lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadl (17. Januar 2018)

@Trekiger:liest sich echt super, dein Tourenbericht - macht riesig Spaß, die einzelnen Stellen nachzuvollziehen an denen man auch schon mit dem Bike unterwegs war...

War in den letzten Jahren jemand über Nacht auf der Sesvenna Hütte? Taugt das?


----------



## Fubbes (17. Januar 2018)

Ich war dort 1998 und 2007, war beide Male gut. Hilft das?


----------



## wadl (17. Januar 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich war dort 1998 und 2007, war beide Male gut. Hilft das?


...hilft - habe dort keine so gute Erfahrung mit dem Hüttenwirt gemacht - ist aber schon länger her


----------



## Mr_Chicks (17. Januar 2018)

Ich war letztes Jahr Anfang August da. Konnt mich über nix beklagen. Würd wieder da nächtigen


----------



## Wolfobert (17. Januar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wasssss, er hat gelacht?
> Bestimmt hat der ja so "alte" Mann wieder ne tolle Teerstraße entdeckt



Verstehe ich nicht, Du meckerst von Anfang an beständig ca. 1mal pro Woche über Trekigers Bericht.
Also, wenn mir ein Bericht nicht gefällt, dann lese ich einfach nicht weiter und/oder lösche das Abo - so einfach ist das.
 Teerstrassen hin oder her - wenn Trekiger lieber auf Teer fährt, ist das seine Sache, auch im MTB-Forum, man muss es ja nicht lesen, wenn man nicht will, gibt genug andere Threads.


----------



## beuze1 (18. Januar 2018)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht,



Ich Versteh Dich auch nicht. Das hier ist ein Forum und da gibt es jede menge Meinungen zu allem möglichen und unmöglichen. Wer hier im IBC was postet stellt sich in die Öffentlichkeit und muss dann schon damit Leben das es nicht nur Zuckerblasende Jubeljünger geben wird. Ich rechne bei allen meinen Aktionen hier im IBC mit Ruhm und Ehre  , bekomme aber oft nur Hohn und Spott  , was soll's . Meinung haben ist halt oft auch unbequem .
Wie würde sein großes Vorbild wohl sagen? Trekiger?, leistet nicht! Zumindest nicht was MTB angeht!


----------



## derwaaal (18. Januar 2018)

in den Dolos waren doch paar schön Trails und Strecken dabei.
Um schnell zu den Trails zu kommen, ist das auch ein effizientes Mittel - vor allem wenn man nicht die Beine für mehr als 3 Wochen mit täglich 80 km und 2500 hm im schweren Gelände hat.
Auf die erste Runde trifft das natürlich zu, weil auch bergab über Teer (ist aber seine Entscheidung), dafür hat er neue Ecken gesehen (ich auch!).


----------



## StephanHo (18. Januar 2018)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, Du meckerst von Anfang an beständig ca. 1mal pro Woche über Trekigers Bericht.
> Also, wenn mir ein Bericht nicht gefällt, dann lese ich einfach nicht weiter und/oder lösche das Abo - so einfach ist das.
> Teerstrassen hin oder her - wenn Trekiger lieber auf Teer fährt, ist das seine Sache, auch im MTB-Forum, man muss es ja nicht lesen, wenn man nicht will, gibt genug andere Threads.



Ich wiederhole mich. Das sagt doch nichts über den Bericht aber sehr viel über den Meckerer aus.
Ignoriert das einfach und gebt ihm nicht auch noch eine Bühne.



beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich Versteh Dich auch nicht. Das hier ist ein Forum und da gibt es jede menge Meinungen zu allem möglichen und unmöglichen. Wer hier im IBC was postet stellt sich in die Öffentlichkeit und muss dann schon damit Leben das es nicht nur Zuckerblasende Jubeljünger geben wird. Ich rechne bei allen meinen Aktionen hier im IBC mit Ruhm und Ehre  , bekomme aber oft nur Hohn und Spott  , was soll's . Meinung haben ist halt oft auch unbequem .
> Wie würde sein großes Vorbild wohl sagen? Trekiger?, leistet nicht! Zumindest nicht was MTB angeht!



Kritik, solange sie sachbezogen ist gehört auch dazu, da hast du recht.
Aber ein sich wiederholendes ablästern über die Art und Weise wie der Autor seine Touren gestaltet hat eher was mit psychischen Problemem zu tun. Er hat zudem nie danach gefragt ob man seine Asphaltpasagen gut oder schlecht findet. Er lässt uns einfach an seiner Tour teilhaben.


----------



## Deleted 87379 (18. Januar 2018)

faszinierend, welche Meinungen so herrschen, wegen diesem Thread. Wem es nicht passt, der soll halt's besser machen und auch seine Reiseberichte einstellen. Moi schaugn, was dann raus kumd.
I sog, TREKINGER, weida so.
von einem aus dem südlichen Ldkr. EBE


----------



## haertsfeldbub (18. Januar 2018)

Dizzzy schrieb:


> faszinierend, welche Meinungen so herrschen, wegen diesem Thread. Wem es nicht passt, der soll halt's besser machen und auch seine Reiseberichte einstellen. Moi schaugn, was dann raus kumd.
> I sog, TREKINGER, weida so.


Ich wundere mich auch über den Ton in manchen Beiträgen. Auch war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass ein Mountainbiker keiner sein sollte, wenn er auf Teer  fährt . Wie auch immer... Ich freue mich über Bilder, Eindrücke und Berichten von Gegenden, an denen ich noch nicht war und fahre in Gedanken die Strecken nochmal nach, die ich auch schon gefahren bin . @ Trekiger: Weiterberichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (19. Januar 2018)

Dizzzy schrieb:


> und auch seine Reiseberichte einstellen.



Wenn Du ein wenig suchen würdest, könntest Du bestimmt den ein oder anderen von mir finden.


----------



## Trekiger (19. Januar 2018)

So, es geht weiter. Die Pause entstand übrigens einfach dadurch, da ich arbeiten musste und keine Zeit hierfür hatte. Die Teerstraßenproblematik habe ich schon lange abgehakt und überlese ich. 
Scheiss da nix, dann feid da nix = Warum soll ich mich über was aufregen, was ich sowieso nicht ändern kann.


----------



## Trekiger (19. Januar 2018)

*26.08.17, 9:00 Uhr: Schlinig*
Heute lasse ich es ruhiger angehen und mache nur eine Überführungsetappe nach Sulden.


----------



## Trekiger (19. Januar 2018)

*26.08.17, 13:00 Uhr: Sulden*
Von Schlinig fahre ich hinunter nach Schleis. Nun folge ich den Radweg bis kurz vor Prad, wo ich den letzten Haken des Radwegs abkürze.
In Prad biege ich auf die Straße zum Stiftserjoch ein. Grausam … viele Autos, Motorräder und auch einige Radler sind unterwegs. Doch in Gomagoi ist der Spuk für mich vorbei, denn ich biege in die Sackgasse nach Sulden ab. Die Straße ist fast leer und ich kann mich auf das Treten und Schwitzen konzentrieren, denn das Thermometer zeigt schon über 25°C an.
Den kurzen Tunnel vermeide ich auch indem ich ein paar Meter Trampelpfad benutze. Kurz nach 12 Uhr sehe ich das Ortsschild und bemühe mein Handy für die Suche nach einer Unterkunft. Letztendlich lande ich im Hotel Eden in Sichtweite der Sulden Seilbahn.




Auf Schotter …




… und später auf Asphalt fahre ich bergab …




… bis Prad …




Jaja, der Weg ist das Ziel




In Gomagoi …




… biege ich von der Haupstraße ab und gleich wird es ruhig




Ich fahre weiter ins Tal hinein …




… und bin Gottseidank …




… bald in Sulden


----------



## Trekiger (19. Januar 2018)

*26.08.17, 15:00 Uhr: Sulden*
Von meinem Balkon sehe ich genau auf die Seilbahn, die ich morgen nehmen will … aber ich sehe keine Gondel. Wird doch nicht außer Betrieb sein? Also fahre ich schnell die paar Meter dorthin und sehe, dass sie Mittagspause bis 14 Uhr hat. Davor sitzen auch schon ein paar Wanderer und MTBler und warten auf die nächste Auffahrt. Allerdings dürften sie nicht glücklich geworden sein, da eine halbe Stunde später ein Gewitter durchs Tal gezogen ist … kein Spaß auf 3000hm. Ich hingegen schließe einfach meine Balkontür und sperre Blitz und Donner aus. So ein Nachmittagsnickerchen tut Leib und Seele gut.




Gewitter am Nachmittag


----------



## Trekiger (19. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Kurzer einfacher Quickie nur um von A nach B zu kommen.

Schlinig - Schleis - Prad am Stilfserjoch - Gomagoi - Sulden
36km, 1067hm↑, 874hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (20. Januar 2018)

*27.08.17, 9:00 Uhr: Sulden*
Heute "fahre" ich über das Matritschjoch und dann zur Zufallhütte. Rauf werde ich wohl alles schieben, was ich nicht mit der Bahn erschwindeln kann. Und runter dann hoffentlich ein Holy Trail.


----------



## Trekiger (20. Januar 2018)

*27.08.17, 13:00 Uhr: Zufallhütte*
Nach ein paar Metern Radeln bin ich an der Talstation auf 1900hm und steige in die Gondeln. Lustig, die fährt nur bis zu einem Pfeiler, dann muss man in die von oben kommende Gondel umsteigen. Kann man hier aussteigen?
Ich steige auf 2600hm aus und sehe, dass der Sesselift, den ich weiter benutzen wollte, gar nicht fährt … also zusätzliche 400hm. Was soll's, ich marschiere los und bleibe auf dem steilen Schotterweg entlang des Liftes. Die Temperatur ist bei 15°C, aber mir wird trotzdem warm. Schritt für Schritt schleppe ich mich durch die Steinwüste garniert mit Liften und planierten Pisten.
Oben lege ich mein Bike ab und genieße den Erfolg … auf 3123 mit dem Bike … mein persönlicher Rekord. Ich verweile einige Minuten an einer einigermaßen windgeschützten Stelle. Als ich aufbreche wollen auch gerade die vier andere MTBler runter und die zeigen mir was man fahren kann. Ist oben steil und verbockt. Sie fahren voraus und ich schiebe hinterher … und komme mir wie ein Weichei vor, aber ich muß nach meinem Fahrkönnen gehen.
Bald kann ich aber auch fahren und genieße den Tanz auf dem Trail. Es folgt ein zweites ausgesetztes Steilstück wieder gefolgt von einem langen fahrbaren Teil. Und noch ein drittes mal muss ich bergab schieben, bevor ich an der Zufallhütte ankomme.
Glücklich es geschafft zu haben und viel gefahren zu sein, schlürfe ich die Gemüsesuppe auf der Terrasse. Fast 1000hm Trailtraum … das Leben kann so schön sein.




Bestes Wetter …




… begleiten mich bei der Fahrt …




… nach oben




Auf der steilen Schotterpiste …




… mühe ich mich …




…durch die spektakuläre Landschaft




Manchmal kann man fahren …




… in der Schotterwüste …




… meist ist es aber zu steil




Am Madritschjoch gibt es leider kein Schild mit dem Namen drauf




Da bin ich rauf …




… und da muß ich runter … man kann sogar schon die Zufallhütte sehen … 1000hm tiefer




Auch die Gruppe vor mir fährt nicht alles … aber schon etwas mehr als ich




Schaut, wie immer, nicht steil aus, war es aber




Links, die ersten Meter vom Joch runter … und rechts der Trail hinunter




So mag ich‘s …




… nicht zu steil …




… nicht zu schwer …




… einfach genial




Eine kurze Schlüsselstelle an Abgrund schieben ich …




… dann wird es …




… wieder flowig …




… ich kann sogar …




… die Bremsen aufmachen …




Nach dem Vergnügen …




… kommt nochmal ein kurzes Stück Arbeit




Meine Bike gefällt es hier …




… mir auch




Ein letztes verhautes Stück …




… dann bin ich an der Zufall-Hütte …




… mit dem namensgebenden Wasserfall




Das Madritschjoch 1000hm höher und dazwischen eine Traumabfahrt … werde ich nie vergessen




Stärkung … eine Gemüsesuppe


----------



## Trekiger (20. Januar 2018)

*27.08.17, 16:30 Uhr: Meran*
Von der Hütte bis zum Parkplatz muss ich noch etwas arbeiten, dann nehme ich größtenteils die Asphaltstraße bergab.
In Latsch treffe ich auf den Radweg und bleibe bis kurz vor Meran darauf. Ich entscheide mich um Meran ein Hotel zu nehmen, da mich die ersten Regentropfen treffen. Nach etwas Suchen bleibe ich im Hotel Zima.




Meist auf Asphalt …




… nur ein paar Meter neben der Straße …




… fahre ich ins Tal




Durch Obstplantagen …




… und am Bach entlang …




… fahre ich nach Meran, wo mich das Gewitter erwischt, das mich schon länger verfolgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2018)

Madritschjoch bin ich letztes Jahr 2 mal gefahren, ist einfach super.


----------



## Trekiger (20. Januar 2018)

*27.08.17, 20:00 Uhr: Meran*
Das Hotel ist für mich eine Pension und hat kein Abendessen. Also gehe ich in die nächste Pizzeria, das Gasthaus Tanner. Der Biergarten ist voll … ein gutes Zeichen, was sich auch bestätig.


----------



## Trekiger (20. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Noch so ein Traumtag. Ein Holy Trail sich durch die hochalpine Landschaft zieht und für mich fast immer fahrbar war.

Sulden - Seilbahn Sulden - Madritschjoch - Zufall Hütte - Morter - Naturns - Meran
70km, 800hm↑, 3054hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (20. Januar 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Madrischjoch bin ich letztes Jahr 2 mal gefahren, ist einfach super.


Zweimal? Ist aber wirklich super!


----------



## burki111 (20. Januar 2018)

Echt traurig, was von der Königsspitze N-Wand übriggeblieben ist. Bei meinem letzten Besuch (ok, ist schon ein paar Jährchen her) gab es noch die Schaumrolle und heute fehlt die komplette Wand...


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Januar 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> *27.08.17, 13:00 Uhr: Zufallhütte*
> Nach ein paar Metern Radeln bin ich an der Talstation auf 1900hm und steige in die Gondeln. Lustig, die fährt nur bis zu einem Pfeiler, dann muss man in die von oben kommende Gondel umsteigen. Kann man hier aussteigen?



Ja geht wohl mittelstation im Winter ist die Talabfahrt teilweise nur bis dort möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (23. Januar 2018)

Toller Reisebericht! 
Hätte auch gerne mal so viel Zeit.
Ich hätte mir vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Teer-Passage gespart und mir mehr Wald- und Wiesenwege gesucht, aber andererseits muss man sich auch mal die Etappen-Längen auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
Bei +/- 170km kommt man wohl an Teer kaum vorbei.
Alles in allem saustark!


----------



## madone (23. Januar 2018)

Finde die Berichte auch super ... hab grad wieder voll Lust bekommen 

Für die erste Tour hätte ich auch ein Reiserad genommen  ansonsten wirklich pirma! 
Und man muss bedenken dass die vielen Trails die er liegengelassen hat auch Gefahren bergen. Gerade wenn man allein unterwegs ist muss man vorsichtiger seinhilft halt nix. Fahre deshalb lieber immer zu zweit

Altersmäßig schenken wir uns nicht viel


----------



## Trekiger (27. Januar 2018)

*28.08.17, 10:30 Uhr: Waidmannalm*
Von Hotel fahre auf Nebenstraßen hoch zur Gondel Meran 2000 und damit rauf auf 1900 Meter. Nach etwas hoch treten und schon geht es auf der leichten Schotterstraßen bergab. Und genau hier verreist es mir den Lenker und ich mache den Adler. Da fahre ich ohne Probleme gestern vom Matritschjoch runter und dann schmeißt es mich auf diesem easy pillepalle Weg.
Auf der linken Fallseite habe ich überall Schrammen und am Knie wächst schnell eine Beule. Beim Aufstehen knackst es etwas in meiner Schulter, aber ich kann sie bewegen. Sicher werde ich aber die nächsten Tage einen lahmen Flügel haben. Zusätzlich hat sich das große Kettenblatt mit all seinen Zacken in der Wade verewigt.
Ich fahre zur nächsten Hütte und lasse mich erstversorgen. Alles auswaschen und desinfizieren und die Beule am Knie kühlen. Für das Gemüt gibt es noch einen Cappo.




Ich verlasse Meran …




… auf Nebenstraßen … mit Gefahren für die Reifen




Die Gondel bringt mich aus dem Tal nach oben…





… noch ein Stück treten dann ist der Berg fast zu ende




Doch eine Unachtsamkeit hat schmerzhafte Folgen




Quizfrage: Wie viele Zähne hat mein großes Kettenblatt


----------



## Trekiger (27. Januar 2018)

*28.08.17, 16:00 Uhr: Klausen*
Nach dem Sturz fahre ich zurück zur Seilbahn und mit der wieder ins Tal. Jetzt lasse ich es bergab rollen bis ich auf den Radweg nach Bozen treffe, den ich folge. Treten funktioniert, ich hoffe der Knödel am Knie verteilt sich damit ein bisschen. In Bozen fahre ich bergauf in Richtung Heimat. Wollte sowieso am Donnerstag heimkommen, da freitags das Wetter schlecht wird.
In Klausen checke ich wieder in Bischofhof ein. Hat letztes Mal gepasst. Dann hole ich noch Salbe und Pflaster aus der Apotheke bevor ich geschwind ins Hotel zurück fahre, denn es fängt zu regnen  an.




Im Tal rolle ich noch …




… 50km über Radwege nach Klausen


----------



## Trekiger (27. Januar 2018)

*28.08.17, 20:00 Uhr: Klausen*
Nach der Wäsche, die überraschenderweise gar nicht so schmerzhaft war wie erwartet, schmiere ich die Salbe auf meine Wunden. Nässeln etwas, aber tun nicht weh. Meine Schulter schmerzt inzwischen gehörig … das kann ja lustig werden.
Abends gehe ich ins Gassl Bräu und trinke Schmerzmittel.




Henkersmahlzeit


----------



## Trekiger (27. Januar 2018)

*Fazit*
Aus und vorbei.

Meran - Seilbahn Meran 2000 - Waldmannalm - Seilbahn Meran 2000 - Bozen - Klausen
81km, 900hm↑, 700hm↓
Track auf gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (27. Januar 2018)

*29.08.17, 9:00 Uhr: Klausen*
Versuche heute heim zu kommen … ohne selber zu fahren. Die Schulter schmerzt etwas und die Abschürfungen sind einigermaßen zu. Will da keine Staub, Dreck und Schweiß mehr reinbringen.


----------



## Trekiger (27. Januar 2018)

*29.08.17, 12:33 Uhr: Brenner*
Sitze jetzt im Regionalzug nach Kufstein mit Ticket bis nach Rosenheim. ICE war nicht. Konnte kein Fahrrad reservieren. Ein reines Chaos hier oben. Der ICE fuhr plötzlich auf Gleis 8 statt 7. Bis die das in Deutsch gesagt haben, könnte ich nicht mehr übers Bahngleis, sonst hätte ich es einfach probiert. Habe mir dann Tickets für den Regionalzug am Schalter raus geschmissen.
Wichtig zu wissen: Nur am ÖBB -Automaten am Gleis 7 konnte ich ein Fahrrad mit buchen. Bei den Automaten am Eingang ging das nicht.


----------



## Trekiger (27. Januar 2018)

*29.08.17, 16:15 Uhr: Dahoam*
Um 15:30 Uhr bin ich in Rosenheim, nachdem ich in Kufstein umgestiegen bin. Ein Spezl holt mich mit dem Auto ab und bringt mich heim. Jetzt kann ich meine Wunden pflegen.

ENDE RUNDE 3 ... UND FERTIG


----------



## mauntnmad (28. Januar 2018)

Danke für Deine Berichtstrilogie. Habe gern mitgelesen, klingt alles ehrlich und authentisch und die Bilder gefallen mir auch. 
Den Stunt am Schluss hätt's natürlich nicht gebraucht, lief wohl auch nicht nach Norm ab, wenn es das Kettenblatt von hinten ins Wadl reinstanzt. Ich wünsch Dir ein schönes Radljahr 2018.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Januar 2018)

Auch ich sage merci für deine Trilogie. War eine schöne Abwechslung über die trübe Zeit, die einen wieder zum Pläneschmieden angeregt hat . Am besten gefallen haben mir naklar Teil 2 und 3 . Wünsche dir eine unfallfreieSaison 2018 !


----------



## cschaeff (28. Januar 2018)

Auch wenn der Asphaltanteil für meinen Geschmack zu hoch war (gerade auf dem ersten Abschnitt), wars ein authentischer und lebhafter Bericht mit schönen Fotos. Da ich weiß, wie viel Arbeit so was macht, ein großes Dankeschön von mir


----------



## wadl (28. Januar 2018)

Auch von mir zum Abschluss ein großes Dankeschön für deinen Bericht, war ein genialer Zeitvertreib!


----------



## Trekiger (29. Januar 2018)

Schön das es euch gefallen hat. Und wenn ich wen inspirieren kann, dann noch besser.
Der Stunt am Ende war natürlich nicht schön. Aber lieber am Ende als am Anfang.


----------



## Big_Jim (29. Januar 2018)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen, hat Spaß gemacht deinen Bericht zulesen


----------



## rhnordpool (29. Januar 2018)

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank fürs "Mitnehmen". Bin dadurch mehr gebikt diesen Januar als jemals zuvor zu dieser Jahreszeit.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (31. Januar 2018)

Von mir auch ein Danke für den authentischen Bericht.


Trekiger schrieb:


> Der Stunt am Ende war natürlich nicht schön. Aber lieber am Ende als am Anfang.


Ja, ein gewisses Risiko hat man eben immer, i.d.R. als Folge eigener Fehler.
Gute Besserung - ich hoffe es heilt alles sauber aus.
Nach einem Vorfall mit Kettenblatt-Löchern in der Handfläche hat mich der Arzt gründlich geröntgt - in der Sorge, es könnten Metallspäne vom KB im Fleisch geblieben sein. War zum Glück alles nur Schmiermittel.


----------



## Teichholz (6. Oktober 2018)

Habe deinen Bericht erst heute entdeckt und am Stück gelesen. Hat mir gut gefallen. Danke fürs mitnehmen. Macht richtig Appetit. 

VG
Teichholz


----------



## Trekiger (9. Oktober 2018)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

